# Marriott Rewards and SPG Program Changes Announced 4/16/18 [Threads merged.]



## magicjourney

_*[Moderator Note - Related thread in the Vistana forum: SPG Marriott Unification]

[Note changes announced 4/16/18; see Post #62 and after.]*_

Saw on Flyertalk. The Marriott and SPG program will be combined in August, and there will be five status tiers:
Silver status at 10 nights
Gold status at 25 nights
Platinum status at 50 nights
Platinum Premier status at 75 nights
Ambassador program at 100 nights and $20,000 in spending

Platinum status given to Executive and Chairman members is downgrading to a Mid-level, which doesn't get lounge access, breakfast and suite upgrade suggested by some flyertalk insiders. I sincerely hope MVC can work out a deal with Marriott hotel to secure us a Platinum Premier status. Fingers crossed!


----------



## VacationForever

I don't visit FlyerTalk, did someone get it in writing or is it just rumours?  I sure have not gotten the memo ftom Starwood or Marriott.

Select and Executive levels get MR Gold.  Presidential and Chairman levels get Platinum.

I find it hard to believe the new mid-tier does not get lounge access since currently Gold gets it.  Suite upgrades are never guaranteed.  The higher the status the better the chance.


----------



## Steve Fatula

Something would have to change unless they just add more benefits to the new top 2 levels. Perhaps that is their theory.


----------



## Wally3433

Official Announcement coming next week from MR. SPG

https://loyaltylobby.com/2018/04/09...carlton-rewards-merged-in-august-info-leaked/


----------



## magicjourney

VacationForever said:


> I don't visit FlyerTalk, did someone get it in writing or is it just rumours?  I sure have not gotten the memo ftom Starwood or Marriott.
> 
> Select and Executive levels get MR Gold.  Presidential and Chairman levels get Platinum.
> 
> I find it hard to believe the new mid-tier does not get lounge access since currently Gold gets it.  Suite upgrades are never guaranteed.  The higher the status the better the chance.



Just rumor, but based on my experience, leaked information on flyertalk is normally credible. The problem is currently Plat is the highest published level at Marriott (Plat Premier is unpublished), but soon to be mid-tier if the rumor comes true. That's definitely a downgrade. Here are a post by another flyertalk member:
FWIW speculation on changes to MR as we currently know it, based on discussion with someone in the know at MR but not privy to final decisions:

Names of status levels above Platinum have not been confirmed. MR wants to differentiate status levels above platinum to ensure proper recognition and avoid confusion among front line staff. Working names are Platinum 50, Platinum 75 and Platinum 100
Instant recognition of status at all levels upon check-in, with arrival points, free HSI, food & beverage vouchers, and choice of other benefits depending on status level
Spend requirement for all levels above silver. If spending level not reached, but nights are, status is at appropriate level based on spend.
Gold and platinum 50 upgrades limited to preferred level, concierge floor, higher floors, corner rooms, or view rooms at resorts. (No suites!)
Guaranteed suite awards (4) per year for platinum 75 and above
Guaranteed lounge access only for levels platinum 75 and above
Free breakfast at resorts for platinum 75 and above
Guaranteed late check-out, 2:00pm for Gold, 3:00pm for Platinum 50, 4:00pm for Platinum 75, Plat 100; resort and conference hotels subject to availability.
Platinum guarantees: 48 room guarantee remains, others guarantees are gone (platinum arrival gift, bed type, room type, lounge access, ultimate reservation guarantee)
Lifetime status changes coming. If status level not obtained, lifetime status identified in system. New Lifetime Level above Platinum will be added in 2019! Benefits reduced to upgrade to preferred floor for LTG; upgrade, late check-out for LTP
Big changes coming to awards! Dynamic award pricing, points required for award night based on hotel room rates at time of booking. No black-out dates, no categories!


----------



## sea&ski

We are platinum "elite".  How does this figure in to the mix?


----------



## VacationForever

I did wander over to FlyerTalk to look at the thread...

Platinum "Elite" will be called Platinum (50) but benefits will be bumped down....  Time will tell.

Flyertalk thread here: 
https://www.flyertalk.com/forum/mar...d-new-combined-marriott-spg-status-tiers.html

For us, we bought into MVC in Sept 2017 just to get us to Presidential/MR Platinum status.  We would be so pissed if our benefits get reduced.


----------



## sea&ski

Argh,   - thanks for the info.  I guess.


----------



## TravelTime

I have learned so much on Tug while lurking and now posting. This sounds disappointing. I thought Gold and Executive level meant something. Marriott keeps making it harder to get benefits.


----------



## l0410z

magicjourney said:


> Big changes coming to awards! Dynamic award pricing, points required for award night based on hotel room rates at time of booking. No black-out dates, no categories!



Marriott status aside, The travel packages are the only real value of MR.  If the above is true, can't wait to see how this gets implemented.

The other area of interest is how they handle lifetime status which is a recognition of loyality over time. Lifetime platinum benefits are a couple of years away and if the bar is moved too far away, night and points no longer matter it could change what hotels I stay at.  Right now I look at which Marriott's offer the best value.  It will move to which hotel offers the best value. 

While I am complaining, next week I needed a room in SF.  Conference going on so 90 percent of the rooms are booked.  No problem, I will use the room guarantee platinum benefits. The rate was between 500 to 700 per night at every Marriott.  Was not going to conference so no thank you. 

 If this change happens I won't be happy but I will adjust and move on.


----------



## mav

l0410z said:


> Marriott status aside, The travel packages are the only real value of MR.  If the above is true, can't wait to see how this gets implemented.
> 
> The other area of interest is how they handle lifetime status which is a recognition of loyality over time. Lifetime platinum benefits are a couple of years away and if the bar is moved too far away, night and points no longer matter it could change what hotels I stay at.  Right now I look at which Marriott's offer the best value.  It will move to which hotel offers the best value.
> 
> While I am complaining, next week I needed a room in SF.  Conference going on so 90 percent of the rooms are booked.  No problem, I will use the room guarantee platinum benefits. The rate was between 500 to 700 per night at every Marriott.  Was not going to conference so no thank you.
> 
> If this change happens I won't be happy but I will adjust and move on.



 I did see this yesterday, but I saw it on Loyalty Lobby. Not sure how all this will play out. Just glad I am Lifetime Platinum, but I can't help but wonder if it means as much now.


----------



## BocaBoy

l0410z said:


> Marriott status aside, The travel packages are the only real value of MR.


You have got to be kidding!


----------



## l0410z

BocaBoy said:


> You have got to be kidding!



Not sure what you are referring to so to clarify what I meant...   I get 130K MR for my week and I haven't exchanged it for points since 2003.  It is not worth it.  if there is any value to be found with MRP's anymore, your best shot is with travel packages.  If you think there is no value with travel packages or you believe there is great value outside of travel packages ....  You have got to be kidding!


----------



## VacationForever

I almost always convert all of my Marriott and Vistana every other year.  I find good value in travel package redemption and have done at least 6 packages to date. I am planning on getting another travel package this week just in case the hammer comes down on Monday.


----------



## IuLiKa

TravelTime said:


> I have learned so much on Tug while lurking and now posting. This sounds disappointing. I thought Gold and Executive level meant something. Marriott keeps making it harder to get benefits.



It will change again not to our benefit. I owned my timeshare for 13 years but many of you for many more years and you have seen many more changes. This is ridiculous in the end our loyalty to marriott it doesn’t really matter.. they would care less.. its all about them making money and the bottom line. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rthib

IuLiKa said:


> It will change again not to our benefit. I owned my timeshare for 13 years but many of you for many more years and you have seen many more changes. This is ridiculous in the end our loyalty to marriott it doesn’t really matter.. they would care less.. its all about them making money and the bottom line.


Don't forget that Marriott Hotel and Marriott Vacation Club are two different companies.
With the merger there was a problem with two different loyalty programs with two different status.
The changes are good for frequent travelers who are the target of the loyalty program.
The lower requirement for top-tier status is nice since we lost rollover night will make it easier to keep status. Was worried I might miss PP.

Wonder if they will allow for lifetime for upper levels?


----------



## VacationForever

rthib said:


> Don't forget that Marriott Hotel and Marriott Vacation Club are two different companies.
> With the merger there was a problem with two different loyalty programs with two different status.
> The changes are good for frequent travelers who are the target of the loyalty program.
> The lower requirement for top-tier status is nice since we lost rollover night will make it easier to keep status. Was worried I might miss PP.
> 
> Wonder if they will allow for lifetime for upper levels?


The rumor is not so much that it will be lower requirement for top-tier status, but rather new tiers and requirements are added, which means that the same status will get less in the new structure.


----------



## bogey21

VacationForever said:


> The rumor is not so much that it will be lower requirement for top-tier status, but rather new tiers and requirements are added, which means that the same status will get less in the new structure.




Learn to live with it.  The bean counters at almost all airlines, hospitality companies, etc. are relentless in devaluing their Programs.  When I look back at what Marriott gave me when I bought my first Marriott Week, Sabal Palms pre-construction, about 25 years ago and compare it to today it is unrecognizable.

George


----------



## hangloose

Hoping for the best, but sounds like disappointment for those Marriott Elite members, especially Platinum.  Just goes to show...that the program rules can change at any point....for positive or negative.   I remember when the top Marriott Hotel category was 5.  Now we've have category 9 for a few years, with a large majority of hotels increasing in category daily.


----------



## l0410z

I am going to guess that anyone who has achieved lifetime gold or platinum will have to their benefits preserved.


----------



## rthib

VacationForever said:


> The rumor is not so much that it will be lower requirement for top-tier status, but rather new tiers and requirements are added, which means that the same status will get less in the new structure.


Platinum was 75 now 50
PP was 150ish now 100 gets you top tier

So anyone who qualified for Marriott Platinum will now be PP or Platinum 75 or whatever they call
And now 50 fewer nights for top no longer secret level.

For me it's a big improvement and also thins the upper levels out so better chance at good upgrade.

From FF side that is one of the biggest complaints. That when you check in they explain that there are 50+ platinum staying that night.
And lounges at some hotels were crazy crowded.

But for those who got lifetime status and thought it would worth something, I can see the disappointment.


----------



## rthib

Can confirm that at least parts of this must be true.
Looking at the marriott app under my account it now says "Renew Platinum Premier Elite at 75 nights"
Other are reporting seeing similar messages for other tiers.


----------



## VacationForever

rthib said:


> Can confirm that at least parts of this must be true.
> Looking at the marriott app under my account it now says "Renew Platinum Premier Elite at 75 nights"
> Other are reporting seeing similar messages for other tiers.


Mine says "Renew Platinum Elite at 75 nights"


----------



## TravelTime

VacationForever said:


> I almost always convert all of my Marriott and Vistana every other year.  I find good value in travel package redemption and have done at least 6 packages to date. I am planning on getting another travel package this week just in case the hammer comes down on Monday.



How do travel packages work?


----------



## BocaBoy

l0410z said:


> Not sure what you are referring to so to clarify what I meant...   I get 130K MR for my week and I haven't exchanged it for points since 2003.  It is not worth it.  if there is any value to be found with MRP's anymore, your best shot is with travel packages.  If you think there is no value with travel packages or you believe there is great value outside of travel packages ....  You have got to be kidding!


I believe there is still a lot of value outside of travel packages (including but not limited to upgrades, late checkout, significant bonus points for elites, lounge access, free  breakfast for elites, frequent Megabonus promotions, etc.).  Your comments emphasize the number of MR points you get for converting a timeshare week.  I agree that this has little value anymore, but MR is a hotel loyalty program so the timeshare conversion is just one minor aspect of it.  I agree that the travel packages still have great value and I have never suggested otherwise.  I would also ask you:  if MR has no value outside of travel packages, why do so many TUGGERs put forth such effort to maintain elite status and achieve lifetime platinum?


----------



## bazzap

VacationForever said:


> Mine says "Renew Platinum Elite at 75 nights"


Even as Lifetime Platinum, mine still shows “Renew Platinum Elite at 75 nights" which is a little disconcerting.


----------



## VacationForever

TravelTime said:


> How do travel packages work?


For non-Marriott owners, one can convert Marriott Reward Points to a 7-night travel package constituting 7 nights hotel stay and varying amount of miles.  The number of miles is dependent on which category of hotel and airline you pick.  

See link here: http://www.marriott.com/rewards/usepoints/morepack.mi

For Marriott owners, can you do so for 5-night travel package, constituting 5 nights hotel stay plus miles.  This one you have to log on to MVC to see.

https://owners.marriottvacationclub.com/timeshare/mvco/marriottRewardsOwnerSpecials


----------



## kds4

I have concerns about this, but will withhold judgment until I see the actual results. We will experience the contrast first-hand. I earned MR Lifetime Platinum through my hotel stay activities over the past 25+ years. My wife received her MR Platinum status by using her MR number on our MVCI account. It will be interesting to see how the upcoming changes affect our respective MR accounts.

I am also interested to see what happens in the credit card realm. We currently hold both the SPG Amex and Marriott Visa cards. Not sure who will win this battle. With the Marriott card, we get the annual free night benefit and 5 points per dollar. However, I understand that using the SPG card at Marriott properties gets 2 SPG points (which can be converted to 6 MR points based on the existing 3:1 ratio between MR and SPG points).


----------



## l0410z

BocaBoy said:


> I believe there is still a lot of value outside of travel packages (including but not limited to upgrades, late checkout, significant bonus points for elites, lounge access, free  breakfast for elites, frequent Megabonus promotions, etc.).  Your comments emphasize the number of MR points you get for converting a timeshare week.  I agree that this has little value anymore, but MR is a hotel loyalty program so the timeshare conversion is just one minor aspect of it.  I agree that the travel packages still have great value and I have never suggested otherwise.  I would also ask you:  if MR has no value outside of travel packages, why do so many TUGGERs put forth such effort to maintain elite status and achieve lifetime platinum?



The original quote you commented on was  "Marriott status aside, The travel packages are the only real value of MR. If the above is true, can't wait to see how this gets implemented."  So when you commented You got to be kidding, if you put aside Marriott status that leaves only the travel package to apply your comment to.   

We are in agreement on Marriott status as being a benefit.  I am yearly platinum and lifetime gold.  I have 2.4M lifetime points and 600 plus night if the change doesn't get me lounge access or breakfast, I would not be a happy camper but as stated I would adjust and move on.


----------



## blondietink

Just logged into my Marriott app on the phone which just updated today. It says lifetime status 35 nights, renew Gold Elite at 50 nights. We have always been recognized at Marriott hotels as being Gold ELite. So since it says I have 35 lifetime nights but recognizes me as Gold Elite, is Gold Elite achieved at 35 nights or 50 nights? Call me confused.


----------



## VacationForever

Yearly renewable Gold has always been 50. Not sure why lifetime status is 35, as you should have alot more lifetime nights, unless you need another 35 nights to reach your lifetime Gold status.


----------



## TravelTime

VacationForever said:


> Yearly renewable Gold has always been 50. Not sure why lifetime status is 35, as you should have alot more lifetime nights, unless you need another 35 nights to reach your lifetime Gold status.



I do not understand the nights requirement. We got Gold Elite just by signing up for the Ritz Carlton credit card. We also get Gold Elite with Executive level at MVC. I do not find Gold status all that great since the hotels do not honor the room upgrades or late check out until the day of, pending availability. The only nice thing is the bonus points. Platinum status does not seem to offer too many more benefits. So can someone explain how the nights matter? I think I may be missing something.


----------



## bazzap

*Marriott Rewards & SPG Program Merger Announcement Coming At 430PM EDT On Monday (April 16, 2018)*

https://loyaltylobby.com/2018/04/11...-coming-at-430pm-edt-on-monday-april-16-2018/


----------



## BocaBoy

l0410z said:


> The original quote you commented on was  "Marriott status aside, The travel packages are the only real value of MR. If the above is true, can't wait to see how this gets implemented."  So when you commented You got to be kidding, if you put aside Marriott status that leaves only the travel package to apply your comment to.
> 
> We are in agreement on Marriott status as being a benefit.  I am yearly platinum and lifetime gold.  I have 2.4M lifetime points and 600 plus night if the change doesn't get me lounge access or breakfast, I would not be a happy camper but as stated I would adjust and move on.


I think we do agree.  I did not focus of the "Marriott status aside" because status benefits are the major benefits of any loyalty program.  Excluding them is like saying, "Engine aside, the car doesn't run very well."


----------



## BocaBoy

bazzap said:


> Even as Lifetime Platinum, mine still shows “Renew Platinum Elite at 75 nights" which is a little disconcerting.


I have been lifetime platinum for a few years now, and my account has always said this.


----------



## l0410z

BocaBoy said:


> I have been lifetime platinum for a few years now, and my account has always said this.


Benefits aside, followed by a positive statement like the travel packages is the only real value implies the benefits are positive.

Engine aside, the c


BocaBoy said:


> I think we do agree.  I did not focus of the "Marriott status aside" because status benefits are the major benefits of any loyalty program.  Excluding them is like saying, "Engine aside, the car doesn't run very well."



Marriott status aside means I am not referring to it in what follows.  But let's put aside each of our asides.   My statement  ..travel packages are only real value.  Your Statement ..Car doesn't run very  well.  you believe these  statements are equivalent in emphasizing a point.  Now if you want to say ...the car runs well I will agree.   Opinions are like butts....everyone has one and no one thinks theirs smells.  Time to move on or at least I am.


----------



## rthib

TravelTime said:


> Platinum status does not seem to offer too many more benefits. So can someone explain how the nights matter? I think I may be missing something.


The big benefit on Platinum is 48 hotel guarantee and late checkout. Also, with SPG the Delta crossover rewards get you some perks if you have to fly Delta. When you go to Platinum Premiere on Marriott side, the United status (though only Silver) and the dedicated line are bonus. As PP I am about 90% upgrades. I agree that gold is not much but as you noticed, doesn’t take much to get. Almost half hotel is probably gold status.


----------



## VacationForever

TravelTime said:


> I do not understand the nights requirement. We got Gold Elite just by signing up for the Ritz Carlton credit card. We also get Gold Elite with Executive level at MVC. I do not find Gold status all that great since the hotels do not honor the room upgrades or late check out until the day of, pending availability. The only nice thing is the bonus points. Platinum status does not seem to offer too many more benefits. So can someone explain how the nights matter? I think I may be missing something.


Gold status gets lounge access which is a significant perk especially in in Europe and Asia.  Great varieties of breakfast items, drinks all day and very good hor d'oeuvres all evening.  

Platinum is supppsed to get high probability of room upgrades.


----------



## NboroGirl

blondietink said:


> Just logged into my Marriott app on the phone which just updated today. It says lifetime status 35 nights, renew Gold Elite at 50 nights. We have always been recognized at Marriott hotels as being Gold ELite. So since it says I have 35 lifetime nights but recognizes me as Gold Elite, is Gold Elite achieved at 35 nights or 50 nights? Call me confused.



You can also achieve Gold status if you have status with United Airlines.  I think it's Silver (or above) at United gets you Gold at Marriott, but maybe it's Gold to Gold, I don't remember.  My husband (and therefore I, as long as we're married) has lifetime Platinum at United, so as long as United and Marriott have this agreement, we will always be Gold level at Marriott.  Plus, it sounds like Executive level in MVC gets you Gold at Marriott.  Since we are at Executive level, even if the United/Marriott thing goes away, we will keep our Gold status at Marriott (until Marriott decides to get rid of this too.)


----------



## turkel

It's the Marriott spend part that I am concerned about. I get most of my nights from timeshare stays and using the Marriott visa. Paid stays are usually less than 10 a year. 

Neither DH or I travel for work.


----------



## bazzap

turkel said:


> It's the Marriott spend part that I am concerned about. I get most of my nights from timeshare stays and using the Marriott visa. Paid stays are usually less than 10 a year.
> 
> Neither DH or I travel for work.


Although I am sure it won’t be viewed that way, timeshare stays are paid stays.
Even ignoring initial purchase prices, all MVC owners will be paying $1-2k or in some cases even more in MFs for each 7 nights stayed every year.


----------



## TravelTime

VacationForever said:


> Gold status gets lounge access which is a significant perk especially in in Europe and Asia.  Great varieties of breakfast items, drinks all day and very good hor d'oeuvres all evening.
> 
> Platinum is supppsed to get high probability of room upgrades.



Is lounge access the same as the Club Lounge? So if your have Gold status, can you use the Club Lounge even if you are not staying in a Club level room?


----------



## VacationForever

TravelTime said:


> Is lounge access the same as the Club Lounge? So if your have Gold status, can you use the Club Lounge even if you are not staying in a Club level room?


Yes.  Your card key should be able to get you into the lounge.  Some Marriott hotels are excluded but very few.  Lower tier brands like Courtyard would not have the lounge.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

turkel said:


> It's the Marriott spend part that I am concerned about. I get most of my nights from timeshare stays and using the Marriott visa. Paid stays are usually less than 10 a year.
> 
> Neither DH or I travel for work.



Me too but it really is a loophole. With the companies separate what is the hotel company really getting for a timeshare stay?


----------



## Saintsfanfl

bazzap said:


> Although I am sure it won’t be viewed that way, timeshare stays are paid stays.
> Even ignoring initial purchase prices, all MVC owners will be paying $1-2k or in some cases even more in MFs for each 7 nights stayed every year.



The person staying currently gets the credit which doesn’t have to be the person paying the fees. You can snag an AC on II for as little as $200 and receive 7 nights. It’s been nice and hopefully it doesn’t end but I’m not holding my breath.


----------



## BigMac

Here is an analysis by the frequent miler about the Marriott/SPG changes. One thing to note is that there will be an announcement this Monday at 4:30 pm ET which the public can access.
https://frequentmiler.boardingarea.com/2018/04/13/the-marriott-spg-rumor-mill-whats-real/


----------



## BocaBoy

rthib said:


> Almost half hotel is probably gold status.


Not even remotely close to half, although it may seem like that by cruising through TUG or talking only with frequent business travelers.


----------



## l0410z

Yearly status levels can be earned by short term loyalty or by means unrelated to stays or reward points earned such as cross brand association that has nothing to do with loyalty to Marriott.  I can understand (not like ) the changes in yearly loyalty levels.   I have been gifted platinum the last 5 years being between 50 and 65 nights.  Do I appreciate it, yes.  Did I earn it no.  Would it bother me if it stopped, slightly. 

Lifetime levels stand the test of time  This is all about rewarding for the past while hoping to iincent for the future.  I am lifetime gold.  I will finish the year at around 650 lifetime nights and 2.5 M lifetime points.  No matter what they call my "lifetime" achievement, I hope and expect they grandfather in the benefits.  This would recognize loyalty of the past.  If they want want to make the next level and the benefits further out of my reach by increasing some metric, I would understand (not like) this.  

Right now I often rent my units and vacation outside of timeshares but within Marriott.  I got 2700 for my unit that funded 14 nights across New Mexico and in Savannah. Did not look at any other brands.   I do not believe Marriott will alienate lifetime loyalty reconciliation earned.  If they do, I would be more likely to look outside of Marriott. 

In any case, as things change I will adapt.


----------



## VacationForever

One thing that we are 99.9999% certain if they dilute our current Platinum elite status gained through our MVC status, we will not buy anything else to chase a new level.  They will be leaving a really bad taste in our mouths.


----------



## Beachclubmum

As someone with lifetime platinum status, I find this news very disturbing.  Hotel points categories are going away and will be determined by market price at time of booking?  Horrifying.  We always weigh the points to price category when making a reservation and recently I've booked some good (expensive) rooms at the cat 4-5 level. Additionally, I've been making plans to put my DS up at a cat 1 Towne Place Suites for a month next year when he has to do rotations at an out of the way location. Hope I can lock down a booking before the changes are made.  

On a side note, I've noticed some IT issues lately with online booking, including a couple that took over a week to get straightened out.  Have to wonder what mess is going on with Marriott Rewards these days.


----------



## VacationForever

Beachclubmum said:


> As someone with lifetime platinum status, I find this news very disturbing.  Hotel points categories are going away and will be determined by market price at time of booking?  Horrifying.  We always weigh the points to price category when making a reservation and recently I've booked some good (expensive) rooms at the cat 4-5 level. Additionally, I've been making plans to put my DS up at a cat 1 Towne Place Suites for a month next year when he has to do rotations at an out of the way location. Hope I can lock down a booking before the changes are made.
> 
> On a side note, I've noticed some IT issues lately with online booking, including a couple that took over a week to get straightened out.  Have to wonder what mess is going on with Marriott Rewards these days.


I booked a travel package yesterday and was on hold for 40 minutes before someone came on. She had no clue what is a travel package, 7 vs. 5 nights, categories and points requirement.  She put me on hold at least 5 times while she fumbled through what I wanted to achieve.  Another 10 minutes or so I finallly said, you have not done one of these.  She LIED and said she had, and put me on hold again and finally a different person came on and got it done for me.  Long hold times and untrained agents seem to now be the norm of the Marriott rewards desk.


----------



## MALC9990

VacationForever said:


> Mine says "Renew Platinum Elite at 75 nights"


Mine too. Says the same Renew Platinum Elite at 75 nifgts. Same as it always did.

This is still all speculation and it will be what it will be. However, if it comes to pass then we will all just have to suck it up and live with it.


----------



## dioxide45

MALC9990 said:


> Mine too. Says the same Renew Platinum Elite at 75 nifgts. Same as it always did.
> 
> This is still all speculation and it will be what it will be. However, if it comes to pass then we will all just have to suck it up and live with it.


I think people may be confusing Platinum Premier as being Platinum Elite. They are different. Platinum Elite is just regular Platinum. So nothing on the website has changed. Even if you are lifetime Platinum, it will always say "Renew" until you reach the annual milestone, which isn't applicable anyway.


----------



## VacationForever

dioxide45 said:


> I think people may be confusing Platinum Premier as being Platinum Elite. They are different. Platinum Elite is just regular Platinum. So nothing on the website has changed. Even if you are lifetime Platinum, it will always say "Renew" until you reach the annual milestone, which isn't applicable anyway.


I know.  But rthib claimed that it showed up differently for him/her.


----------



## rthib

VacationForever said:


> I know.  But rthib claimed that it showed up different for him/her.


It seems to be hit an miss on app.
Mine say renew PP at 75.
Some folks who are gold are seeing platinum at 50
It appears platinum members are seeing the old platinum at 75
Marriott IT at it's finest. 

Normal web page still just shows me as Platinum Elite bit at least when I call I get sent to the PP reps.
We will know all on Monday.


----------



## VacationForever

rthib said:


> It seems to be hit an miss on app.
> Mine say renew PP at 75.
> Some folks who are gold are seeing platinum at 50
> It appears platinum members are seeing the old platinum at 75
> Marriott IT at it's finest.
> 
> Normal web page still just shows me as Platinum Elite bit at least when I call I get sent to the PP reps.
> We will know all on Monday.


Are you currently PP?  If so, that maybe the difference in us who are regular P and yours is PP.


----------



## frank808

I have called the plat premiere line twice this past week and got the regular Marriott line.  Waited 35 minutes on hold before someone answered.  Last year it was answered within a minute.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ann in CA

VacationForever said:


> I booked a travel package yesterday and was on hold for 40 minutes before someone came on. She had no clue what is a travel package, 7 vs. 5 nights, categories and points requirement.  She put me on hold at least 5 times while she fumbled through what I wanted to achieve.  Another 10 minutes or so I finallly said, you have not done one of these.  She LIED and said she had, and put me on hold again and finally a different person came on and got it done for me.  Long hold times and untrained agents seem to now be the norm of the Marriott rewards desk.


I called last night on Skype because we are in Spain st Playa Andaluza and got the recorded “please Hold” message twice in the first few minutes I was holding, then nothing for 30 minutes. Know I was still connected as the minutes were ticking away on my Skyppe $ account. Finally gave up as here in Spain it was after 1AM!  In my first call, to what was supposed to be a Platinum MR line, the person said I’d have to call another number to purchase the travel package as she could not do it. Don’t look forward to calling again when the US line is open. Would the European MR line work for a US owner? Perhaps it would, have never tried that, but they would now be open. We used to have to book the 5 day pkg through the Marriott Vacation Club but when I called to do it before we left the US, they said all are booked through Rewards now.


----------



## VacationForever

Ann in CA said:


> I called last night on Skype because we are in Spain st Playa Andaluza and got the recorded “please Hold” message twice in the first few minutes I was holding, then nothing for 30 minutes. Know I was still connected as the minutes were ticking away on my Skyppe $ account. Finally gave up as here in Spain it was after 1AM!  In my first call, to what was supposed to be a Platinum MR line, the person said I’d have to call another number to purchase the travel package as she could not do it. Don’t look forward to calling again when the US line is open. Would the European MR line work for a US owner? Perhaps it would, have never tried that, but they would now be open. We used to have to book the 5 day pkg through the Marriott Vacation Club but when I called to do it before we left the US, they said all are booked through Rewards now.


I don't know about European line. I tried 4 times, twice on the Platinum line and twice on the regular line.  From the recording, they sounded exactly the same.  As @frank808 post above, I suspected that the Platinum line was forwarded to the regular line.  Twice out of the 4 times was like your experience where there was dead silence while holding.  I hung up after 5 min each time and then either on the 4th or 5th time, I heard music and proceeded to hold and that hold was about 40 min before someone came on who did not have a clue.  I spent about an hour.  Yes, travel packages are all done through MR line now as MVC no longer does it.  With the various options you need to choose "help with something else".


----------



## rthib

frank808 said:


> I have called the plat premiere line twice this past week and got the regular Marriott line.  Waited 35 minutes on hold before someone answered.  Last year it was answered within a minute.



Strange. I called last week, didn't have to input number and got straight to the PP desk with a "Hello Mr. T, how can we help you"
But on the other side I was "upgraded" to a suite...that had the bedroom next to the equipment/electrical room for the elevator. So every few minutes - whine-thunk.


----------



## frankf3

Loyalty Lobby say's today's announcement may amount to "not much":

https://loyaltylobby.com/2018/04/15...arriott-rewards-spg-announcement/?omhide=true

Remains to be seen (in 2 hours)!


----------



## WBP

https://members.marriott.com/benefits/


----------



## WBP

Here are the facts (released 4/16/2018 4:30 PM EDST)

https://members.marriott.com/benefits/


----------



## MOXJO7282

What I want to know is when will the 3 for 1 SPG to MAR points conversion end?


----------



## dioxide45

MOXJO7282 said:


> What I want to know is when will the 3 for 1 SPG to MAR points conversion end?


Perhaps August 1st?


----------



## Swice

My gold turns to platinum.


----------



## dioxide45

Posted in the Vistana forum.

https://thepointsguy.com/news/details-unified-marriott-spg-loyalty-program/


----------



## TravelTime

So if you are at Presidential Level in MVC, what would you be in Marriott Rewards now?


----------



## TravelTime

Swice said:


> My gold turns to platinum.



How did that happen?


----------



## VacationForever

TravelTime said:


> How did that happen?


Platinum turns Platinum Premier, per chart.


----------



## Xpat

I’m relieved - the changes look positive overall. 

https://members.marriott.com/faq

Gold becomes Platinum and Platinum becomes Platinum Premier. 

Good news also for Lifetime Gold members who will become Lifetime Platinum.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VacationForever

Xpat said:


> I’m relieved - the changes look positive overall.
> 
> https://members.marriott.com/faq
> 
> Gold becomes Platinum and Platinum becomes Platinum Premier.
> 
> Good news also for Lifetime Gold members who will become Lifetime Platinum.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Unfortunately I would only be turning Lifetime Gold at year end and won't get to move to Lifetime Platinum.


----------



## Safti

I can see from FAQ what they will be doing with outstanding e certificates but there doesn't seem to be any information on Travel Packages. Anyone hear anything?


----------



## Steve Fatula

WJS said:


> Here are the facts (released 4/16/2018 4:30 PM EDST)
> 
> https://members.marriott.com/benefits/



So, there were 2 ways it could have gone, reduce existing benefits and spread over more buckets, or, add new benefits for new higher levels. Looks like gold loses lounge access. However, it appears from the FAQ VacationForever posted that I end up at Platinum anyway, so, essentially, the same as before.


----------



## jeepie

It appears the top tier will have both a 100 night stay and a $20,000 “qualifying spend” requirement. Does anyone know if MVCI stays and spending (MFs, for example) will count? TIA.


----------



## mjm1

TravelTime said:


> So if you are at Presidential Level in MVC, what would you be in Marriott Rewards now?



Presidential in MVC has Platinum level currently, so that would move to Platinum Premier. Same thing for Chairman level in MVC.

Mike


----------



## mjm1

One thing I noticed regarding the Marriott Visa benefits is that you get one free night worth up to 35,000 MRPs each year. However, a category 5 room during peak season requires 40,000 MRPs. So, we won't be able to use it during peak periods. Bummer. However, we will earn 6x points instead of 5x for Marriott stays.

Mike


----------



## TravelTime

I am MVC Executive level (7000 points) now with MR Gold Elite status. So does that mean I would become Platinum level in the new MR program as of August 1st?

If I upgrade to Presidential level before August 1st (10,000 points), does that mean I would be Platinum Premier in new MR program?

I was planning to eventually upgrade to Presidential level but this might make it happen sooner rather than later.


----------



## magicjourney

With 300+ nights in Marriott, and 300+ nights in SPG, guess I will be lifetime Platinum after merger. Wondering if I can change my marriott# associated with my MVC chairman account to my wife's marriott#, so both of us can be Platinum?

Very disappointed Lifetime Platinum doesn't get 5 annual suite upgrades. Previously Platinum from MVC chairman/presidential is ranked No.2 after platinum premier, but now it moves down to No.4 after PLT100, PLT75 and PLT50. It approves again merger is always bad for royal customers.


----------



## VacationForever

TravelTime said:


> I am MVC Executive level (7000 points) now with MR Gold Elite status. So does that mean I would become Platinum level in the new MR program as of August 1st?
> 
> If I upgrade to Presidential level before August 1st (10,000 points), does that mean I would be Platinum Premier in new MR program?
> 
> I was planning to eventually upgrade to Presidential level but this might make it happen sooner rather than later.


Yes.  Actually I correct myself. MVC will need to send out the clarification.


----------



## magicjourney

TravelTime said:


> I am MVC Executive level (7000 points) now with MR Gold Elite status. So does that mean I would become Platinum level in the new MR program as of August 1st?
> 
> If I upgrade to Presidential level before August 1st (10,000 points), does that mean I would be Platinum Premier in new MR program?
> 
> I was planning to eventually upgrade to Presidential level but this might make it happen sooner rather than later.



I guess Executive will get Gold, Presidential/Chairman will get Platinum in new Marriott program.


----------



## VacationForever

magicjourney said:


> With 300+ nights in Marriott, and 300+ nights in SPG, guess I will be lifetime Platinum after merger. Wondering if I can change my marriott# associated with my MVC chairman account to my wife's marriott#, so both of us can be Platinum?
> 
> Very disappointed Lifetime Platinum doesn't get 5 annual suite upgrades. Previously Platinum from MVC chairman/presidential is ranked No.2 after platinum premier, but now it moves down to No.4 after PLT100, PLT75 and PLT50. It approves again merger is always bad for royal customers.


What makes you believe so?  The way it is worded on the table with the 3 levels, i.e. SPG current, MR current and future merged... MR Platinum moves to Platinum Premier.


----------



## TravelTime

magicjourney said:


> I guess Executive will get Gold, Presidential/Chairman will get Platinum in new Marriott program.



I thought Gold turns into Platinum and Platinum turns into Platinum Elite. Is this correct?


----------



## dioxide45

TravelTime said:


> I thought Gold turns into Platinum and Platinum turns into Platinum Elite. Is this correct?


Platinum becomes Platinum Premier. We have no idea on how MVC will map over to the new status tiers. They could keep the same map to gold and platinum that they have today or they may change it based on the changes to the MR program. Who knows.

ETA, if Platinum Premier and Ambassador have a minimum cash spend of $20K, I don't see how MVC could put people in to those categories?


----------



## VacationForever

Here is the chart:


----------



## magicjourney

VacationForever said:


> What makes you believe so?  The way it is worded on the table with the 3 levels, i.e. SPG current, MR current and future merged... MR Platinum moves to Platinum Premier.



Maybe I am too pessimistic. Hope MVC can negotiate a deal with Marriott to move the status one level up. Otherwise, base on current wording in document, Marriott could give platinum to Chairman/Presidential from next year.


----------



## magicjourney

MVC also needs to clarify if matched platinum will be treated as regular platinum or lifetime platinum (no 5 annual suite upgrades). The suite upgrade will be crucial in the future when you compete with more platinum for upgrade. Personally, I will be happy to be a platinum with suite upgrades vs. platinum premier w/o suite upgrades.


----------



## JohnPaul

I have my gold status in SPG and MR through Vistana (formerly Starwood).  As per above, curious what that becomes.


----------



## dioxide45

magicjourney said:


> MVC also need to clarify if matched platinum will be treated as regular platinum or lifetime platinum (no 5 annual suite upgrades). The suite upgrade will be crucial in the future when you compete with more platinum for upgrade.


The Suite Night Awards indicate they come with xx qualifying nights. It doesn't seem that lifetime anything would get you that unless you still stay the qualifying nights? If you are just Platinum or Platinum Elite because of MVC owner status, you may not qualify for Suite Night Awards at all unless you actually meet the 50/75 night threshold. This is of course all just speculation.


----------



## VacationForever

magicjourney said:


> MVC also needs to clarify if matched platinum will be treated as regular platinum or lifetime platinum (no 5 annual suite upgrades). The suite upgrade will be crucial in the future when you compete with more platinum for upgrade. Personally, I will be happy to be a platinum with suite upgrades vs. platinum premier w/o suite upgrades.


Platinum gets 5 nights suite upgrade, Platinum Premier gets another 5 nights suite upgrade, and it is awarded when the 50 nights and 75 nights are achieved.


----------



## dioxide45

VacationForever said:


> Platinum gets 5 nights suite upgrade, Platinum Premier gets 10, 5 plus 5 additional.


What is the difference between "Enhanced Room Upgrade/Including Select Suites" and "Suite Night Awards"?


----------



## VacationForever

dioxide45 said:


> What is the difference between "Enhanced Room Upgrade/Including Select Suites" and "Suite Night Awards"?


Dunno - I think enhanced when it is not guaranteed... just an upgrade or to a suite if available.  Like what you said, ownership of timeshare may not get suite upgrades regardless of Platinum or Platinum Premier.

I copied this from the table lower down, one at 50 and the other one at 75.  These I believe are guaranteed.
Annual Choice Benefit (5 Suite Night AwardsTM or Gift Option)
*Awarded with 50 qualifying nights

Additional Choice Benefit (5 Suite Night AwardsTM or Gift Option)
*Awarded with 75 qualifying nights


----------



## dioxide45

VacationForever said:


> Dunno - I think enhanced when it is not guaranteed... just an upgrade or to a suite if available.  Like what you said, ownership of timeshare may not get suite upgrades regardless of Platinum or Platinum Premier.
> 
> I copied this from the table lower down, one at 50 and the other one at 75.  These I believe are guaranteed.
> Annual Choice Benefit (5 Suite Night AwardsTM or Gift Option)
> *Awarded with 50 qualifying nights
> 
> Additional Choice Benefit (5 Suite Night AwardsTM or Gift Option)
> *Awarded with 75 qualifying nights


Makes sense. Perhaps you book the Suite Night Awards my calling MR customer service. Pay for the base room and they upgrade you to a suite before checkin?


----------



## sb2313

You book the room and then apply a suite night upgrade.Upgrades using suite nights are not guaranteed and clear I think about 24-48 hours before check in? If they don’t clear, the suite night is refunded to your account.


----------



## VacationForever

dioxide45 said:


> Makes sense. Perhaps you book the Suite Night Awards my calling MR customer service. Pay for the base room and they upgrade you to a suite before checkin?


I either heard it during the live event or read it at Points Guy site that 10 nights of suite upgrades is immediately available for 2018 at Platinum Premier level by putting in a request.  I also believe SPG platinum before Marriott's acquisition came with guaranteed 5 nights of suite upgrade.  We just need to understand how this "guaranteed" upgrade request work.

I have been playing with the SPG hotel system quite a bit for the past few months after I achieved Platinum through MVC.  I have 2 reservations coming up in April in Italy, through points booking.  We will be there starting this Sunday!  Anyway, there is a box at each reservation on "upgrade preference" or something like that for Platinum status, you have a choice of larger room or better view.  I did not see that before I acquired Platinum status.  I chose larger room at both locations in Italy.  I will know on Sunday how it goes.  First stay will be at Gritti Palace in Venice and the second stay at Westin Excelsior in Rome.


----------



## TravelTime

This link is very clear. It looks like everyone goes up a level within Marriott Rewards: 
https://members.marriott.com/marriottrewards/


----------



## Almond123

Here are the changes from the previous tiers....

https://members.marriott.com/marriottrewards/


----------



## VacationForever

There are inconsistencies between the 2 links wrt Lifetime status. One states Lifetime Gold and Lifetime Platinum, while the other one does not have Lifetime Gold and instead has Lifetime Platinum and Lifetime Platinum Premier.


----------



## dioxide45

TravelTime said:


> This link is very clear. It looks like everyone goes up a level within Marriott Rewards:
> https://members.marriott.com/marriottrewards/


That is likely how it will be for 2018 due to how the new program is structured, but we don't really know beyond that.


----------



## Almond123

Thats right because the one chart does not have the lifetime names on it, just the tiers that are not the lifetime names.  hopefully I explained it better than it sounds. It sounds as clear as mud.....


----------



## Almond123

This says this will be effective August of 2018 and that in 2019 there will be more to come....


----------



## VacationForever

TravelTime said:


> This link is very clear. It looks like everyone goes up a level within Marriott Rewards:
> https://members.marriott.com/marriottrewards/


MVC has to clarify member elite status, anything we say here is just speculation.


----------



## sb2313

VacationForever said:


> MVC has to clarify member elite status, anything we say here is just speculation.


There’s a post in one of the Mvci fb pages where Mvci twitter rep stated clarification will come by August 1st.


----------



## VacationForever

sb2313 said:


> There’s a post in one of the Mvci fb pages where Mvci twitter rep stated clarification will come by August 1st.


So they want to leave us all anxious for the next 3.5 months. Eyeroll...


----------



## catharsis

I'm afraid the short version is we have no idea what MVC will do with the existing MVC-Marriott translation levels.

e.g. assuming that presidential and chairmans will get translated to the same level in the new program would not seem to make sense/be an obvious conclusion for me.

Probably the most critical questions I think are whether there will continue to be elite nights credit earned for TS stays and whether the MF payments etc would count as 'qualifying spending' towards the 'ambassador' tier.


----------



## VacationForever

catharsis said:


> I'm afraid the short version is we have no idea what MVC will do with the existing MVC-Marriott translation levels.
> 
> e.g. assuming that presidential and chairmans will get translated to the same level in the new program would not seem to make sense/be an obvious conclusion for me.
> 
> Probably the most critical questions I think are whether there will continue to be elite nights credit earned for TS stays and whether the MF payments etc would count as 'qualifying spending' towards the 'ambassador' tier.


Well, based on translation table, Presidential / Chairman's Club should become Platinum Premier.  

With regards to TS MF payment, I don't think many of us exceed 20K a year, unless someone runs a rental business.  But MF should count towards the 20K.  Whether they do or not, we won't know until MVC tells us.


----------



## Superchief

As I review the program changes, the key outstanding issue is the new category level requirements. Points for each level increase substantially, so it will be interesting to see the cat level changes for individual properties. I also have a current award certificate to extend and am waiting to see what my options and time constraints will be.


----------



## VacationForever

Superchief said:


> As I review the program changes, the key outstanding issue is the new category level requirements. Points for each level increase substantially, so it will be interesting to see the cat level changes for individual properties. I also have a current award certificate to extend and am waiting to see what my options and time constraints will be.


We have a planned 5 nights stay May of next year which we just booked a travel package last week, with the intention of asking MR desk to extend it once May comes about.  I am hoping the category does not change right away and we are still able to keep the certificate as it is and apply to that hotel with the current stated category.

My guess is that travel package is dead.  That is going to be really sad for us.  We convert our timeshare every other year to MRP/SPG points and find the travel packages of tremendous value.  3 points of new points to 1 airline point is just going to be bad conversion ratio.  We will have to rethink it and maybe simply use our timeshare locally more and cut down on overseas vacation.


----------



## dioxide45

VacationForever said:


> We have a planned 5 nights stay May of next year which we just booked a travel package for last week, with the intention of asking MR desk to extend it once May comes about.  I am hoping the category does not change right away and we are still able to keep the certificate as it is and apply to that hotel with the current stated category.
> 
> My guess is that travel package is dead.  That is going to really sad for us.  We convert our timeshare every other year to MRP/SPG points and find the travel packages of tremendous value.  3 points of new points to 1 airline point is just going to be bad conversion ratio.  We will have to rethink it and maybe simply use our timeshare locally more and cut down on overseas vacation.


It sounds like on 8/1, they will convert the certificates to one based on max number of points. We also have a 5 night category 5 certificate sitting in our account. We actually had it tied to a Barbados reservation for next month but thought we could cancel the reservation and book an AirBnB instead and save the certificate for Europe. Our plan was to upgrade the certificate to extend its life, but there was a big mess up by Marriott Rewards and the certificate was cancelled and only 5000 credited to my wife's MR account. They did get it fixed though and reissued the certificate which is now good for a year. Though we have no idea what the utility of it will now be. Wish we would have just kept it tied to the Barbados Courtyard. But it didn't seem to make sense when we were able to book a five night AirBnB for $500. It made more sense to upgrade the cert and use it for Europe where one night in a hotel can be $500. Hindsight they say.


----------



## frank808

Alright I like the new program.  Having too many nights but not enough mrp was keeping me from lifetime gold and platinum.  Now next year I will qualify for lifetime gold and in 3 years I should get lifetime platinum.  

Seems Marriott took the best of both programs and I don't see any obvious devaluations.  I guess I won't make plat premiere with ambassador as I don't spend $20k a year in hotel stays.  Though I am waiting to see what the annual choice benefits at 50 and 75 nights are.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## VacationForever

frank808 said:


> Alright I like the new program.  Having too many nights but not enough mrp was keeping me from lifetime gold and platinum.  Now next year I will qualify for lifetime gold and in 3 years I should get lifetime platinum.
> 
> Seems Marriott took the best of both programs and I don't see any obvious devaluations.  I guess I won't make plat premiere with ambassador as I don't spend $20k a year in hotel stays.  Though I am waiting to see what the annual choice benefits at 50 and 75 nights are.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


But lifetime platinum requires 600 nights and 10 years of platinum.


----------



## DEScottzz

One devaluation that's important to me: I have Marriott Gold as a result of owning MVC points. They've taken lounge access away from that level. I'll likely complain to MVC.


----------



## VacationForever

DEScottzz said:


> One devaluation that's important to me: I have Marriott Gold as a result of owning MVC points. They've taken lounge access away from that level. I'll likely complain to MVC.


If MVC uses the new table, your Marriott Gold SHOULD become Platinum.


----------



## sb2313

VacationForever said:


> If MVC uses the new table, your Marriott Gold SHOULD become Platinum.


The logical thing would be each category gets “bumped up” to basically reflect what it currently is, but I wouldn’t bank on anything until it’s in writing. It’ll be a fun of few months to see if chairman’s club retains same benefits with getting plat preferred and if choice of suite nights, ect are included or if those will require 50/75 nights to earn them.


----------



## DEScottzz

VacationForever said:


> If MVC uses the new table, your Marriott Gold SHOULD become Platinum.


I hope so. I first read everything in the Points Guy's web site, in which the tables were too small to be intelligible. But that would be reasonable if it comes to pass.


----------



## NiteMaire

The Points Guy has a great write up at 
https://thepointsguy.com/news/ins-and-outs-marriott-new-elite-program/

It doesn't discuss MVC, but has good info.  I'll hit lifetime platinum before Aug so it looks like I'll be grandfathered into Lifetime Platinum Premier. I'm not sure it can be earned after 2018 since the lifetime announcement stops at Lifetime Platinum 50 (current Gold that becomes Platinum) except to state current LP will be LPP. We shall see.

Sent from my sweet Samsung Note 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BocaBoy

The way I look at it, don't get hung up on the elite tier names.  Essentially, current Marriott Gold equals future Marriott Platinum.  So it is not an upgrade, merely a name change.  Same with current Platinum becoming Platinum Premier.  The reason the names are changing, I think, is because Starwood has a Gold level at 25 nights.  All in all, it seems like the changes were well thought out and reasonable.


----------



## BocaBoy

The new Lifetime tiers apparently have no points requirement.  I believe that is because the Starwood program did not even track lifetime points, so there was not a good way to fairly consider points for lifetime status in the combined program.


----------



## frank808

Xpat said:


> I’m relieved - the changes look positive overall.
> 
> https://members.marriott.com/faq
> 
> Gold becomes Platinum and Platinum becomes Platinum Premier.
> 
> Good news also for Lifetime Gold members who will become Lifetime Platinum.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not if you don't have the 7 years required.  But I am not complaining as the lifetime changes benefits me tremendously. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve A

What about the travel packages? And will SPG points still count for three Marriott points?


----------



## VacationForever

You do need tenure if you have not already achieved the lifetime status.


*LIFETIME SILVER ELITE*
250 Lifetime Nights + 5 Years* Elite Status

Points Never Expire
All Silver Elite benefits






*LIFETIME GOLD ELITE*
400 Lifetime Nights + 7 Years* Gold Elite Status or Higher

Points Never Expire
All Gold Elite benefits






*LIFETIME PLATINUM ELITE*
600 Lifetime Nights + 10 Years* Platinum Elite Status

Points Never Expire
All Platinum Elite benefits


----------



## hangloose

dioxide45 said:


> It sounds like on 8/1, they will convert the certificates to one based on max number of points.



Where did you read this in the MR/SPG program merger docs?  I looked, but couldn't seem to find any info on how they plan to handle existing hotel certificates or vacation packages. 

I have a 7 night Cat 8 sitting in my MR account and will likely plan to purchase another soon.  I may not use either by 8/1, so curious what this will translate into with the new program and whether it benefits me or not to use prior or after.


----------



## dioxide45

hangloose said:


> Where did you read this in the MR/SPG program merger docs?  I looked, but couldn't seem to find any info on how they plan to handle existing hotel certificates or vacation packages.
> 
> I have a 7 night Cat 8 sitting in my MR account and will likely plan to purchase another soon.  I may not use either by 8/1, so curious what this will translate into with the new program and whether it benefits me or not to use prior or after.


I saw this in the FAQ. It seems to be specific to the free night cert. Not sure if similar applies to travel package certs.

https://members.marriott.com/faq/

*I have a Free Night Certificate from a Marriott Rewards or Ritz-Carlton Rewards credit card. Can I use it at an SPG hotel (or vice versa) after August?*
Members may book a redemption reservation with an existing Free Night Certificate under the current terms up until August 2018, even if the arrival date is after August 2018. Starting in August, any outstanding Certificates will be updated from Category-based to points-based values in the new combined redemption chart and may be used for stays at Rewards or SPG hotels up to the points value displayed on your updated Certificate. For example, you will be able to apply a Marriott Rewards Free Night Certificate to an SPG stay, or an SPG Free Night Award to a Marriott Rewards stay. Ritz-Carlton Rewards Free Night Certificates can also be applied to Marriott Rewards and SPG hotels.


----------



## lifeasus

DEScottzz said:


> One devaluation that's important to me: I have Marriott Gold as a result of owning MVC points. They've taken lounge access away from that level. I'll likely complain to MVC.



Need help regarding this. We are scheduled to sign documents tomorrow to purchase 4000 points from MVC. One of the reasons we decided to go to 4K instead of 3500 was the added benefit of obtaining lifetime Gold status with MR. We had recently obtained this with stays and credit card usage, but the ease of having it permanent was a huge selling point for us. Then, today we read about the upcoming changes. Yes, our gold status with MR will go to platinum. But tomorrow we are signing a contract stating we will have gold status via MVC. Our sales rep can’t answer if it will be changed to Platinum. Any opinion on insisting it’s added as an addendum before signing and paying?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wei339

My understanding for those MVC members who were given Gold Elite with the Marriott Rewards Program will be moved to Platinum Elite in August.  Whether MVC will continually grant the new Platinum Elite status to MVC members upon each renewal Year remains to be seen.


----------



## mas

Having United Silver elite status is an important perk to us.  It looks you will need plat. *premier *elite to get this perk. Don't know if chairman's club will qualify for premier.


----------



## krj9999

I'm pretty confused by the new point charts and new credit card tiers.  

100k points for a category 8 (whatever that means) peak free night?  Really?


----------



## VacationForever

OK... I need all the brains here to solve a puzzle for us.  We intend to call Marriott desk tomorrow but I bet they won't know the answer. 

Here is the verbiage on the new lifetime elite program and grandfathering.

In August, we’ll have three Lifetime Elite tiers, each with its own nights and Elite tenure thresholds. Once you achieve a Lifetime Elite tier, you’ll never go below it, and your points will never expire.  If you have previously achieved Lifetime Elite status in Rewards or SPG, we will honor that Lifetime Elite status in the new program (see below). In addition, when you combine Rewards and SPG accounts we will combine your lifetime activity across both toward Lifetime Elite status in the new combined program.  Members will have until year-end 2018 to complete stays in order to achieve the Lifetime Elite status thresholds to be grandfathered in at the previous thresholds for Rewards or SPG.

Existing Lifetime Elite members will receive the following status in August:

SPG:

Lifetime Gold members receive Lifetime Gold Elite status
Lifetime Platinum members receive Lifetime Platinum Elite status.
MARRIOTT REWARDS/THE RITZ-CARLTON REWARDS:

Lifetime Silver Elite members receive Lifetime Silver Elite status.
Lifetime Gold Elite members receive Lifetime Platinum Elite status.
Lifetime Platinum Elite members are grandfathered into Lifetime Platinum Premier Elite status.

We should be able to get to 500 nights on the Marriott Rewards end, with 2 million points.  We won't get to 750 nights.  Looking at the program, we should be able to obtain current Lifetime Gold Elite and be grandfathered into Lifetime Platinum Elite status.  Is that correct?

We also have 95 nights on SPG end.  We can bump that up to 100 nights and make mattress run if needed. There is verbiage above that talked about combining MRP and SPG accounts.  If we add the 2 program nights, we can be at 600 nights in the new Lifetime Platinum Premier status, but not have the 10 years of Platinum Premier tenure.  

Do you think think that the only path we have is grandfathering Marriott's Lifetime Gold Elite to the new program's Lifetime Platinum Elite status, since we won't have 750 nights (in the old program) with Marriott?


----------



## BocaBoy

VacationForever said:


> OK... I need all the brains here to solve a puzzle for us.  We intend to call Marriott desk tomorrow but I bet they won't know the answer.
> 
> Here is the verbiage on the new lifetime elite program and grandfathering.
> 
> In August, we’ll have three Lifetime Elite tiers, each with its own nights and Elite tenure thresholds. Once you achieve a Lifetime Elite tier, you’ll never go below it, and your points will never expire.  If you have previously achieved Lifetime Elite status in Rewards or SPG, we will honor that Lifetime Elite status in the new program (see below). In addition, when you combine Rewards and SPG accounts we will combine your lifetime activity across both toward Lifetime Elite status in the new combined program.  Members will have until year-end 2018 to complete stays in order to achieve the Lifetime Elite status thresholds to be grandfathered in at the previous thresholds for Rewards or SPG.
> 
> Existing Lifetime Elite members will receive the following status in August:
> 
> SPG:
> 
> Lifetime Gold members receive Lifetime Gold Elite status
> Lifetime Platinum members receive Lifetime Platinum Elite status.
> MARRIOTT REWARDS/THE RITZ-CARLTON REWARDS:
> 
> Lifetime Silver Elite members receive Lifetime Silver Elite status.
> Lifetime Gold Elite members receive Lifetime Platinum Elite status.
> Lifetime Platinum Elite members are grandfathered into Lifetime Platinum Premier Elite status.
> 
> We should be able to get to 500 nights on the Marriott Rewards end, with 2 million points.  We won't get to 750 nights.  Looking at the program, we should be able to obtain current Lifetime Gold Elite and be grandfathered into Lifetime Platinum Elite status.  Is that correct?
> 
> We also have 95 nights on SPG end.  We can bump that up to 100 nights and make mattress run if needed. There is verbiage above that talked about combining MRP and SPG accounts.  If we add the 2 program nights, we can be at 600 nights in the new Lifetime Platinum Premier status, but not have the 10 years of Platinum Premier tenure.
> 
> *Do you think think that the only path we have is grandfathering Marriott's Lifetime Gold Elite to the new program's Lifetime Platinum Elite status, since we won't have 750 nights (in the old program) with Marriott?*


Yes, I believe that is correct.


----------



## VacationForever

One more thing... does anyone read this as major points devaluation?  If I convert one of my timeshare weeks, it generates 125,000 MRP and it gets me at most 2 nights at a top tier hotel.  Right now Cat 9 in Marriott end requires 45,000 points.

Free Night Award Chart

*Category/Standard Effective August* / *Off-Peak Coming 2019* / *Peak Coming 2019*
1 7,500 5,000 10,000
2 12,500 10,000 15,000
3 17,500 15,000 20,000
4 25,000 20,000 30,000
5 35,000 30,000 40,000
6 50,000 40,000 60,000
7 60,000 50,000 70,000
8 Coming 2019 85,000 70,000 100,000


----------



## BocaBoy

VacationForever said:


> There are inconsistencies between the 2 links wrt Lifetime status. One states Lifetime Gold and Lifetime Platinum, while the other one does not have Lifetime Gold and instead has Lifetime Platinum and Lifetime Platinum Premier.


It is not an inconsistency.  One deals with SPG tiers moving to the new program and the other with MR tiers moving to the new program.  SPG currently gives Gold at 25 nights, so old Gold equals new Gold.  Marriott gives Gold at 50 nights so old Gold equals new Platinum.


----------



## NiteMaire

I posted this on another thread so apologies for the repeat to some. The Points Guy has a great write up (several actually).  Here's a link to one of them.

https://thepointsguy.com/news/ins-and-outs-marriott-new-elite-program/

Sent from my sweet Samsung Note 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BocaBoy

Steve A said:


> What about the travel packages?


Apparently they will continue because the materials (I think in a FAQ) say that the 10% United bonus still applies when converting points to United miles, including in a travel package.


----------



## BocaBoy

VacationForever said:


> One more thing... does anyone read this as major points devaluation?  If I convert one of my timeshare weeks, it generates 125,000 MRP and it gets me at most 2 nights at a top tier hotel.  Right now Cat 9 in Marriott end requires 45,000 points.
> 
> Free Night Award Chart
> 
> *Category/Standard Effective August* / *Off-Peak Coming 2019* / *Peak Coming 2019*
> 1 7,500 5,000 10,000
> 2 12,500 10,000 15,000
> 3 17,500 15,000 20,000
> 4 25,000 20,000 30,000
> 5 35,000 30,000 40,000
> 6 50,000 40,000 60,000
> 7 60,000 50,000 70,000
> 8 Coming 2019 85,000 70,000 100,000


It all depends on how the hotels are assigned to the various tiers.  This is a huge item in determining how good the new program really is.


----------



## GetawaysRus

Wow, this is a lot to digest.

If I've understood this new program, a few negatives stood out as I read the information:
1. I reached lifetime Marriott Gold earlier this year.  Under the new program, I'll become Lifetime Plat.  BUT Lifetime Platinum members in the new program apparently do not receive the annual choice benefit of 5 suite night awards or a gift. This is disappointing as that’s a primary Platinum benefit and one that most elites would want.  I do like the idea of suite awards, but it looks like I'm going to have to earn it by maintaining 50 elite night credits per year.
2. My current (legacy) SPG AmEx credit card will earn only 2 Marriott points per dollar spent beginning in August.  That is a major devaluation of that credit card.  Currently it earns 1 SPG point per dollar spent, which is currently equal to 3 Marriott points per dollar spent.
3. Currently, if you have both the Marriott Premier personal credit card and the Marriott Business credit card, the 15 nights credit from each of these cards will stack, which yields 30 nights credit per year.  Also, you get one additional nights credit for each $3000 spending on these cards.  But if I understand the credit card info, in the future the maximum number of elite nights you can earn from credit cards is 15.  In the new program there will be no way to spend towards additional elite status nights — the new rule across all card products is that you can earn 15 elite night credits _total_ from cards.
4. As pointed out a few posts back by Vacation Forever, it's hard to see the value of converting timeshare weeks to Marriott points.  (But that's been the case for some years already, in my opinion.)

I see no mention of what happens to timeshare owners.
- I am assuming that nights spent at Marriott timeshare properties will still count as elite nights towards earning Marriott status.  Is that correct?
- Will the 5 night travel packages still exist?


----------



## Steve Fatula

I've never paid much attention to the details of MR. Need to catch up! A few questions:

MVCI supposedly gave us (lifetime?) Gold status, we're executive level. Was it lifetime, or no? 
If I had lifetime anything, where do I see it, where is the word lifetime on MR website?
My account shows lifetime: 1,953,000 points and 423 nights, does this really mean anything in light of MVCI Gold level I think they gave me? 
Does that get me anything come August? (I think this part is TBD)


----------



## VacationForever

Steve Fatula said:


> I've never paid much attention to the details of MR. Need to catch up! A few questions:
> 
> MVCI supposedly gave us (lifetime?) Gold status, we're executive level. Was it lifetime, or no?
> If I had lifetime anything, where do I see it, where is the word lifetime on MR website?
> My account shows lifetime: 1,953,000 points and 423 nights, does this really mean anything in light of MVCI Gold level I think they gave me?
> Does that get me anything come August? (I think this part is TBD)


Answer: 
1. MVCI Gold status is renewed every year, and it is not lifetime.
2. Log in to your marriott.com/rewards site and click under "nights" it will open up how many nights and points you have in your lifetime and for current year, and what lifetime status that you have achieved.  It is at the same place where you found under your question (3).
3. Since MVCI is not lifetime, I find that it is valuable to get whatever lifetime status as possible since one day we may ditch all our timeshare and still stay at hotels on an ad hoc basis.
4. MVCI will need to tell us/you as to whether Gold = Platinum in the new world.  I highly suspect they will.  

For me, since I will technically be at 498 nights by end of the year, I have taken my Marriott Visa out of the drawer and plan to put 6K on it to get me an additional 2 nights to get us to the Old Gold Lifetime so that I can achieve Lifetime Platinum.  I won't make 750 to make Platinum lifetime to get me to the future Platinum Premier Lifetime.


----------



## DEScottzz

lifeasus said:


> Need help regarding this. We are scheduled to sign documents tomorrow to purchase 4000 points from MVC. One of the reasons we decided to go to 4K instead of 3500 was the added benefit of obtaining lifetime Gold status with MR. We had recently obtained this with stays and credit card usage, but the ease of having it permanent was a huge selling point for us. Then, today we read about the upcoming changes. Yes, our gold status with MR will go to platinum. But tomorrow we are signing a contract stating we will have gold status via MVC. Our sales rep can’t answer if it will be changed to Platinum. Any opinion on insisting it’s added as an addendum before signing and paying?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That's what I'd do. Or else just wait until the new tiers become official.


----------



## Steve Fatula

VacationForever said:


> Answer:
> 2. Log in to your marriott.com/rewards site and click under "nights" it will open up how many nights and points you have in your lifetime and for current year, and what lifetime status that you have achieved.  It is at the same place where you found under your question (3).
> 
> For me, since I will technically be at 498 nights by end of the year, I have taken my Marriott Visa out of the drawer and plan to put 6K on it to get me an additional 2 nights to get us to the Old Gold Lifetime so that I can achieve Lifetime Platinum.  I won't make 750 to make Platinum lifetime to get me to the future Platinum Premier Lifetime.



I see, the trick is under nights. So, that means I am lifetime silver, and need 77 nights by year end since I have plenty of points for current gold lifetime. Looks like timeshare stays count as nights. No way I am getting 77! Oh well. But I probably will take the new Chase card for the 100,000 MR points. That will fund an airfare for a Thailand trip next year. We'll see how the new lifetime works on the new program.


----------



## dneveu

VacationForever said:


> You do need tenure if you have not already achieved the lifetime status.
> 
> 
> *LIFETIME SILVER ELITE*
> 250 Lifetime Nights + 5 Years* Elite Status
> Points Never Expire
> All Silver Elite benefits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *LIFETIME GOLD ELITE*
> 400 Lifetime Nights + 7 Years* Gold Elite Status or Higher
> Points Never Expire
> All Gold Elite benefits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *LIFETIME PLATINUM ELITE*
> 600 Lifetime Nights + 10 Years* Platinum Elite Status
> Points Never Expire
> All Platinum Elite benefits


As the new lifetime requirement no longer includes points, but rather includes # years of achieving a designated status level, Is there any way to see online how many years we have achieved at particular elite status? 

Also do you have to be at level to be grandfathered in by August or by 12/31/18?  This will make a difference for some people.  Previous Articles said lifetime status designation would not occur until 2019, so i thought we had till 12/31/18 to qualify for a lifetime status.  Is that correct?


----------



## TravelTime

It seems like a potential nice benefit for those of us who were Gold Elite and will now be Platinum, is under the new benefits, we will get 50% bonus points. Before it was only 25%. Otherwise, I see they took away benefits from Gold but will upgrade to Gold members to Platinum and so on.


----------



## bazzap

This is what I read
Marriott Rewards 
Lifetime Platinum Elite Grandfathered into Lifetime Platinum Premier Elite
but
SPG
Lifetime Platinum Elite stay as Lifetime Platinum Elite
So great for us who have the Marriott Rewards status, very disappointing I suspect for those who have the SPG status - I wonder why?


----------



## frank808

VacationForever said:


> But lifetime platinum requires 600 nights and 10 years of platinum.


I have 900+ nights and 6 or 7 years as platinum.  I dont have enough mrp to qualify for lifetime gold or platinum.  I think it would have taken me another 5 years to hit the 2 million mrp for the old lifetime plat designation.  But i have enough years now to qualify for lifetime gold come 2019 and another 3 years i'll hit lifetime plat (if the threshold does not change by then).

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## frank808

lifeasus said:


> Need help regarding this. We are scheduled to sign documents tomorrow to purchase 4000 points from MVC. One of the reasons we decided to go to 4K instead of 3500 was the added benefit of obtaining lifetime Gold status with MR. We had recently obtained this with stays and credit card usage, but the ease of having it permanent was a huge selling point for us. Then, today we read about the upcoming changes. Yes, our gold status with MR will go to platinum. But tomorrow we are signing a contract stating we will have gold status via MVC. Our sales rep can’t answer if it will be changed to Platinum. Any opinion on insisting it’s added as an addendum before signing and paying?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is not lifetime status for having dc points and enrolled weeks.  It is annual and you will get the status as long as you have enough weeks and dc points to stay in the chairmans, presidential, etc status.  If you no longer own the weeks or points that give you the chairmans status in dc pointa program, you will drop status in marriott reward point program.

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## Beachclubmum

I'm interested and slightly suspicious of the new points charts.  If existing individual hotel category designations don't change, we are looking at a considerable points inflation at the car 4/5 level (the cat I usually book on points).


----------



## l0410z

This reminds me of when my company changed our pensions back in 1999. How it impacted you was based on age and years of service.   Everyone was so focused on the pension changes that no one paid attention to significant changes to retirement medical that was elinmated. This might have has less importance but important just the same.

Lifetime loyalty ptrserved or upgrade in the case of lifetime gold based on a cutoff date of achieving lifetime.    If you haven't earned it by then, new rules apply.  What is unclear is how we spend our reward points.  Lesser benefit to many but important never the less.  The category system is being revamped and  how hotels land is going to be key to how devalued points are.  Currently a Cat 5 hotel is 25000 points. It goes up to 35,000. That is a 40 percent devaluation.  When in moves to 30k./40k.average still the same.  Given each cat now goes up 5k and  significantly more in the future, it might not be pretty.  How will travel packages shake out...TBD.


----------



## VacationForever

dneveu said:


> As the new lifetime requirement no longer includes points, but rather includes # years of achieving a designated status level, Is there any way to see online how many years we have achieved at particular elite status?
> 
> Also do you have to be at level to be grandfathered in by August or by 12/31/18?  This will make a difference for some people.  Previous Articles said lifetime status designation would not occur until 2019, so i thought we had till 12/31/18 to qualify for a lifetime status.  Is that correct?


In the Q&A.  SPG and Marriott Reward members are use the current criteria to gain their lifetime status until 12/31/18.


----------



## VacationForever

bazzap said:


> This is what I read
> Marriott Rewards
> Lifetime Platinum Elite Grandfathered into Lifetime Platinum Premier Elite
> but
> SPG
> Lifetime Platinum Elite stay as Lifetime Platinum Elite
> So great for us who have the Marriott Rewards status, very disappointing I suspect for those who have the SPG status - I wonder why?


Because SPG Elite requirement is lower than Marriott Elite for the same name status.  SPG Elite requires 25 nights to get Gold while Marriott requires 50.  SPG Elite requires 50 to get to Platinum while Marriott requires 75 to get Platinum.  So SPG Platinum Elite has been equal to Marriott Gold Elite requirement.


----------



## Mr. Vker

krj9999 said:


> I'm pretty confused by the new point charts and new credit card tiers.
> 
> 100k points for a category 8 (whatever that means) peak free night?  Really?



I wouldn't worry about this too much until we see the hotel categories assigned. You could be right. But, my guess is that the higher categories will be RC's and St Regis hotels-as everything is now in one program. Category 8 marriott hotels, SHOULD go to category 6 or 7 to maintain the same point spread. Otherwise, the value will not be properly distributed among the categories.


----------



## VacationForever

I got an official reply from Marriott Rewards:
"We do not have any changes planned for the travel packages. Please visit members.marriott.com for further information."


----------



## VacationForever

BocaBoy said:


> Apparently they will continue because the materials (I think in a FAQ) say that the 10% United bonus still applies when converting points to United miles, including in a travel package.


I posted this in a separate thread... I messaged Rewards Desk yesterday and received this response.
"We do not have any changes planned for the travel packages. Please visit members.marriott.com for further information."


----------



## SeaDoc

Nice review by 'the points guy' who is pretty objective.  He likes the outcome of the SPG-Marriott loyalty program merger - I do too!
https://thepointsguy.com/news/details-unified-marriott-spg-loyalty-program/


----------



## GetawaysRus

Here's a question that I think a lot of us in this forum will be interested in.  I suspect the answer right now is "dunno."

There will be a new American Express SPG Luxury card introduced most likely in August.  It will have a $450 annual fee, which is pretty steep.  However, there will be a $300 annual statement credit for on-property Marriott purchases.  That credit will be triggered by charging your hotel room rate to the card or for on-property dining or other on-property miscellaneous spending.

We have annual maintenance fees for Marriott timeshares.  My question: does anyone know if paying the maintenance fee on this new credit card will trigger the $300 credit?  If so, this might make this card more attractive to Marriott timeshare owners.


----------



## NiteMaire

GetawaysRus said:


> Here's a question that I think a lot of us in this forum will be interested in.  I suspect the answer right now is "dunno."
> 
> There will be a new American Express SPG Luxury card introduced most likely in August.  It will have a $450 annual fee, which is pretty steep.  However, there will be a $300 annual statement credit for on-property Marriott purchases.  That credit will be triggered by charging your hotel room rate to the card or for on-property dining or other on-property miscellaneous spending.
> 
> We have annual maintenance fees for Marriott timeshares.  My question: does anyone know if paying the maintenance fee on this new credit card will trigger the $300 credit?  If so, this might make this card more attractive to Marriott timeshare owners.


Dunno  
While it's not on property, here's to hoping they meant Marriott spending in general.

Sent from my sweet Samsung Note 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## CA Richard

GetawaysRus said:


> Here's a question that I think a lot of us in this forum will be interested in.  I suspect the answer right now is "dunno."
> 
> There will be a new American Express SPG Luxury card introduced most likely in August.  It will have a $450 annual fee, which is pretty steep.  However, there will be a $300 annual statement credit for on-property Marriott purchases.  That credit will be triggered by charging your hotel room rate to the card or for on-property dining or other on-property miscellaneous spending.
> 
> We have annual maintenance fees for Marriott timeshares.  My question: does anyone know if paying the maintenance fee on this new credit card will trigger the $300 credit?  If so, this might make this card more attractive to Marriott timeshare owners.




Just a guess on my part but i think it might, only because I have a Chase Sapphire Reserve which is another $450 annual fee card with a $300 travel credit each year, and when I paid my MVC maintenance fees last year it actually surprised me that it triggered the $300 credit on my statement.  Since the new SPG Amex card is meant to compete with the premium cards out there like the Chase Sapphire Reserve, it may work the same way.


----------



## dioxide45

nitemaire said:


> Dunno
> While it's not on property, here's to hoping they meant Marriott spending in general.
> 
> Sent from my sweet Samsung Note 8 using Tapatalk





CA Richard said:


> Just a guess on my part but i think it might, only because I have a Chase Sapphire Reserve which is another $450 annual fee card with a $300 travel credit each year, and when I paid my MVC maintenance fees last year it actually surprised me that it triggered the $300 credit on my statement.  Since the new SPG Amex card is meant to compete with the premium cards out there like the Chase Sapphire Reserve, it may work the same way.


I suspect they will just be searching the Payee Names for certain keywords to determine the $300 credit. I think Chase does similar for the 5 points per dollar on Marriott spend. We get the 5 points per dollar for MF spending, but when we tried to pay our Vistana MFs, we didn't. Though those that have the SPG Amex got SPG points when they charged MFs to the SPG Amex. Likely because it hit on the keyword.


----------



## Steve Fatula

CA Richard said:


> Just a guess on my part but i think it might, only because I have a Chase Sapphire Reserve which is another $450 annual fee card with a $300 travel credit each year, and when I paid my MVC maintenance fees last year it actually surprised me that it triggered the $300 credit on my statement.  Since the new SPG Amex card is meant to compete with the premium cards out there like the Chase Sapphire Reserve, it may work the same way.



My Chase Marriott card did the same thing, it counted as Marriott "purchase".


----------



## TugSavesMoney

If a person has 700 nights and over the 2 million points- How hard would you work to meet the 750 nights before the end of 2018?  

Hubby would have met Plat Lifetime goal this time next year.  Any thoughts on if Marriott (on the down low) will allow those on the cusp a small window to meet the criteria?  Where would you try calling to start asking that question?

Second question- How would the suite certificate work?  Would you have to book a room and then see if the suite is available? We are going to Barcelona and need 2 rooms for a family of 5, but a suite would be sweet.  There are multiple types of suites listed on the hotels, how will that work?  Will that aspect be covered by the no blackout dates, meaning if one is available the certificate get applied?

Final question-  If part of the Barcelona stay is after 8/1, will we not know how the reward category points pan out until 8/1?  Or do those start to be adjust now and applicable to 8/1 and beyond?


----------



## TheTimeTraveler

TugSavesMoney said:


> If a person has 700 nights and over the 2 million points- How hard would you work to meet the 750 nights before the end of 2018?
> 
> Hubby would have met Plat Lifetime goal this time next year.  Any thoughts on if Marriott (on the down low) will allow those on the cusp a small window to meet the criteria?  Where would you try calling to start asking that question?
> 
> Second question- How would the suite certificate work?  Would you have to book a room and then see if the suite is available? We are going to Barcelona and need 2 rooms for a family of 5, but a suite would be sweet.  There are multiple types of suites listed on the hotels, how will that work?  Will that aspect be covered by the no blackout dates, meaning if one is available the certificate get applied?
> 
> Final question-  If part of the Barcelona stay is after 8/1, will we not know how the reward category points pan out until 8/1?  Or do those start to be adjust now and applicable to 8/1 and beyond?






How badly do you want the 50 nights?  If you really want them then find a hotel that takes 10,000 points per night to stay, and remember to book 4 and get the 5th night free.  Do this 10 times over and you get the 50 nights.  Of course keep in mind that it will cost you 400,000 points, but you will reach your 50 night goal.  Guess you have to really decide if this is the route you want to take.

Personally I wouldn't be bothered but you may believe it is worthwhile,




.


----------



## Superchief

dioxide45 said:


> I saw this in the FAQ. It seems to be specific to the free night cert. Not sure if similar applies to travel package certs.
> 
> https://members.marriott.com/faq/
> 
> *I have a Free Night Certificate from a Marriott Rewards or Ritz-Carlton Rewards credit card. Can I use it at an SPG hotel (or vice versa) after August?*
> Members may book a redemption reservation with an existing Free Night Certificate under the current terms up until August 2018, even if the arrival date is after August 2018. Starting in August, any outstanding Certificates will be updated from Category-based to points-based values in the new combined redemption chart and may be used for stays at Rewards or SPG hotels up to the points value displayed on your updated Certificate. For example, you will be able to apply a Marriott Rewards Free Night Certificate to an SPG stay, or an SPG Free Night Award to a Marriott Rewards stay. Ritz-Carlton Rewards Free Night Certificates can also be applied to Marriott Rewards and SPG hotels.


Based on this, it appears that we will have to have a confirmed reservation using the existing certificates by August 1 in order to utilize their current value at current category levels. If I have a 5 night category 9 certificate, I assume I would have to have it applied to a reservation by 8/1 (assuming reservations can only be made within 330 days, reservation would only be possible at current rate through 7/1/19.) I really wanted to use it for Seattle in September 2019. 

Although I may have missed something, it appears there will be no 'fifth night free' in the new program so the 5 night 'sweet spot' will disappear. I expect that 5-7 night stays at desired locations will cost a lot more points than currently. Longer stays at resorts of FS hotels in major markets will cost a lot of points. As a timeshare owner, I'll probably save my MR points for short or weekend stays en route.  

My prediction is that the new point requirements will make the previous devaluations pale in comparison.


----------



## kds4

mjm1 said:


> Presidential in MVC has Platinum level currently, so that would move to Platinum Premier. Same thing for Chairman level in MVC.
> 
> Mike



I understand the logic, but I'm not prepared to make that assumption. The MR status level gifted to MVCI owners was negotiated between Marriott Hotels and Marriott Vacation Club. This was a separate agreement between the 2 parties that could also be re-negotiated in light of the overall hotel loyalty program changes/integration. The decision to award MVCI owners any level of MR status has nothing to do with the amount of nights they actually stayed in Marriott properties (unlike the hotel loyalty program levels which are based on just that). 

I think it is possible that if you are MR Platinum because of owning MVCI, you may remain at the same Platinum level and not be upgraded to the new Platinum Premier Elite. Sort of a 'Platinum is still Platinum' approach. If that were to happen, some might call this a devaluation of their ownership because of the difference in the benefits for Platinum versus Platinum Premier but I would disagree. Receiving MR status is a 'perk' (however nice) of being an MVCI owner and has no real relationship to your actual weeks and/or points. It is an 'affinity' benefit that can be modified or terminated (based on the language of the agreement between Marriott Hotels and MVCI). Absent specific language in the agreement, I would say Marriott Hotels is under no obligation to 'upgrade' any MVCI owners above the current negotiated status levels of Gold and Base Platinum.

If they do, that will be nice though.


----------



## VacationForever

kds4 said:


> I understand the logic, but I'm not prepared to make that assumption. The MR status level gifted to MVCI owners was negotiated between Marriott Hotels and Marriott Vacation Club. This was a separate agreement between the 2 parties that could also be re-negotiated in light of the overall hotel loyalty program changes/integration. The decision to award MVCI owners any level of MR status has nothing to do with the amount of nights they actually stayed in Marriott properties (unlike the hotel loyalty program levels which are based on just that).
> 
> I think it is possible that if you are MR Platinum because of owning MVCI, you may remain at the same Platinum level and not be upgraded to the new Platinum Premier Elite. Sort of a 'Platinum is still Platinum' approach. If that were to happen, some might call this a devaluation of their ownership because of the difference in the benefits for Platinum versus Platinum Premier but I would disagree. Receiving MR status is a 'perk' (however nice) of being an MVCI owner and has no real relationship to your actual weeks and/or points. It is an 'affinity' benefit that can be modified or terminated (based on the language of the agreement between Marriott Hotels and MVCI). Absent specific language in the agreement, I would say Marriott Hotels is under no obligation to 'upgrade' any MVCI owners above the current negotiated status levels of Gold and Base Platinum.
> 
> If they do, that will be nice though.


You just broke my heart.


----------



## GetawaysRus

CA Richard said:


> Just a guess on my part but i think it might, only because I have a Chase Sapphire Reserve which is another $450 annual fee card with a $300 travel credit each year, and when I paid my MVC maintenance fees last year it actually surprised me that it triggered the $300 credit on my statement.  Since the new SPG Amex card is meant to compete with the premium cards out there like the Chase Sapphire Reserve, it may work the same way.



The point about my comment regarding the upcoming AmEx SPG Luxury card:  if timeshare maintenance fees will trigger the $300 credit, then you've got a $150 card.  The new Chase Marriott Rewards Premier Plus credit card will be a $95 annual fee card.

The new Chase card will come with a free night certificate for properties up to 35K point per night (category 5 in the new scheme).  The new AmEx card will come with a free night cert for properties up to 50K points per night (the new category 6).  It's been a problem for me that the existing Chase Marriott card has a fairly limited number of really desirable hotels where you can use the free night certificate.  So perhaps a $55 difference in the annual fee of the upcoming AmEx SPG card will be worth it compared to the upcoming Chase Marriott card.  That is, a category 6 free night certificate might give us a wider choice of nice hotels to use during our travels.

The upcoming AmEx card will also come with automatic Marriott Gold status in the new program, but that status level doesn't look that valuable to me under the new program.


----------



## kds4

TravelTime said:


> I am MVC Executive level (7000 points) now with MR Gold Elite status. So does that mean I would become Platinum level in the new MR program as of August 1st?
> 
> If I upgrade to Presidential level before August 1st (10,000 points), does that mean I would be Platinum Premier in new MR program?
> 
> I was planning to eventually upgrade to Presidential level but this might make it happen sooner rather than later.



Unknown. Everyone is assuming there will be upgrades. While it would be nice, I haven't seen anything that indicates it is guaranteed. Under the current agreement between Marriott Hotels and MVCI, there is a guarantee of Gold for certain owners and Platinum for certain owners under the Marriott Rewards program in effect at that time. Under the new program, there is still a Gold level and a Platinum level. I would not assume that MVCI owners who have been gifted Gold status will be upgraded to Platinum and owners who have been gifted Platinum status will be upgraded to Platinum Premier because Marriott Hotels has changed their loyalty program. 

If it happens great.


----------



## kds4

magicjourney said:


> With 300+ nights in Marriott, and 300+ nights in SPG, guess I will be lifetime Platinum after merger. Wondering if I can change my marriott# associated with my MVC chairman account to my wife's marriott#, so both of us can be Platinum?
> 
> Very disappointed Lifetime Platinum doesn't get 5 annual suite upgrades. Previously Platinum from MVC chairman/presidential is ranked No.2 after platinum premier, but now it moves down to No.4 after PLT100, PLT75 and PLT50. It approves again merger is always bad for royal customers.



You can switch the MR number associated with your MVCI account. That is what we did so my wife could have her own Platinum account. I earned mine the 'old-fashioned' way.


----------



## Superchief

l0410z said:


> This reminds me of when my company changed our pensions back in 1999. How it impacted you was based on age and years of service.   Everyone was so focused on the pension changes that no one paid attention to significant changes to retirement medical that was elinmated. This might have has less importance but important just the same.
> 
> Lifetime loyalty ptrserved or upgrade in the case of lifetime gold based on a cutoff date of achieving lifetime.    If you haven't earned it by then, new rules apply.  What is unclear is how we spend our reward points.  Lesser benefit to many but important never the less.  The category system is being revamped and  how hotels land is going to be key to how devalued points are.  Currently a Cat 5 hotel is 25000 points. It goes up to 35,000. That is a 40 percent devaluation.  When in moves to 30k./40k.average still the same.  Given each cat now goes up 5k and  significantly more in the future, it might not be pretty.  How will travel packages shake out...TBD.


I totally agree. These changes will impact those of us who are past our peak point earning years and had hoped to utilize our points for travel in retirement. Initial indications are that redemption costs will increase significantly. I also saw no mention of 'fifth night free' in any of the correspondence, so a 5 night stay will cost 25% more points even without an increase in the per night levels.


----------



## kds4

TravelTime said:


> This link is very clear. It looks like everyone goes up a level within Marriott Rewards:
> https://members.marriott.com/marriottrewards/



If your status level was based on Marriott Hotels travel activity, I would agree. If your status level is 'gifted' based on your MVCI ownership level, I would only say ... maybe.


----------



## LAX Mom

TugSavesMoney said:


> Second question- How would the suite certificate work?  Would you have to book a room and then see if the suite is available? We are going to Barcelona and need 2 rooms for a family of 5, but a suite would be sweet.  There are multiple types of suites listed on the hotels, how will that work?  Will that aspect be covered by the no blackout dates, meaning if one is available the certificate get applied?


The following is from the FAQ on members.marriott.com:

"Suite Night Awards will be available for Platinum Elite Members who stay 50 nights and Platinum Premier Elite Members who stay 75 nights as an option within their Annual Choice Benefit. A Suite Night Award is a one-night confirmable upgrade to a standard suite or select premium room, depending on the hotel’s availability of those rooms. The number of Suite Night Awards used must match the entire length of stay; it cannot be used for part of a stay (e.g., the first two nights of a five-night stay). *Once you request to use your Suite Night Awards for a stay, we’ll check the upgrade availability starting five days prior to arrival and keep checking every day until 2 p.m., hotel local time, on the day before your arrival. We’ll let you know either way if we’re able to confirm the upgrade or not. If it is not available, we’ll return the Suite Night Awards to your account.*"

Based on this language it appears the suite night awards are a last minute deal, based on availablity. You won't know until 5 days prior to arrival (at the earliest) if one is available.


----------



## kds4

lifeasus said:


> Need help regarding this. We are scheduled to sign documents tomorrow to purchase 4000 points from MVC. One of the reasons we decided to go to 4K instead of 3500 was the added benefit of obtaining lifetime Gold status with MR. We had recently obtained this with stays and credit card usage, but the ease of having it permanent was a huge selling point for us. Then, today we read about the upcoming changes. Yes, our gold status with MR will go to platinum. But tomorrow we are signing a contract stating we will have gold status via MVC. Our sales rep can’t answer if it will be changed to Platinum. Any opinion on insisting it’s added as an addendum before signing and paying?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I would not assume anything beyond what is on the page. I am not aware of any 'lifetime' status being offered for MVCI purchases. The status would last for either a specific number of years (which we got for purchasing a quantity of points) or it is renewed annually for as long as you maintain a certain MVCI level of ownership. Either way, you are signing for Gold and you should expect no less but no more. If you receive something more in the future, great. If not, you got what you signed for.


----------



## VacationForever

LAX Mom said:


> The following is from the FAQ on members.marriott.com:
> 
> "Suite Night Awards will be available for Platinum Elite Members who stay 50 nights and Platinum Premier Elite Members who stay 75 nights as an option within their Annual Choice Benefit. A Suite Night Award is a one-night confirmable upgrade to a standard suite or select premium room, depending on the hotel’s availability of those rooms. The number of Suite Night Awards used must match the entire length of stay; it cannot be used for part of a stay (e.g., the first two nights of a five-night stay). *Once you request to use your Suite Night Awards for a stay, we’ll check the upgrade availability starting five days prior to arrival and keep checking every day until 2 p.m., hotel local time, on the day before your arrival. We’ll let you know either way if we’re able to confirm the upgrade or not. If it is not available, we’ll return the Suite Night Awards to your account.*"
> 
> Based on this language it appears the suite night awards are a last minute deal, based on availablity. You won't know until 5 days prior to arrival (at the earliest) if one is available.


The question I have is what is the expiration of the suite awards.  If I reach 50 nights in Dec, I may not have another stay within the same year.


----------



## catharsis

TugSavesMoney said:


> If a person has 700 nights and over the 2 million points- How hard would you work to meet the 750 nights before the end of 2018?
> 
> Hubby would have met Plat Lifetime goal this time next year.  Any thoughts on if Marriott (on the down low) will allow those on the cusp a small window to meet the criteria?  Where would you try calling to start asking that question?



I think absolutely ZERO chance of this getting extended or fudged in any way - the upgrade from plat to plat prem is a one-off to satisfy existing Marriott loyalists and any further fudging of that would not seem justified to them I'd assume.


TheTimeTraveler said:


> How badly do you want the 50 nights?  If you really want them then find a hotel that takes 10,000 points per night to stay, and remember to book 4 and get the 5th night free.  Do this 10 times over and you get the 50 nights.  Of course keep in mind that it will cost you 400,000 points, but you will reach your 50 night goal.  Guess you have to really decide if this is the route you want to take.
> Personally I wouldn't be bothered but you may believe it is worthwhile,
> .



If you are REALLY focussed on getting to the lifetime plat-Prem level (which would seem like it could be worthwhile if it provided 5 free suite night upgrades a year certainly!) then you could look at booking 5 cheap meetings at a local marriott hotel to get 10 nights credit per meeting.

There's a *long!!* thread on flyertalk on this - see https://www.flyertalk.com/forum/mar...-status-eight-days-800-no-stays-required.html

I'm not certain I'd bother - but then again is this a once in a lifetime chance (please  forgive the appalling pun)


----------



## kds4

VacationForever said:


> One more thing... does anyone read this as major points devaluation?  If I convert one of my timeshare weeks, it generates 125,000 MRP and it gets me at most 2 nights at a top tier hotel.  Right now Cat 9 in Marriott end requires 45,000 points.
> 
> Free Night Award Chart
> 
> *Category/Standard Effective August* / *Off-Peak Coming 2019* / *Peak Coming 2019*
> 1 7,500 5,000 10,000
> 2 12,500 10,000 15,000
> 3 17,500 15,000 20,000
> 4 25,000 20,000 30,000
> 5 35,000 30,000 40,000
> 6 50,000 40,000 60,000
> 7 60,000 50,000 70,000
> 8 Coming 2019 85,000 70,000 100,000



This combined rewards chart includes Ritz Carlton Properties as well as Marriott and Starwood. I would expect to see category devaluations in the Marriott portfolio (and likely Starwood as well) with many properties downgraded to lower award categories.


----------



## LAX Mom

VacationForever said:


> The question I have is what is the expiration of the suite awards.  If I reach 50 nights in Dec, I may not have another stay within the same year.


I also wondered about that. Many members won't reach 50 or 75 nights until late in the year. I would imagine the suite awards would be good for at least a year. Maybe a year from the date they are issued, like the VISA free night certificates?


----------



## kds4

Steve Fatula said:


> I've never paid much attention to the details of MR. Need to catch up! A few questions:
> 
> MVCI supposedly gave us (lifetime?) Gold status, we're executive level. Was it lifetime, or no?
> If I had lifetime anything, where do I see it, where is the word lifetime on MR website?
> My account shows lifetime: 1,953,000 points and 423 nights, does this really mean anything in light of MVCI Gold level I think they gave me?
> Does that get me anything come August? (I think this part is TBD)



1. Your Marriott Rewards status is for the duration you maintain your underlying MVCI ownership level or for as long as Marriott Hotels and MVCI maintain an agreement that MVCI owners will be gifted MR status by Marriott Hotels. No guarantee that this agreement can't come to an end/not be renewed in the future.


----------



## Xpat

kds4 said:


> Receiving MR status is a 'perk' (however nice) of being an MVCI owner and has no real relationship to your actual weeks and/or points. It is an 'affinity' benefit that can be modified or terminated (based on the language of the agreement between Marriott Hotels and MVCI). Absent specific language in the agreement, I would say Marriott Hotels is under no obligation to 'upgrade' any MVCI owners above the current negotiated status levels of Gold and Base Platinum.



I think this is why members who are very near the Platinum and Platinum-Premier thresholds for lifetime status should make sure they hit the requirements by year-end, even if they feel they already have "lifetime" status in Marriott Rewards because of their MVCI status.

As a "Presidential" owner I am optimistic that the Platinum benefit will become Platinum-Premier in the new program, but this has not been confirmed. I'm also happy to have secured Lifetime Platinum status in the new Marriott/SPG program by having the requisite number of stays and points. After all, we can't be certain how the MVCI-Marriott relationship will evolve in the future.

I'm also not sure how much value lifetime Platinum-Premier has over lifetime Platinum, and that's probably why I won't chase lifetime Platinum-Premier. 
- It seems to me Platinum already secures the benefits most members care about: guaranteed 4-pm checkout, free breakfast or lounge access, and 50% bonus on points earned.
- Platinum Premier does offer 75% bonus instead of 50% and an additional "5 Suite Night Awards", but the suite Night Awards are not technically a lifetime benefit - there is a requirement to stay 50/75 nights every year to get that benefit annually.
- Having said that, I do expect Platinum Premier members will get a better success rate in scoring upgrades (I have noticed a difference when I went from Gold to Platinum in the current program), and there's also United silver status and potentially other benefits and partnerships they may announce in the future.

Would love to know if other members are planning more stays to qualify for lifetime status by year-end.


----------



## kds4

dneveu said:


> As the new lifetime requirement no longer includes points, but rather includes # years of achieving a designated status level, Is there any way to see online how many years we have achieved at particular elite status?
> 
> Also do you have to be at level to be grandfathered in by August or by 12/31/18?  This will make a difference for some people.  Previous Articles said lifetime status designation would not occur until 2019, so i thought we had till 12/31/18 to qualify for a lifetime status.  Is that correct?



I believe the announcement said members of all 3 programs had until 12/31/18 to accumulate stays in all 3 programs toward a lifetime status to be awarded in 2019.


----------



## Superchief

I just found this on MInsiders and it confirms that fifth night free benefit stays, so I stand corrected. I'll hold additional judgment until new point charts are provided for each property. 
https://members.marriott.com/redeem/


----------



## kds4

VacationForever said:


> You just broke my heart.



If they do in fact upgrade Platinum to Platinum Premier, my DW will be thrilled (which means my life will be happier as well ... )

Fingers crossed.


----------



## kds4

Superchief said:


> I just found this on MInsiders and it confirms that fifth night free benefit stays, so I stand corrected. I'll hold additional judgment until new point charts are provided for each property.
> https://members.marriott.com/redeem/



If so, this may be the best news I have gotten today ...


----------



## l0410z

60 minutes later I gave up.  My question to the rewards desk....   I have a 5 night Cat 5 certificate from a travel package.  August 1st, when the reward points for a Cat 5 increases to 35K from 25K what impact will that have on my certificate?  On hold... she was unaware of any point increase so she came back and validated what i told her. I asked my question again....hold again ... answer back was it is still good for a cat 5 room after August 1 with no additional points.  So may follow up question was if i upgrade to a cat 8 which will cost me 45K now, are you saying i can use it for a Cat 8 after August 1 with no added points? hold again... no i was incorrect sorry, you would have to add points for both Cat 5 and Cat 8 after August 1.  Okay.. how many points...answer let me calculate it.....hold again.  Answer we do not know.  Next question ..... How do you suggest i plan my vacation?     I did get from it that if I make the reservation now (before Aug 1) and the hotel point total changes I might not have to add more points. Might not....let me get my supervisor please .. hold again. Back on... waiting for a supervisor... I gave my number for a supervisor to call back.   Slow work day for me.


----------



## VacationForever

l0410z said:


> 60 minutes later I gave up.  My question to the rewards desk....   I have a 5 night Cat 5 certificate from a travel package.  August 1st, when the reward points for a Cat 5 increases to 35K from 25K what impact will that have on my certificate?  On hold... she was unaware of any point increase so she came back and validated what i told her. I asked my question again....hold again ... answer back was it is still good for a cat 5 room after August 1 with no additional points.  So may follow up question was if i upgrade to a cat 8 which will cost me 45K now, are you saying i can use it for a Cat 8 after August 1 with no added points? hold again... no i was incorrect sorry, you would have to add points for both Cat 5 and Cat 8 after August 1.  Okay.. how many points...answer let me calculate it.....hold again.  Answer we do not know.  Next question ..... How do you suggest i plan my vacation?     I did get from it that if I make the reservation now (before Aug 1) and the hotel point total changes I might not have to add more points. Might not....let me get my supervisor please .. hold again. Back on... waiting for a supervisor... I gave my number for a supervisor to call back.   Slow work day for me.


The way it is explained that whatever existing category certificate that you have bought/going to buy before Aug 1st, has to be applied to a stay for next year until July, since reservations open up for the next 11 months only.  I bought a 5-night cat 8 package in April with the intention to use it for a May stay.  I did that prior to the Mon announcement so that I get the miles solidified.  

If you want to book after Aug 1st, then the new table applies.  This new hotel points category table won't be available until Aug 1st.  No matter how many customer services folks you speak with, you won't get an answer because they don't know what they don't know.


----------



## WalnutBaron

I qualified for Lifetime Platinum status a few years ago, so was particularly interested in this article regarding the effects of the changes on those with lifetime status. All in all, it sounds pretty positive. One interesting take the author has: if you're Lifetime Platinum before the change becomes effective, you've achieved a status that cannot be achieved under the new program.

Here's his exact quote: "If you’re Marriott Lifetime Platinum today, you get Lifetime Platinum Premier. What makes that so cool? It’s unachievable. Outside of those being grandfathered in, one cannot earn that status ever again. The new highest lifetime status is Platinum Elite status, achieved via 600 lifetime nights plus 10 years of Platinum Elite status. When I earned Lifetime Platinum a couple years ago, the qualification threshold was 750 nights and 2,000,000 lifetime points earned. This is awesome. I have Marriott’s highest tier, minus the Ambassador, for doing nothing."

Indeed, pretty cool.


----------



## NiteMaire

WalnutBaron said:


> I qualified for Lifetime Platinum status a few years ago, so was particularly interested in this article regarding the effects of the changes on those with lifetime status. All in all, it sounds pretty positive. One interesting take the author has: if you're Lifetime Platinum before the change becomes effective, you've achieved a status that cannot be achieved under the new program.
> 
> Here's his exact quote: "If you’re Marriott Lifetime Platinum today, you get Lifetime Platinum Premier. What makes that so cool? It’s unachievable. Outside of those being grandfathered in, one cannot earn that status ever again. The new highest lifetime status is Platinum Elite status, achieved via 600 lifetime nights plus 10 years of Platinum Elite status. When I earned Lifetime Platinum a couple years ago, the qualification threshold was 750 nights and 2,000,000 lifetime points earned. This is awesome. I have Marriott’s highest tier, minus the Ambassador, for doing nothing."
> 
> Indeed, pretty cool.


I'll achieve LP (and therefore LPP) in the next few months. Have the nights, need about 30K points. Will buy whatever I'm short in June.  I read lifetime status is based on where you are at the end of the year, but I'm just making sure I'm there before the merge...just because.

Sent from my sweet Samsung Note 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carlsbadguy

I am wondering if the "stay" 50 nights for the suite upgrades means actually staying and paying for a room night or will timeshare stays, credit card nights., award nights etc count towards this total. I usually have around 65-70 nights a year but probably only "pay" for 10-15 of those nights.


----------



## BocaBoy

bazzap said:


> This is what I read
> Marriott Rewards
> Lifetime Platinum Elite Grandfathered into Lifetime Platinum Premier Elite
> but
> SPG
> Lifetime Platinum Elite stay as Lifetime Platinum Elite
> So great for us who have the Marriott Rewards status, very disappointing I suspect for those who have the SPG status - I wonder why?


Because the current requirements for achieving SPG Platinum are similar to the current requirements for achieving Marriott's Gold level.


----------



## lifeasus

frank808 said:


> It is not lifetime status for having dc points and enrolled weeks.  It is annual and you will get the status as long as you have enough weeks and dc points to stay in the chairmans, presidential, etc status.  If you no longer own the weeks or points that give you the chairmans status in dc pointa program, you will drop status in marriott reward point program.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk



The contract refers it to Lifetime Gold Elite Status. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## del2327

nitemaire said:


> I'll achieve LP (and therefore LPP) in the next few months. Have the nights, need about 30K points. Will buy whatever I'm short in June.  I read lifetime status is based on where you are at the end of the year, but I'm just making sure I'm there before the merge...just because.
> 
> Sent from my sweet Samsung Note 8 using Tapatalk



Will purchased points be added to lifetime totals?


----------



## NiteMaire

del2327 said:


> Will purchased points be added to lifetime totals?


Yes. I did it last year. You can purchase 50K per year. You can also transfer 50K miles or have your spouse (or other relative?) transfer 50K points per year. It all counts toward lifetime. I've done all 3.

Sent from my sweet Samsung Note 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## frank808

lifeasus said:


> The contract refers it to Lifetime Gold Elite Status.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You will get gold as long as you own enough points for the executive level.  You will automatically requalify each year.  If you were to go below the threshold, you will lose the mrp status. 

What is to stop someone from buying points for presidential status which qualifies for plat mrp status and then sell the points?  Does the contract state verbatim that you will get lifetime gold status?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## l0410z

I am at 609 with 2.5M points.  I have 5 weeks already planned out through year end.  I have work trips of 10 days. My son will be spending 5 month in SF starting next week flying home every few weeks.  He has offered to use my rewards number since he has benefited from my status.   I am 100% confident it would work.  This would easily put me at 750.    I refused the offer.  Two reasons... one it will ultimately delay him reaching a status on his own.  The other is as a lifetime gold I would be moving to a lifetime platinum and that is good enough for me.  Room upgrades are nice and I will take them when I can get them  but access to the lounge and breakfast on weekends is the benefit I enjoy the most.  It translates to real savings.  I did not see a way to get lifetime platinum premier status but if i can't get there moving forward every timeshare stay we do,  I will change to me my sons MR number at check in. 

 I am  most disappointed by the continued  devaluation of the MR program.  A 40% increase from 25K to 35 K for a cat 5.  I am going to Savannah this summer after Hilton Head.  I am staying in the Historic area at a Cat 7 hotel costing 119 dollars with my work discount... even AAA has a rate of 212.  This is about .006 cents per point at the AAA rate.   imagine come August 1st.


----------



## VacationForever

l0410z said:


> I am at 609 with 2.5M points.  I have 5 weeks already planned out through year end.  I have work trips of 10 days. My son will be spending 5 month in SF starting next week flying home every few weeks.  He has offered to use my rewards number since he has benefited from my status.   I am 100% confident it would work.  This would easily put me at 750.    I refused the offer.  Two reasons... one it will ultimately delay him reaching a status on his own.  The other is as a lifetime gold I would be moving to a lifetime platinum and that is good enough for me.  Room upgrades are nice and I will take them when I can get them  but access to the lounge and breakfast on weekends is the benefit I enjoy the most.  It translates to real savings.  I did not see a way to get lifetime platinum premier status but if i can't get there moving forward every timeshare stay we do,  I will change to me my sons MR number at check in.
> 
> I am  most disappointed by the continued  devaluation of the MR program.  A 40% increase from 25K to 35 K for a cat 5.  I am going to Savannah this summer after Hilton Head.  I am staying in the Historic area at a Cat 7 hotel costing 119 dollars with my work discount... even AAA has a rate of 212.  This is about .006 cents per point at the AAA rate.   imagine come August 1st.


We do not know what the new categories mapping to all resorts would be.  Cat 7 in Aug should not be the same Cat 7 as now.


----------



## rsackett

I guess I will get lifetime Gold.  I currently do not have any Lifetime status.  I have 702 nights, but only 996,909 points.  The only think I do not know is how many years I have been Gold, I think it must have been at least 7.  Wish there was a way to get 600,000 + points before the end of the year, but that is not happening.

Ray


----------



## mav

I think I read somewhere that on the new program there is no points requirement, so if that is the case you will get lifetime if you meet the years requirement. Maybe if you call the rewards dept. and ask how many years you have been gold they can let you know instead of wondering until August 1st.


----------



## VacationForever

mav said:


> I think I read somewhere that on the new program there is no points requirement, so if that is the case you will get lifetime if you meet the years requirement. Maybe if you call the rewards dept. and ask how many years you have been gold they can let you know instead of wondering until August 1st.


While new program has no points requirement, if you want to use current / old status to qualify for grandfathering, you have to use the current status thresholds to qualify.


----------



## MULTIZ321

Article: Marriott and SPG Announce Details of Their Unified Loyalty Program

https://thepointsguy.com/news/details-unified-marriott-spg-loyalty-program/


Richard


----------



## gaspasser

kds4 said:


> I understand the logic, but I'm not prepared to make that assumption. The MR status level gifted to MVCI owners was negotiated between Marriott Hotels and Marriott Vacation Club. This was a separate agreement between the 2 parties that could also be re-negotiated in light of the overall hotel loyalty program changes/integration. The decision to award MVCI owners any level of MR status has nothing to do with the amount of nights they actually stayed in Marriott properties (unlike the hotel loyalty program levels which are based on just that).
> 
> I think it is possible that if you are MR Platinum because of owning MVCI, you may remain at the same Platinum level and not be upgraded to the new Platinum Premier Elite. Sort of a 'Platinum is still Platinum' approach. If that were to happen, some might call this a devaluation of their ownership because of the difference in the benefits for Platinum versus Platinum Premier but I would disagree. Receiving MR status is a 'perk' (however nice) of being an MVCI owner and has no real relationship to your actual weeks and/or points. It is an 'affinity' benefit that can be modified or terminated (based on the language of the agreement between Marriott Hotels and MVCI). Absent specific language in the agreement, I would say Marriott Hotels is under no obligation to 'upgrade' any MVCI owners above the current negotiated status levels of Gold and Base Platinum.
> 
> If they do, that will be nice though.


It IS a devaluation of your ownership if MVC doesn’t keep you at an equivalent level. Present MR Gold through MVC will really get shafted, while present MR Platinum through MVC will lose the additional 5 night suite upgrades awarded to Platinum Preffered in the new program.


----------



## dioxide45

gaspasser said:


> It IS a devaluation of your ownership if MVC doesn’t keep you at an equivalent level. Present MR Gold through MVC will really get shafted, while present MR Platinum through MVC will lose the additional 5 night suite upgrades awarded to Platinum Preffered in the new program.


Do we even know if the status from MVC ownership gets the Suite Night Awards? Based on the verbiage, they appear to actually require 50/75 nights a year. You may not get that if all you have is MVC stays.


----------



## kds4

gaspasser said:


> It IS a devaluation of your ownership if MVC doesn’t keep you at an equivalent level. Present MR Gold through MVC will really get shafted, while present MR Platinum through MVC will lose the additional 5 night suite upgrades awarded to Platinum Preffered in the new program.



My MVCI timeshare ownership has nothing to do with whether or not I have any hotel rewards status with Marriott. When we became Marriott timeshare owners there was no affinity arrangement that gifted us any status level with Marriott Hotels. When the agreement between MVCI and Marriott Hotels to gift MR status to certain owners came about years later I agree it was a nice enhancement (aka perk). If someone bought into MVCI and made that decision (at least in part) on what hotel status level they were getting with Marriott, I guess I can see them feeling devalued (if this was part of the basis for their ownership decision).

For us, it wasn't. Hotel recognition is nice, but with or without it we've gotten everything out of our timeshare ownership that we bought and paid for. YMMV


----------



## rthib

Anyone seen anything on travel package? I saw notice on miles but nothing on travel package. Worried that it may disappear.


----------



## NiteMaire

rthib said:


> Anyone seen anything on travel package? I saw notice on miles but nothing on travel package. Worried that it may disappear.


They are continuing. Point values may increase. A marriott rep was interviewed by TPG. 25-min video. Rep stated they would continue, but didn't answer question on points remaining the same.

Sent from my sweet Samsung Note 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## kds4

nitemaire said:


> They are continuing. Point values may increase. A marriott rep was interviewed by TPG. 25-min video. Rep stated they would continue, but didn't answer question on points remaining the same.
> 
> Sent from my sweet Samsung Note 8 using Tapatalk



I had some of the same questions, which is why I started a separate discussion about Travel Packages - Now or Later?


----------



## purduealum91

I missed out on Chase's Sapphire Reserve Credit Card (and the 100,000 points bonus). To me, the Chase Sapphire Reserve credit card is the current #1 travel card.  I see Marriott's new Rewards Premier Plus credit card will only off 2x points per $1 spent on travel, food, etc.  Anyone else dismayed this new card does not match Sapphire's earnings rate?

Tom


----------



## VacationForever

kds4 said:


> My MVCI timeshare ownership has nothing to do with whether or not I have any hotel rewards status with Marriott. When we became Marriott timeshare owners there was no affinity arrangement that gifted us any status level with Marriott Hotels. When the agreement between MVCI and Marriott Hotels to gift MR status to certain owners came about years later I agree it was a nice enhancement (aka perk). If someone bought into MVCI and made that decision (at least in part) on what hotel status level they were getting with Marriott, I guess I can see them feeling devalued (if this was part of the basis for their ownership decision).
> 
> For us, it wasn't. Hotel recognition is nice, but with or without it we've gotten everything out of our timeshare ownership that we bought and paid for. YMMV


We bought in Sep 2017 with the enticement of platinum elite status that comes with Presidential level.  That was a main consideration in our purchase to get us to Executive vs. Presidential level.  If it does not move to PP, it is a definite devaluation of what we were sold.


----------



## VacationForever

purduealum91 said:


> I missed out on Chase's Sapphire Reserve Credit Card (and the 100,000 points bonus). To me, the Chase Sapphire Reserve credit card is the current #1 travel card.  I see Marriott's new Rewards Premier Plus credit card will only off 2x points per $1 spent on travel, food, etc.  Anyone else dismayed this new card does not match Sapphire's earnings rate?
> 
> Tom


To come close to $450 CSR, you need to compare it to the new $450 SPG Amex.  Otherwise, you are comparing a Chevy to a Ferrari.


----------



## mav

I agree about the Chase Sapphire card. I love mine. But remember, the free night that comes with the new $95 Marriott Premier Plus card during the week can be a very nice deal.  We mostly use hotels on our travels now, and during the week a night can be almost $250 to $300 depending on where it is. We always make out very well on our "free" night cert., whether it's our Marriott, IHG, or Hyatt. With our IHG free night I have stayed at a many of a jaw dropping Intercontinetal , although starting very soon that will not be the case. I have pulled out my "free" night credit card night, and then boxed it with points. I sure wish the now Kempinski  in Berchtesgaden was still an Intercontinental. Stayed there many times doing that and many others. My all time favorite , however was at the IC in Oman! It was sheer heaven and Middle Eastern hospitality at it's finest . AAHHHH VERY happy memories at that one


----------



## kds4

VacationForever said:


> We bought in Sep 2017 with the enticement of platinum elite status that comes with Presidential level.  That was a main consideration in our purchase to get us to Executive vs. Presidential level.  If it does not move to PP, it is a definite devaluation of what we were sold.



I can understand your position and could feel similarly if it was a factor in my MVCI purchase.


----------



## bazzap

VacationForever said:


> We bought in Sep 2017 with the enticement of platinum elite status that comes with Presidential level.  That was a main consideration in our purchase to get us to Executive vs. Presidential level.  If it does not move to PP, it is a definite devaluation of what we were sold.


One would certainly hope that MVC would not devalue the Owner benefits currently offered.
There was always the caveat though in their January 2017 email to Owners that
“This upgrade will be reviewed on an annual basis.”


----------



## elleny76

l0410z said:


> Not sure what you are referring to so to clarify what I meant...   I get 130K MR for my week and I haven't exchanged it for points since 2003.  It is not worth it.  if there is any value to be found with MRP's anymore, your best shot is with travel packages.  If you think there is no value with travel packages or you believe there is great value outside of travel packages ....  You have got to be kidding!


If I buy any 1 week Marriot TS I can change to 130k Marriott points? thanks


----------



## VacationForever

elleny76 said:


> If I buy any 1 week Marriot TS I can change to 130k Marriott points? thanks


Only for developer purchase, and number of MRP depends on the timeshare location and season.


----------



## elleny76

VacationForever said:


> Unfortunately I would only be turning Lifetime Gold at year end and won't get to move to Lifetime Platinum.


Where Can I find out about if I am gold or platinum? I have SPG CC


----------



## elleny76

VacationForever said:


> Only for developer purchase, and number of MRP depends on the timeshare location and season.


So no  resale_week can be transfer to Marriot points at all?.. tx How About resale marriott TS points ?


----------



## frank808

l0410z said:


> I am at 609 with 2.5M points.  I have 5 weeks already planned out through year end.  I have work trips of 10 days. My son will be spending 5 month in SF starting next week flying home every few weeks.  He has offered to use my rewards number since he has benefited from my status.   I am 100% confident it would work.  This would easily put me at 750.    I refused the offer.  Two reasons... one it will ultimately delay him reaching a status on his own.  The other is as a lifetime gold I would be moving to a lifetime platinum and that is good enough for me.  Room upgrades are nice and I will take them when I can get them  but access to the lounge and breakfast on weekends is the benefit I enjoy the most.  It translates to real savings.  I did not see a way to get lifetime platinum premier status but if i can't get there moving forward every timeshare stay we do,  I will change to me my sons MR number at check in.
> 
> I am  most disappointed by the continued  devaluation of the MR program.  A 40% increase from 25K to 35 K for a cat 5.  I am going to Savannah this summer after Hilton Head.  I am staying in the Historic area at a Cat 7 hotel costing 119 dollars with my work discount... even AAA has a rate of 212.  This is about .006 cents per point at the AAA rate.   imagine come August 1st.


Mrp are devaluing like Hilton honors pesos!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## VacationForever

elleny76 said:


> So no  resale_week can be transfer to Marriot points at all?.. tx How About resale marriott TS points ?


Resale Marriott TS points, after paying junk fees can be converted to MRP at a current ratio of 1 DC points to 40 MRPs.  Only a certain percentage of DC points can be converted depending on your DC Elite status.  But it is far cheaper to just buy MRPs from your Marriott or SPG account than to pay for a timeshare with the intention of converting to hotel points.


----------



## VacationForever

elleny76 said:


> Where Can I find out about if I am gold or platinum? I have SPG CC


Logon to SPG.com and you should see it.


----------



## elleny76

VacationForever said:


> Resale Marriott TS points, after paying junk fees can be converted to MRP at a current ratio of 1 DC points to 40 MRPs.  Only a certain percentage of DC points can be converted depending on your DC Elite status.  But it is far cheaper to just buy MRPs from your Marriott or SPG account than to pay for a timeshare with the intention of converting to hotel points.


Please Help me out here.. I wanted to buy a Marriott and being looking for a while so lets see this time . Just curious about the exchange points if I ever need to convert. So if I buy 1900 points Marriott TS then I have to pay "junk fess"? is this junk fees annually to convert? what is a junk fee appx(?). Then how many MRS do I get with a MCV 1900 points? just curious to finally start learning this program(good and bads) thanks


----------



## TXTortoise

elleny76 said:


> Please Help me out here.. I wanted to buy a Marriott and being looking for a while so lets see this time . Just curious about the exchange points if I ever need to convert. So if I buy 1900 points Marriott TS then I have to pay "junk fess"? is this junk fees annually to convert? what is a junk fee appx(?). Then how many MRS do I get with a MCV 1900 points? just curious to finally start learning this program(good and bads) thanks




Start here:
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/faq-mvc-destinations-points-program.197346/


Then use search for Points discussions, rather than on this thread.


----------



## vistana101

Anyone get an email update on the Marriott side? Vistana just got one.


----------



## VacationForever

Oops.


----------



## l0410z

elleny76 said:


> If I buy any 1 week Marriot TS I can change to 130k Marriott points? thanks



When I made your quoted comment I was referring to a summer Monarch week that provided 130K MRP every year.  I purchased resale from Marriott a long time ago.  The exchange offer no value for the longest of time.  It has only gotten worse with the latest announcement.


----------



## Steve Fatula

purduealum91 said:


> I missed out on Chase's Sapphire Reserve Credit Card (and the 100,000 points bonus). To me, the Chase Sapphire Reserve credit card is the current #1 travel card.  I see Marriott's new Rewards Premier Plus credit card will only off 2x points per $1 spent on travel, food, etc.  Anyone else dismayed this new card does not match Sapphire's earnings rate?
> 
> Tom



Chase points do not equal Marriott points. You can't merely compare 3x Chase points vs 2x Marriott points, it's like saying 3 yen is better than 2 dollars. You need a value comparison. You can however get an estimated value to assign to each point, the points guy is good at this. https://thepointsguy.com/guide/monthly-valuations/

That being said, the result is the same anyway as Chase points are worth more. We'll see though how the new MR value out, eventually. The highest value current offer appears to be the Ink business preferred which still gives 80,000 Chase points, worth over $1,600.


----------



## dioxide45

vistana101 said:


> Anyone get an email update on the Marriott side? Vistana just got one.


It doesn't seem to bode well if MVC goes the same way. Those that had Gold or Plat through ownership get Gold or Plat post 8/1. If so, more reason to shoot for lifetime status.

https://www.vistana.com/news-faq

https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/spg-marriott-unification.272779/page-4#post-2129347


----------



## VacationForever

dioxide45 said:


> It doesn't seem to bode well if MVC goes the same way. Those that had Gold or Plat through ownership get Gold or Plat post 8/1. If so, more reason to shoot for lifetime status.
> 
> https://www.vistana.com/news-faq
> 
> https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/spg-marriott-unification.272779/page-4#post-2129347


Yep.  That is why we are laser focused on getting to Marriott lifetime gold by year end.


----------



## dioxide45

VacationForever said:


> Yep.  That is why we are laser focused on getting to Marriott lifetime gold by year end.


It is possible that those that have Gold or Plat from ownership this year may get mapped in to Plat and Plat Premier depending on how they do that mapping. Though it may be a false upgrade and will go away in February 2019 when MVC sends over the new lists of those that qualify and for what.


----------



## VacationForever

dioxide45 said:


> It is possible that those that have Gold or Plat from ownership this year may get mapped in to Plat and Plat Premier depending on how they do that mapping. Though it may be a false upgrade and will go away in February 2019 when MVC sends over the new lists of those that qualify and for what.


... Sorry, what is happening in Feb?


----------



## dioxide45

VacationForever said:


> ... Sorry, what is happening in Feb?


Feb is when your status actually renews every year.


----------



## VacationForever

dioxide45 said:


> Feb is when your status actually renews every year.


Ah........... Thanks!


----------



## sb2313

dioxide45 said:


> It doesn't seem to bode well if MVC goes the same way. Those that had Gold or Plat through ownership get Gold or Plat post 8/1. If so, more reason to shoot for lifetime status.
> 
> https://www.vistana.com/news-faq
> 
> https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/spg-marriott-unification.272779/page-4#post-2129347


But, good news is 5 Star is getting platinum elite with 5 suite nights per year without the 50 actual nights. For chairman’s club, I’d be happy with that over platinum preferred without the suite nights as many have assumed it would be.


----------



## VacationForever

sb2313 said:


> But, good news is 5 Star is getting platinum elite with 5 suite nights per year without the 50 actual nights. For chairman’s club, I’d be happy with that over platinum preferred without the suite nights as many have assumed it would be.


I got to admit that I am disappointed that MCVI has not yet sent out information regarding how ownership fits into the new Marriott 3-in-1 program.  Vistana has beaten them to it.


----------



## SMB1

VacationForever said:


> I got to admit that I am disappointed that MCVI has not yet sent out information regarding how ownership fits into the new Marriott 3-in-1 program.  Vistana has beaten them to it.



Agreed


----------



## Xpat

dioxide45 said:


> It doesn't seem to bode well if MVC goes the same way. Those that had Gold or Plat through ownership get Gold or Plat post 8/1. If so, more reason to shoot for lifetime status.
> 
> https://www.vistana.com/news-faq
> 
> https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/spg-marriott-unification.272779/page-4#post-2129347



Isn't that's logical as far as Vistana is concerned? If a Vistana elite had SPG Platinum status, they should be matched to the new MRW Platinum, same as SPG Platinum members who earned their status the regular way.


----------



## Xpat

VacationForever said:


> I got to admit that I am disappointed that MCVI has not yet sent out information regarding how ownership fits into the new Marriott 3-in-1 program.  Vistana has beaten them to it.



As we've seen after Hurricane Irma, speed in communicating with owners is not one of MVCI's strengths!


----------



## Xpat

sb2313 said:


> But, good news is 5 Star is getting platinum elite with 5 suite nights per year without the 50 actual nights. For chairman’s club, I’d be happy with that over platinum preferred without the suite nights as many have assumed it would be.



I'm skeptical that anyone will get the 5 suite night awards without actual nights spent. I hope award stays and MVCI timeshare stays will continue to count for night credit purposes.  I don't think Vistana timeshare stays earn SPG night credits (same with HGVC/Hilton Honors and Wyndham/Wyndham Rewards) - this is an area where MVCI is better than the competition.


----------



## dioxide45

Xpat said:


> Isn't that's logical as far as Vistana is concerned? If a Vistana elite had SPG Platinum status, they should be matched to the new MRW Platinum, same as SPG Platinum members who earned their status the regular way.


It does make sense I guess as the new levels are more in line with the ones from SPG vs those from the current MR program.


----------



## WBP

dioxide45 said:


> It does make sense I guess as the new levels are more in line with the ones from SPG vs those from the current MR program.



The gentleman who I've heard credited with Marriott's new brand loyalty program is a career Starwood guy, who I've heard was an architect of the Starwood Preferred Guest Program. I don't know him, but everything that I've heard about him is very positive, and my personal experience with the Starwood Preferred Guest Program is very positive.

https://www.linkedin.com/in/david-flueck-107a249/

Here he is (in my opinion, this 45 minute clip is worth watching/listening to (it starts out slow (with images, and then an empty stage))):





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2095479260466710


----------



## BocaBoy

WJS said:


> The gentleman who I've heard credited with Marriott's new brand loyalty program is a career Starwood guy, who I've heard was an architect of the Starwood Preferred Guest Program. I don't know him, but everything that I've heard about him is very positive, and my personal experience with the Starwood Preferred Guest Program is very positive.
> 
> https://www.linkedin.com/in/david-flueck-107a249/
> 
> Here he is (in my opinion, this 45 minute clip is worth watching/listening to (it starts out slow (with images, and then an empty stage))):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2095479260466710


Very little detail in this video....more of a "we did a great job" piece.  But I guess there is a place for that too.


----------



## Colt Seavers

VacationForever said:


> I got to admit that I am disappointed that MCVI has not yet sent out information regarding how ownership fits into the new Marriott 3-in-1 program.  Vistana has beaten them to it.



I'm sure they are busy working around the clock to protect our rights and benefits. 

It is apparent to me from the materials released so far that the Marriott tiers are really just being renamed, which is a better look than renaming the SPG tiers to a "lower" name.  I am sure there are lawyers out there who could make a case for breach of contract or some such claim, but even apart from that reducing the linked tiers from MVC would alienate a large group of their most loyal customers and be unbelievably foolish.


----------



## Pocky87

Am with MVC AP. Called the customer service to clarify and they mentioned come august. Select and Executive member Gold Elite will follow the combined programme match to become the Platinum. Presidential and Chairman will follow the combined programme match to become Platinum Premier status.

Somehow I feel that the vistana programme elite status match follows similarly to what the combined programme site mentioned. Similarly,MVC’s member will have their status matched accordingly...


----------



## mbaron

After the merger, MR Gold Elite members become Platinum Elite members, retaining lounge access, upgrades, etc. I would think MVC owners who are  Gold Elite due to their DC points level would be converted to Platinum Elite as well.


----------



## dioxide45

mbaron said:


> After the merger, MR Gold Elite members become Platinum Elite members, retaining lounge access, upgrades, etc. I would think MVC owners who are  Gold Elite due to their DC points level would be converted to Platinum Elite as well.


This is what we all hope, but without any official communication from MVC we are all left to just speculate.


----------



## quikitikit

VacationForever said:


> For non-Marriott owners, one can convert Marriott Reward Points to a 7-night travel package constituting 7 nights hotel stay and varying amount of miles.  The number of miles is dependent on which category of hotel and airline you pick.
> 
> See link here: http://www.marriott.com/rewards/usepoints/morepack.mi
> 
> For Marriott owners, can you do so for 5-night travel package, constituting 5 nights hotel stay plus miles.  This one you have to log on to MVC to see.
> 
> https://owners.marriottvacationclub.com/timeshare/mvco/marriottRewardsOwnerSpecials




I own Newport Coast EOYE (enrolled) and have never traded for Marriott Reward Points (2 bedroom no lock off) plus own trust points.  I have traded Marriott Reward points for free nights, 4 to 5 free nights.  How do owners versus non owners differ per your links?  How does airline points groups work with Marriott (Groups 1, 2, and 3)?  Do I have to collect airline points and Use Marriott Reward points for travel and hotels?  Or do I use Marriott points for groups 1 to 3 (top part of link) as well as points in lower part category 1 through 9?


----------



## Ewiike

I wish Marriott adopt Sheraton's easy to use point system with timeshare booking.


----------



## SMB1

Ewiike said:


> I wish Marriott adopt Sheraton's easy to use point system with timeshare booking.



How does that work?


----------



## Sandy VDH

I didn't have enough to quality for Lifetimes on either of the older calculation methods.  Marriott plenty enough nights but not enough points.  Starwood not enough nights. 

However combined I will be Lifetime Gold.  I will need 2 more years of Platinum qualification and 75 nights to become Lifetime Platinum.


----------



## VacationForever

quikitikit said:


> I own Newport Coast EOYE (enrolled) and have never traded for Marriott Reward Points (2 bedroom no lock off) plus own trust points.  I have traded Marriott Reward points for free nights, 4 to 5 free nights.  How do owners versus non owners differ per your links?  How does airline points groups work with Marriott (Groups 1, 2, and 3)?  Do I have to collect airline points and Use Marriott Reward points for travel and hotels?  Or do I use Marriott points for groups 1 to 3 (top part of link) as well as points in lower part category 1 through 9?


Non-owner, one can redeem MRP for 7 nights hotel stay plus airline miles.  Marriott owner has the option to redeem for 5 nights and airline miles.  Did you click on the 2 links?  

The groupings simply apply to different airline miles programs.


----------



## VacationForever

Ewiike said:


> I wish Marriott adopt Sheraton's easy to use point system with timeshare booking.


Marriott does have an easy to use points system. It is called Destinations Club points program.


----------



## BocaBoy

dioxide45 said:


> This is what we all hope, but without any official communication from MVC we are all left to just speculate.


True, but I am pretty confident about it.


----------



## Ewiike

VacationForever said:


> Marriott does have an easy to use points system. It is called Destinations Club points program.


Nah , Sheraton's is much easier IMHO I would love to sell one of our weeks and I can't decide Marriott or Sheraton. We love Marriott better but find Sheraton easier to use...


----------



## VacationForever

Ewiike said:


> Nah , Sheraton's is much easier IMHO I would love to sell one of our weeks and I can't decide Marriott or Sheraton. We love Marriott better but find Sheraton easier to use...


Is any of your Marriott weeks enrolled?  If not, you are comparing oranges with apples.


----------



## Ewiike

SMB1 said:


> How does that work?


You have certain amounts of points( Starpoints or something like that they call it , always changing), and you use them whenever and wherever you want to.
For example , I need two one bedroom or 3 bedroom lockoff in Orlando in October , but because they have no available villa in our season at Harbour Lake , we probably will lose this year usage , because I was late with reservation. Probably they have av unit at another Marriott resort in Orlando , but we can't use it , only through II , and for a fee.
On the other side , I will try to book our week( actually just 4 days) at Vistana Villages , if there is no available unit , then just go to Vistana Resort. No fee , no II involved....


----------



## Ewiike

VacationForever said:


> Is any of your Marriott weeks enrolled?  If not, you are comparing oranges with apples.


No , and I will not enroll and pay $195 more , for nothing.


----------



## Fasttr

Ewiike said:


> I wish Marriott adopt Sheraton's easy to use point system with timeshare booking.





Ewiike said:


> You have certain amounts of points( Starpoints or something like that they call it , always changing), and you use them whenever and wherever you want to.
> 
> On the other side , I will try to book our week( actually just 4 days) at Vistana Villages , if there is no available unit , then just go to Vistana Resort. No fee , no II involved....





Ewiike said:


> No , and I will not enroll and pay $195 more , for nothing.


Yet what you tout as easy with Sheraton would be as easy with MVC if you enrolled your enrollable week(s).


----------



## sb2313

Vsn has a fee as well, equal to about $190 if you own 2 weeks, so not really a difference there if you compare apples to apples.


----------



## icydog

elleny76 said:


> So no  resale_week can be transfer to Marriot points at all?.. tx How About resale marriott TS points ?


Absolutely.  If you buy a Marriott via Resale directly from Marriott you’ll get the same points as the original contract received when they were originally sold by MCVI.

For instance, I bought an Original Platinum Manor Club from Marriott Resales. Every single year I can turn that week in for 110,000 MRP. I bought it specifically to trade for MRP every year 

Every resort and season has their own set of rules. The same Platinum week at Manor Club Sequel only allows a deposit into MRP every other year.


----------



## BocaBoy

Ewiike said:


> You have certain amounts of points( Starpoints or something like that they call it , always changing), and you use them whenever and wherever you want to.
> For example , I need two one bedroom or 3 bedroom lockoff in Orlando in October , but because they have no available villa in our season at Harbour Lake , we probably will lose this year usage , because I was late with reservation. Probably they have av unit at another Marriott resort in Orlando , but we can't use it , only through II , and for a fee.
> On the other side , I will try to book our week( actually just 4 days) at Vistana Villages , if there is no available unit , then just go to Vistana Resort. No fee , no II involved....


Sounds just like the Marriott points system.  If enrolled in it, you do NOT have to use II for anything except to trade outside of the Marriott system.


----------



## dioxide45

I own both Marriott and Vistana. I don't really use Marriott's point system but do use StarOptions with Vistana. I must say that I do find Vistana's system much easier to use and decipher. With Vistana there is no convoluted points chart with a thousands of variations of how many points it takes to make a reservation. I do like Marriott's cheaper Thursday and Sunday points reservations where with Vistana those are more expensive than Mon through Wed. There is also no skim with Vistana. You can make reservations across many different resorts and your amount of StarOptions fit another unit at another resort exactly. No leftover StarOptions to figure out what to do with.

Vistana also has a much cheaper entry cost than Marriott's DC program, and for me that is the easiest part of all


----------



## icydog

Xpat said:


> I'm skeptical that anyone will get the 5 suite night awards without actual nights spent. I hope award stays and MVCI timeshare stays will continue to count for night credit purposes.  I don't think Vistana timeshare stays earn SPG night credits (same with HGVC/Hilton Honors and Wyndham/Wyndham Rewards) - this is an area where MVCI is better than the competition.



That’s one of the best reasons to own Marriott vs any other timeshare.  I hope that continues in the future


----------



## icydog

BocaBoy said:


> Sounds just like the Marriott points system.  If enrolled in it, you do NOT have to use II for anything except to trade outside of the Marriott system.



That’s if you don’t own an underlying weekly deed. If you have enrolled weeks in MVCI you can still exchange in II for other Marriotts.


----------



## Ewiike

sb2313 said:


> Vsn has a fee as well, equal to about $190 if you own 2 weeks, so not really a difference there if you compare apples to apples.


I never paid a dime. We were at Harbourside Atlantis three time , Myrtle Beach , and numerous time in Orlando , never , ever had to pay anything....


----------



## sb2313

Ewiike said:


> I never paid a dime. We were at Harbourside Atlantis three time , Myrtle Beach , and numerous time in Orlando , never , ever had to pay anything....


Nothing  extra when booking w staroptions, but there is a vsn fee that’s charged as part of your annual fees, same as with marriot if you're enrolled. I own in both systems, so I’m not remotely trying to trash Vistana as I love that system too.


----------



## dioxide45

Ewiike said:


> I never paid a dime. We were at Harbourside Atlantis three time , Myrtle Beach , and numerous time in Orlando , never , ever had to pay anything....


If you own a mandatory or direct week, you pay an annual VSN fee. For us this year it was $145 for our first ownership and $50 for the second. You pay it with your maintenance fees.


----------



## Ewiike

dioxide45 said:


> If you own a mandatory or direct week, you pay an annual VSN fee. For us this year it was $145 for our first ownership and $50 for the second. You pay it with your maintenance fees.


You are right. There is a $145 VSN fee..


----------



## Ewiike

dioxide45 said:


> If you own a mandatory or direct week, you pay an annual VSN fee. For us this year it was $145 for our first ownership and $50 for the second. You pay it with your maintenance fees.


True.


----------



## Pocky87

dioxide45 said:


> This is what we all hope, but without any official communication from MVC we are all left to just speculate.



Learnt that the sales representatives are still selling Select Level with Current MR Gold Elite status. The VC AP customer rep who spoke to me also mentioned that the transition will not affect the benefits provided to current Select and Executive level member such as Lounge Access and Free Breakfast come August Transition since the status VC gave was based on MR and it will follow the MR status transition. I thought the explanation seem quite legit.


----------



## BocaBoy

icydog said:


> That’s if you don’t own an underlying weekly deed. If you have enrolled weeks in MVCI you can still exchange in II for other Marriotts.


I said you do not HAVE to use II to trade to other Marriotts, not that you can't.  I own enrolled legacy weeks only and I never use II any more except for occasional Getaways.  We travel mostly in off season and shoulder season and I can almost always get way better value by using my DC points.


----------



## bazzap

Ewiike said:


> No , and I will not enroll and pay $195 more , for nothing.


It is all about how you use your ownership.
Many (most) of us here book as soon as inventory is released and almost always get exactly what we want with MVC.
Similarly, many who have enrolled benefit from the greater flexibility in options with DC points for those times we don’t want to use our home weeks and certainly for us we save our DC Club dues several times over by no longer having to pay Interval membership, lock off fees, exchange fees....


----------



## quikitikit

VacationForever said:


> Non-owner, one can redeem MRP for 7 nights hotel stay plus airline miles.  Marriott owner has the option to redeem for 5 nights and airline miles.  Did you click on the 2 links?
> 
> The groupings simply apply to different airline miles programs.



Hmmm.  I never knew about partner airlines.  Evidently have to earn airlines miles too of which I don’t have those amounts required.  So thus only use MR points to trade for 4 to 5 nights only.  I was wondering how someone had lots of United points and transferred them to MR points to reach lifetime points.


----------



## BocaBoy

quikitikit said:


> Hmmm.  I never knew about partner airlines.  Evidently have to earn airlines miles too of which I don’t have those amounts required.  So thus only use MR points to trade for 4 to 5 nights only.  I was wondering how someone had lots of United points and transferred them to MR points to reach lifetime points.


I think your discussion may involve a misunderstanding of Travel packages (forgive me if I am wrong).  In such a package, you use a certain number of MR points and get both a 5-night or 7-night hotel certificate AND a large number of airline miles, which do not have to be used at the same time.  This is the way some people accumulate a large number of airline miles.


----------



## bazzap

BocaBoy said:


> I think your discussion may involve a misunderstanding of Travel packages (forgive me if I am wrong).  In such a package, you use a certain number of MR points and get both a 5-night or 7-night hotel certificate AND a large number of airline miles, which do not have to be used at the same time.  This is the way some people accumulate a large number of airline miles.


Absolutely right, we now tend to use the OneWorld airline alliance, but our first use of a Travel Package included getting a large number of United miles which we used with Star Alliance airline partner Thai Airways.
We have never even ever flown with United or had airline miles with them or any other Star Alliance airline partner before.


----------



## Goaltender

Pocky87 said:


> Learnt that the sales representatives are still selling Select Level with Current MR Gold Elite status. The VC AP customer rep who spoke to me also mentioned that the transition will not affect the benefits provided to current Select and Executive level member such as Lounge Access and Free Breakfast come August Transition since the status VC gave was based on MR and it will follow the MR status transition. I thought the explanation seem quite legit.


Would like to know how they plan to do this since MVCI gives you Gold Elite @ Select level but the new Gold Elite coming in August says no lounge access and no breakfast and I don't think they plan to bump us all up a level.  Wondering if this was just part of the sales pitch?


----------



## BocaBoy

Goaltender said:


> Would like to know how they plan to do this since MVCI gives you Gold Elite @ Select level but the new Gold Elite coming in August says no lounge access and no breakfast and I don't think they plan to bump us all up a level.  Wondering if this was just part of the sales pitch?


I would be extremely surprised if all current Gold level MR elites were not "bumped up" to Platinum in August.  That would be consistent with everything else they are doing in the new program and I see few if any "gotchas" in the new program.  Going from Gold to Platinum would not be a "bump up" for current Marriott Golds except in name.


----------



## Pocky87

Goaltender said:


> Would like to know how they plan to do this since MVCI gives you Gold Elite @ Select level but the new Gold Elite coming in August says no lounge access and no breakfast and I don't think they plan to bump us all up a level.  Wondering if this was just part of the sales pitch?



MR Gold Elite will eventually become Platinum come august. I don’t see this as a bump up. If you look at Vistana status match,it’s simply following spg elite status as well.


----------



## marijalas

l0410z said:


> Not sure what you are referring to so to clarify what I meant...   I get 130K MR for my week and I haven't exchanged it for points since 2003.  It is not worth it.  if there is any value to be found with MRP's anymore, your best shot is with travel packages.  If you think there is no value with travel packages or you believe there is great value outside of travel packages ....  You have got to be kidding!



Can you tell me what  you mean by travel packages? Is that a package with airfare or tours?  I can never figure out how to use the hotel aspect with Starwood.


----------



## Goaltender

marijalas said:


> Can you tell me what  you mean by travel packages? Is that a package with airfare or tours?  I can never figure out how to use the hotel aspect with Starwood.


Here is a link I saved from 2016 on FrequentMiler that gives a good overview:
https://frequentmiler.boardingarea....-marriott-travel-packages-5-night-vs-7-night/


----------



## bazzap

These are the 7 night Travel Packages, available to all MR members
http://www.marriott.com/rewards/usepoints/morepack.mi
There are also 5 night Travel Packages available to MVC owners.


----------



## l0410z

I am Lifetime gold that could have made lifetime platinum by year end 2019.  I  will become platinum elite in the new program that in many ways is very similar to the platinum elite of the old program so this seems fair to me.    I am curious.    If one is a lifetime platinum today it goes to lifetime platinum premier in 19. What I can't seem to find is the path from lifetime platinum to lifetime platinum premier after  2019.  Are the only lifetime platinum premier members the ones grandfathered in?


----------



## bazzap

l0410z said:


> I am Lifetime gold that could have made lifetime platinum by year end 2019.  I  will become platinum elite in the new program that in many ways is very similar to the platinum elite of the old program so this seems fair to me.    I am curious.    If one is a lifetime platinum today it goes to lifetime platinum premier in 19. What I can't seem to find is the path from lifetime platinum to lifetime platinum premier after  2019.  Are the only lifetime platinum premier members the ones grandfathered in?


It would seem so that this is the only qualifying route available.


----------



## gaspasser

l0410z said:


> I am Lifetime gold that could have made lifetime platinum by year end 2019.  I  will become platinum elite in the new program that in many ways is very similar to the platinum elite of the old program so this seems fair to me.    I am curious.    If one is a lifetime platinum today it goes to lifetime platinum premier in 19. What I can't seem to find is the path from lifetime platinum to lifetime platinum premier after  2019.  Are the only lifetime platinum premier members the ones grandfathered in?


Correct. As of now, that is the only way to qualify for lifetime PP.


----------



## Pocky87

Still no news from MVC on how the merger will impact select level and above... Just hope they will make everyone at least a plat and for presidential level and above to have Plat Premier!


----------



## dioxide45

Pocky87 said:


> Still no news from MVC on how the merger will impact select level and above... Just hope they will make everyone at least a plat and for presidential level and above to have Plat Premier!


We now know why they haven't said anything. They were too busy negotiating the deal to merge with ILG...


----------



## Wei339

One of the benefits that I have always enjoyed with the Marriott Rewards Program was the ability to book using points at any time even in high demand periods.   In other words, I just booked at my own convenience.  On several occasions, I have paid for the reservation when the rate was low rather than use points.  With the changes to the points, there will be 3 criteria for points use: low demand, regular and high demand.  I guess that my travel will need to adjusted to match their new criteria.


----------



## NiteMaire

The Points Guy posted an article reference additional ways to achieve LPP.  In short SPG and MR members who have 750+ nights and have been Platinum for 10 years will also achieve LPP.  You do not need need 2 million points.

The title mentions only SPG, but it applies to MR members as well. 

Details at https://thepointsguy.com/news/spg-lifetime-platinum-can-earn-lifetime-platinum-premier/

From the link:
Full details on this change are available on the program’s FAQ page, but there are two key subgroups of travelers who stand to benefit from this update:


*Current SPG Lifetime Platinum members*: One of the most vocal groups since the new program’s announcement was long-time SPG Platinum members. They felt like second-class citizens by being matched solely to Lifetime Platinum, while current Marriott Lifetime Platinums would enjoy Lifetime Platinum Premier Elite. With this announcement, a current SPG Lifetime Platinum member with 750 or more nights will now be Lifetime Platinum Premier Elite.
*Marriott members with 750+ lifetime nights but less than 2 million points*: The other big group to benefit is those Marriott members who were close to Lifetime Platinum in the Marriott Rewards program. Under the current criteria, you qualify for Marriott Lifetime Platinum with 750 nights and 2 million points. With this change, the program is essentially softening that by replacing one of the criteria: instead of 2 million points, you need 10 or more years of Platinum status. If you’ve been Platinum for years and have completed 750 nights but wouldn’t have reached the 2 million point threshold, you’re now eligible for Lifetime Platinum Premier Elite.
It’s important to note that this new qualification method is still based on *activity with a single program*, though it is available through the end of 2018. As a result, if you’re closing in on one or both of these criteria (750 nights and 10 years of Platinum status) in either Marriott or SPG, it behooves you to go out of your way to reach them by the end of the year and lock up Lifetime Platinum Premier status before the door slams shut.


----------



## VacationForever

Thanks for the post.  But it muddles the current / legacy Marriott Rewards criteria.  In the initial FAQ release, it said that if member achieves 750 nights and 2 Million points by end of 2018, member will get lifetime Platinum Premier status.  However this FAQ now indicates that the criteria for achieving Lifetime Platinum Premier status in 2018 is through 750 nights and 10 years of Platinum.  So if member achieves 750 nights and 2 Million points by end of 2018 but does not have 10 years of Platinum, does the member not receive Lifetime PP?


----------



## NiteMaire

VacationForever said:


> Thanks for the post.  But it muddles the current / legacy Marriott Rewards criteria.  In the initial FAQ release, it said that if member achieves 750 nights and 2 Million points by end of 2018, member will get lifetime Platinum Premier status.  However this FAQ now indicates that the criteria for achieving Lifetime Platinum Premier status in 2018 is through 750 nights and 10 years of Platinum.  So if member achieves 750 nights and 2 Million points by end of 2018 but does not have 10 years of Platinum, does the member not receive Lifetime PP?



I remember reading that those who were LP before August would be grandfathered. Speaking of muddled: while I read you had until the end of the year to achieve LP under the current rules, I don't recall seeing the "grandfathering" extended to the end of the year...I'm open to being wrong. Based on the uncertainty, I upped my ability to get points so I could be LP before Aug (I'm at 772 nights and 1,980,050 points at the moment). I'll hit 2,000,000 points next month so I anticipate being grandfathered into LPP when August (or the new year) arrives.

Hopefully someone else has more/better info on the end of year specifics.


----------



## Xpat

VacationForever said:


> Thanks for the post.  But it muddles the current / legacy Marriott Rewards criteria.  In the initial FAQ release, it said that if member achieves 750 nights and 2 Million points by end of 2018, member will get lifetime Platinum Premier status.  However this FAQ now indicates that the criteria for achieving Lifetime Platinum Premier status in 2018 is through 750 nights and 10 years of Platinum.  So if member achieves 750 nights and 2 Million points by end of 2018 but does not have 10 years of Platinum, does the member not receive Lifetime PP?



My understanding of the new FAQ is that the two options exist in parallel, so no changes to the legacy criteria:
Option 1 - Under legacy requirement: 750 nights and 2m points in MRW by end of 2018. The FAQ states "If Lifetime status is achieved by legacy requirements, between August and December 31, 2018 you will receive notice of your updated Lifetime Elite status in January 2019."
Option 2 - Under new program requirement: 750 nights and 10 years Platinum status (in MRW and/or SPG) by end of 2018. The FAQ states "Members can earn Lifetime Platinum Premier Elite in 2018 if they achieve 750 Lifetime nights and 10 years at Platinum Elite status. This requirement is only for 2018 and will not be continued in future years. Members will receive notice of this Lifetime achievement in January 2019."


----------



## VacationForever

This is the verbiage about grandfathering of lifetime status.
*WHAT IS HAPPENING TO LIFETIME STATUS?*
In August, we’ll have three Lifetime Elite tiers, each with its own nights and Elite tenure thresholds. Once you achieve a Lifetime Elite tier, you’ll never go below it, and your points will never expire.  If you have previously achieved Lifetime Elite status in Rewards or SPG, we will honor that Lifetime Elite status in the new program (see below). In addition, when you combine Rewards and SPG accounts we will combine your lifetime activity across both toward Lifetime Elite status in the new combined program.  Members will have until year-end 2018 to complete stays in order to achieve the Lifetime Elite status thresholds to be grandfathered in at the previous thresholds for Rewards or SPG.

Existing Lifetime Elite members will receive the following status in August:

SPG:


Lifetime Gold members receive Lifetime Gold Elite status
Lifetime Platinum members receive Lifetime Platinum Elite status.
MARRIOTT REWARDS/THE RITZ-CARLTON REWARDS:


Lifetime Silver Elite members receive Lifetime Silver Elite status.
Lifetime Gold Elite members receive Lifetime Platinum Elite status.
Lifetime Platinum Elite members are grandfathered into Lifetime Platinum Premier Elite status.


----------



## VacationForever

Xpat said:


> My understanding of the new FAQ is that the two options exist in parallel, so no changes to the legacy criteria:
> Option 1 - Under legacy requirement: 750 nights and 2m points in MRW by end of 2018. The FAQ states "If Lifetime status is achieved by legacy requirements, between August and December 31, 2018 you will receive notice of your updated Lifetime Elite status in January 2019."
> Option 2 - Under new program requirement: 750 nights and 10 years Platinum status (in MRW and/or SPG) by end of 2018. The FAQ states "Members can earn Lifetime Platinum Premier Elite in 2018 if they achieve 750 Lifetime nights and 10 years at Platinum Elite status. This requirement is only for 2018 and will not be continued in future years. Members will receive notice of this Lifetime achievement in January 2019."


I am hoping that they don't conveniently forget that there are 2 paths to grandfathering lifetime statuses.


----------



## SMB1

So this post prompted me to login to Marriott Rewards and check my lifetime status and how far I am from lifetime platinum.  I'm not sure why.  I know I'm not close, but it did.  Anyway I reached MR lifetime gold a few months ago.  I have nearly the points for LP but only a little over 500 nights.  

Anyway since reaching LG, when I go to account overview and click on "nights" It took me to a small box which looked like this. 




Tonight for the longest time it kept coming up like this... no lifetime status.




Now when I read many of these threads and the gloom and doom predictions, I am one of those who has been happy or at least satisfied with most of the changes throughout my ownership, and am cautiously optimistic that Marriott will continue to treat its customers well.  Then, of course, when there are changes occurring with the programs and now I can't find the screen that shows my lifetime status, I get paranoid that the information will get lost and somehow I will not be given the lifetime platinum status.  

I finally figured out that when searching from my account information from the top right of the page where I login, then click overview it gives me the second image that doesn't say a lifetime status, but if I search from the menu icon in the top left of the page and click Marriott Rewards then click overview it brings me to the first smaller image that says lifetime gold.  I'm guessing that the menu link brings me to an older version of the overview and the link under my account info brings me to a newer version.  Still makes me a little nervous.  I hope the newer link gets updated to include the correct status.


----------



## pacman777

Thanks for sharing this great news! I'm at 783 nights with SPG and completed my 9th year as platinum status in 2017. So all I got to do is hit platinum status by end of this year and I'll get top tier lifetime status!? This Marriott hotel acquisition is actually not as bad as I originally thought. Hopefully the timeshare side of ILG merger is good for all of us as well.


----------



## NiteMaire

SMB1 said:


> So this post prompted me to login to Marriott Rewards and check my lifetime status and how far I am from lifetime platinum.  I'm not sure why.  I know I'm not close, but it did.  Anyway I reached MR lifetime gold a few months ago.  I have nearly the points for LP but only a little over 500 nights.
> 
> Anyway since reaching LG, when I go to account overview and click on "nights" It took me to a small box which looked like this.
> View attachment 6444



It intrigues me that I've seen the nights/points ratio on both sides of the spectrum. Some have well over 1000 nights and are not close to 2M points while others have more than 2M points but are not close to 750 nights.  
In Aug 2016 I had 628 nights, but only 1,054,971 points.  Shortly thereafter, I put a full court press on points. It took more than 10 years for my first million; it'll be about 2 years for my 2nd.


----------



## NiteMaire

pacman777 said:


> Thanks for sharing this great news! I'm at 783 nights with SPG and completed my 9th year as platinum status in 2017. So all I got to do is hit platinum status by end of this year and I'll get top tier lifetime status!?



That's how I read it. Are you going to be able to get Platinum (and therefore LPP) this year?


----------



## VacationForever

I have 2 million points and half a million plus of that came from Marriott timeshare conversion.  Unfornately I only have 462 nights now, but have a plan in place to get to 505 nights.  5 nights will come towards the end of the year, so we want an additional 5 to be safe.  If we did nothing different, we would have reached 500 but we are now trying to put more spending on the Marriott Visa to get us a few additional nights.  I just hate using that card because it is not an efficient point generator.  Worst case we will do a mattress run.  The gap to 750 is too wide to bridge so we won't even try.


----------



## pacman777

I'm pretty sure I'll get it via work travel. In the off chance I don't then I'll just pay or use points to book enough stays to hit Platinum... easy! I'm glad Marriott is giving us until the end of 2018. Only if United would have made it this easy to hit their top tier lifetime Global Services level...


----------



## frank808

nitemaire said:


> It intrigues me that I've seen the nights/points ratio on both sides of the spectrum. Some have well over 1000 nights and are not close to 2M points while others have more than 2M points but are not close to 750 nights.
> In Aug 2016 I had 628 nights, but only 1,054,971 points.  Shortly thereafter, I put a full court press on points. It took more than 10 years for my first million; it'll be about 2 years for my 2nd.


I have no where enough points.  But enough nights.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bazzap

VacationForever said:


> I am hoping that they don't conveniently forget that there are 2 paths to grandfathering lifetime statuses.


Marriott have documented multiple times over the last month that the original path of being Lifetime Platinum would ensure grandfathering in to Lifetime Platinum Premier.
So I can’t believe they would backtrack on that now to demand 10 year Platinum Lifetime status as well for those who would otherwise have qualified.
There was also an interesting on line chat reply to a Marriott Rewards Insider on 18th April 2018, confirming that the cut off date for qualification is end December 2018 not August 2018. 
“I apologize that took so long. I have confirmed with a supervisor that you have the rest of 2018 to meet the original Lifetime Platinum requirements to be grandfathered into the Lifetime Platinum Premier status.”


----------



## dvc_john

I guess I don't know exactly where I stand.
I'm LT (old) silver with 1234 nights and 10K points short of (old) gold. I'll have 1.6 million points by year end, so I would make (old) LT gold, or (new) LT platinum.
But I may (actually probably) have 10 years (old) platinum (especially if you count 2018). But I'm not 100% sure of # years of (old) Platinum. There is no way I could get 400K points by year end, but it would be interesting if I could be grandfathered in to (new) LT Platinum Premier based on years.


----------



## glarscast

Hello TUGgers -

I have Select Owner status with Marriott Vacation Club, which gives me Gold Status membership in Marriott Rewards.  Will my new status with the new MR/SPG system in August be Gold or Platinum?  I'm not sure.


----------



## kds4

No one knows for sure. We'll have to wait for communication from MVCI. It will be based on whatever MVCI and Marriott Hotels agree on. You may see a change in your MR account before we actually get any clarifying info from MVCI. If the deadline passes with no changes in your MR account either your level is not going to change from where it has been or MVCI and Marriott Hotels are still negotiating.


----------



## Pamplemousse

I apologize that this is slightly off topic and although I have read quite a bit of what’s written hear it’s possible this question is already answered...

What MR rewards level will MVC owners have in the new program?

Even just a point in the right direction to search this is appreciated.


----------



## JIMinNC

Pamplemousse said:


> I apologize that this is slightly off topic and although I have read quite a bit of what’s written hear it’s possible this question is already answered...
> 
> What MR rewards level will MVC owners have in the new program?
> 
> Even just a point in the right direction to search this is appreciated.



MVC has not announced that yet.


----------



## kds4

JIMinNC said:


> MVC has not announced that yet.



If there will be any 'leveling up' in MR status as an MVC owner, you may see the change in your account before there is any official word from MVCI. I would wait and see.


----------



## Pamplemousse

Thank you both.
Do you happen to know where the information on the current (old) levels are located?
I’m unsure at this point whether my status is due to MVC ownership or my nights/ points.
I always have trouble locating things on my-vacationclub.  Their programmers mind just doesn’t match with mine.


----------



## Fasttr

Pamplemousse said:


> Thank you both.
> Do you happen to know where the information on the current (old) levels are located?
> I’m unsure at this point whether my status is due to MVC ownership or my nights/ points.
> I always have trouble locating things on my-vacationclub.  Their programmers mind just doesn’t match with mine.


See bottom of this https://www.marriottvacationclub.com/common/cms/mvcau/pdfs/benefits-at-a-glance-chart-US.pdf


----------



## glarscast

Thank you kds4 and JIMinNC for your quick replies.  I guess we will all just have to wait to see what status level we are each put into after August.

Last week I called and spoke with a Marriott Rewards representative who informed me (incorrectly) that my Gold Status earned as a Select Member with MVC would translate to a Platinum Status under the new system.  Today an online chat with another Marriott Rewards representative told me that the exact status level for each MVC member level has yet to be determined.

Wait and see I guess . . .


----------



## SMB1

dvc_john said:


> I guess I don't know exactly where I stand.
> I'm LT (old) silver with 1234 nights and 10K points short of (old) gold. I'll have 1.6 million points by year end, so I would make (old) LT gold, or (new) LT platinum.
> But I may (actually probably) have 10 years (old) platinum (especially if you count 2018). But I'm not 100% sure of # years of (old) Platinum. There is no way I could get 400K points by year end, but it would be interesting if I could be grandfathered in to (new) LT Platinum Premier based on years.



That would make sense.  If this is the new criteria, which in my opinion,  is more difficult to secure, I think it would make sense for you to be grandfathered.


----------



## Pocky87

glarscast said:


> Thank you kds4 and JIMinNC for your quick replies.  I guess we will all just have to wait to see what status level we are each put into after August.
> 
> Last week I called and spoke with a Marriott Rewards representative who informed me (incorrectly) that my Gold Status earned as a Select Member with MVC would translate to a Platinum Status under the new system.  Today an online chat with another Marriott Rewards representative told me that the exact status level for each MVC member level has yet to be determined.
> 
> Wait and see I guess . . .




That's what I received as well from MVC AP... felt sad that it's been half a month and still no news on that.


----------



## quikitikit

BocaBoy said:


> I think your discussion may involve a misunderstanding of Travel packages (forgive me if I am wrong).  In such a package, you use a certain number of MR points and get both a 5-night or 7-night hotel certificate AND a large number of airline miles, which do not have to be used at the same time.  This is the way some people accumulate a large number of airline miles.



Thanks for the clarification!  OMG!!!!  I have been missing out!!  Will have to read that carefully to start collecting mileage!!  Gosh.  I wondered how people had so much mileage thinking they had to fly a lot to get those mileage amounts!


----------



## K&L1996

Just now registered for this BBS.  The amount of info here is overwhelming.

We’re 22-year MVC members with 2 Ocean Pointe weeks (Silver) and 3000 points, putting us at the Presidential level. Wife and I are both retired now and travel only for leisure & vacations, usually twice a year to MVC resorts, always in the US.  We use what we have in certain ways, and we’re quite happy with everything we’ve gotten from our MVC membership over the years.

But I must admit I’m not very good at keeping up with all the tricks-of-the-trade and bean-counting that so much of this BBS seems to be about.

Perfectly content to wait for these merger changes to be fully implemented and then see where we stand.  But I do have a question about “Platinum for Life”.  Don’t remember seeing that terminology before.  We’ve been told that Platinum MR status is a benefit of our MVC Presidential status, and we don’t have to meet minimum stay thresholds to requalify every year for Platinum. 

QUESTION: Is this what is meant by “Platinum for Life”?

Thanks ....


----------



## dioxide45

K&L1996 said:


> But I do have a question about “Platinum for Life”. Don’t remember seeing that terminology before. We’ve been told that Platinum MR status is a benefit of our MVC Presidential status, and we don’t have to meet minimum stay thresholds to requalify every year for Platinum.
> 
> QUESTION: Is this what is meant by “Platinum for Life”?


There are two different terms you will read here;

Lifetime Platinum(Platinum Premier) - This you earn through your Marriott Reward status based on the number of lifetime nights and points you have earned over your lifetime in the MR program. It is a lifetime status that Marriott won't take away once you earn it. It is earned through your affiliation in the Marriott Rewards program and has nothing to do with MVC ownership.

Platinum for Life - You will often read it in connection with Marriott Vacation Club DC Ownership Status but it is not really a true term. DC Select and Executive gets Gold Elite and Presidential and above gets you Platinum. This really isn't Platinum for Life because if you were to sell your 3,000 DC points, it would drop your DC status down to a level that is now Gold instead of Platinum. MVC can also change the benefit at any time.


----------



## gkreuscher

magicjourney said:


> _*[Moderator Note - Related thread in the Vistana forum: SPG Marriott Unification]
> 
> [Note changes announced 4/16/18; see Post #62 and after.]*_
> 
> Saw on Flyertalk. The Marriott and SPG program will be combined in August, and there will be five status tiers:
> Silver status at 10 nights
> Gold status at 25 nights
> Platinum status at 50 nights
> Platinum Premier status at 75 nights
> Ambassador program at 100 nights and $20,000 in spending
> 
> Platinum status given to Executive and Chairman members is downgrading to a Mid-level, which doesn't get lounge access, breakfast and suite upgrade suggested by some flyertalk insiders. I sincerely hope MVC can work out a deal with Marriott hotel to secure us a Platinum Premier status. Fingers crossed!


My understanding is the Gold Life Time for Select Members will become Platium's lower level status.


----------



## VacationForever

gkreuscher said:


> My understanding is the Gold Life Time for Select Members will become Platium's lower level status.


Until MVC announces how elite status is matched, everything is speculation.  I am skeptical as to whether current Gold through MVC ownership will match to Platinum, and current Platinum will match to Platinum Premier.  SPG 5 star elite only gets matched to Platinum and not Platinum Premier, and if I were to to draw a parallel, current Presidential/Chairman's Club may only match to the new Platinum.


----------



## dioxide45

VacationForever said:


> Until MVC announces how elite status is matched, everything is speculation.  I am skeptical as to whether current Gold through MVC ownership will match to Platinum, and current Platinum will match to Platinum Premier.  SPG 5 star elite only gets matched to Platinum and not Platinum Premier, and if I were to to draw a parallel, current Presidential/Chairman's Club may only match to the new Platinum.


Perhaps MVC will match to the higher levels, a way to get all those new owner peeps from Vistana to buy in to DC and enroll their weeks... Of course, all based on more speculation.


----------



## controller1

dioxide45 said:


> Perhaps MVC will match to the higher levels, a way to get all those new owner peeps from Vistana to buy in to DC and enroll their weeks... Of course, all based on more speculation.



Yes, that will definitely impress the Vistana 5-Star Elites!


----------



## Pocky87

VacationForever said:


> Until MVC announces how elite status is matched, everything is speculation.  I am skeptical as to whether current Gold through MVC ownership will match to Platinum, and current Platinum will match to Platinum Premier.  SPG 5 star elite only gets matched to Platinum and not Platinum Premier, and if I were to to draw a parallel, current Presidential/Chairman's Club may only match to the new Platinum.



That's because Vistana follows the SPG Elite level. Level 3 & 4 receive the SPG Gold while level 5 receives the SPG Platinum. Because of the merger, it's reasonable that they are being matched to the combined programme just like how SPG elite levels were matched as announced.

I guess most MVC DC members are more concern if the current Marriott Gold (Select and Executive) and Platinum (Presidential and Chairman) will follow the merger of being matched to the new Platinum and Platinum Premier status.


----------



## VacationForever

Pocky87 said:


> That's because Vistana follows the SPG Elite level. Level 3 & 4 receive the SPG Gold while level 5 receives the SPG Platinum. Because of the merger, it's reasonable that they are being matched to the combined programme just like how SPG elite levels were matched as announced.
> 
> I guess most MVC DC members are more concern if the current Marriott Gold (Select and Executive) and Platinum (Presidential and Chairman) will follow the merger of being matched to the new Platinum and Platinum Premier status.


Hence, many of us are trying to lock in whatever lifetime elite status by end of the year independent of how MVC members will be matched.


----------



## Superchief

I'm surprised that MVC still hasn't provided any information to owners regarding the impact of the new program on MVC benefits. The only information I have seen was posted on Marriott Insiders specifying that we would still receive the 'arrival points' (depending on status) for MVC stays. I still haven't seen any information regarding the status levels or whether we will continue receive night credits for our MVC stays. Fortunately for me, I will be grandfathered in as lifetime Platinum P due to my lifetime Platinum MR status.


----------



## dioxide45

Superchief said:


> I'm surprised that MVC still hasn't provided any information to owners regarding the impact of the new program on MVC benefits. The only information I have seen was posted on Marriott Insiders specifying that we would still receive the 'arrival points' (depending on status) for MVC stays. I still haven't seen any information regarding the status levels or whether we will continue receive night credits for our MVC stays. Fortunately for me, I will be grandfathered in as lifetime Platinum P due to my lifetime Platinum MR status.


I suspect they will announce any changes when the annual option to select whichever MR account you want to associate the status to. They may also be holding off on announcing it to delay all the uproar from upset owners when their new status isn't what it used to be.


----------



## glarscast

I'm sure it's difficult for MVC and Marriott/SPG to align each of us to an appropriate status level in the new program.  As a Select Member, I am entitled to Gold in the current Marriott Rewards system.  Gold in the new Marriott/SPG program would be a downgrade.  It should be Platinum for the Select Members.  Complicating this is the fact that Vistana(Starwood) has typically given their owners Platinum status in SPG.  Current SPG Platinum equates to Gold in the new system.  If Vistana owners get Platinum in the new program and MVC Select and Executive owners get anything less than Platinum, I anticipate an uproar.


----------



## VacationForever

glarscast said:


> I'm sure it's difficult for MVC and Marriott/SPG to align each of us to an appropriate status level in the new program.  As a Select Member, I am entitled to Gold in the current Marriott Rewards system.  Gold in the new Marriott/SPG program would be a downgrade.  It should be Platinum for the Select Members.  Complicating this is the fact that Vistana(Starwood) has typically given their owners Platinum status in SPG.  Current SPG Platinum equates to Gold in the new system.  If Vistana owners get Platinum in the new program and MVC Select and Executive owners get anything less than Platinum, I anticipate an uproar.


Only 5 star elites get Platinum, the rest get Gold.


----------



## glarscast

Thank you for the clarification VacationForever.  Is your comment based upon the NEW Marriott/SPG program, or are you indicating that CURRRENT 5* elites get CURRENT SPG Platinum?

I believe we are all waiting for MVC to disclose the NEW status mapping for MVC owners.

Has Vistana indicated the NEW status mapping for its owners?


----------



## VacationForever

glarscast said:


> Thank you for the clarification VacationForever.  Is your comment based upon the NEW Marriott/SPG program, or are you indicating that CURRRENT 5* elites get CURRENT SPG Platinum?
> 
> I believe we are all waiting for MVC to disclose the NEW status mapping for MVC owners.
> 
> Has Vistana indicated the NEW status mapping for its owners?


Vistana owners who are up until 4 Star Elite get SPG Gold currently.  In the new program, they remain as Gold.  Vistana owners at 5 Star Elite get SPG Platinum currently, in the new program, they get Platinum.


----------



## rsackett

frank808 said:


> I have no where enough points.  But enough nights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



I'm in the same boat, 717 nights, less than a million points!

Ray


----------



## Pocky87

Trying to keep this page alive and to see if anyone has the first hand or insider news... 1.5 months gone and counting... not sure if they will let us know by July with sad news...

That said in all honesty, I felt MVC has always been improving... their benefits get better and better... but the points and maintenance fee get more and more expensive too... ha....


----------



## Superchief

I have been monitoring my email from MVC as well as the MR Insiders website and have still not seen important information regarding MVC and the new MR program. The only information that has been confirmed is that MR members will still receive platinum/gold point bonuses for their MVC stays (one per stay).

These are still unanswered questions:

Will MVC nights stayed still apply to MR nights?
Will $ spent at MVC and affiliated Marriott resorts still earn points?
Will Maintenance fee payments on the (new/current) Chase Marriott cards still earn 5/6 points per $ paid? (I'm waiting until this is confirmed before I upgrade to the new card)
What will be the MR status levels for the various ownership levels at MVC? 
Has anyone received any information regarding these issues? I'm very disappointed that MVC hasn't yet formally communicated anything to MR members about the new program's impact on MVC benefits and stays.


----------



## catharsis

+ will MF Payments count towards the 20k spending for Ambassador Level
+ Will MVC stays count as qualifying nights towards the 50 and 75 night thresholds to be given suite night awards and so on?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45

catharsis said:


> + will MF Payments count towards the 20k spending for Ambassador Level


I find this one to be very unlikely.


----------



## Superchief

Superchief said:


> I'm surprised that MVC still hasn't provided any information to owners regarding the impact of the new program on MVC benefits. The only information I have seen was posted on Marriott Insiders specifying that we would still receive the 'arrival points' (depending on status) for MVC stays. I still haven't seen any information regarding the status levels or whether we will continue receive night credits for our MVC stays. Fortunately for me, I will be grandfathered in as lifetime Platinum P due to my lifetime Platinum MR status.


I was disappointed that moderators chose to combine this post with the general thread regarding the MR/SPG program merger and changes. I strongly believe that the changes in these programs that are directly related to MVC ownership justify a separate thread, so the updates don't get lost. This will assure that any information regarding MR benefits related to MVC ownership are quickly apparent to all of us with Marriott timeshare ownership. I hope the moderators will reconsider their decision and create a separate thread for the timeshare related changes to the program


----------



## SueDonJ

Superchief said:


> I was disappointed that moderators chose to combine this post with the general thread regarding the MR/SPG program merger and changes. I strongly believe that the changes in these programs that are directly related to MVC ownership justify a separate thread, so the updates don't get lost. This will assure that any information regarding MR benefits related to MVC ownership are quickly apparent to all of us with Marriott timeshare ownership. I hope the moderators will reconsider their decision and create a separate thread for the timeshare related changes to the program



Understood, but there's already a ton of speculation in this thread about how MVW ownership will be impacted, and leaving your questions in a separate thread will only serve to encourage duplicate posts and disjointed info.  When MVW releases info or a FAQ that offers more than speculation, a new and separate thread will be a good idea.

(I don't ever mind answering questions about my TUG moderation but if it's necessary to keep this discussion going, can we please follow the TUG Rules and take it off the public forum and into a private conversation? Thanks!)


----------



## ilene13

Will Chairman’s Club members get Ambassador status?  I haven’t seen that indicated anywhere.


----------



## jpa2825

ilene13 said:


> Will Chairman’s Club members get Ambassador status?  I haven’t seen that indicated anywhere.



VERY unlikely. Seems Ambassador is only attainable with an annual spend. No LT options, regardless of status achieved.


----------



## Pocky87

Called membership services... still no news till date... what is taking them so long?


----------



## sdtugger

Does anyone have a record of when MVCI started giving Marriott Rewards Status for various levels?  I believe it was 2012 or so.  I am trying to determine how many years of Gold and Platinum I've had for purposes of the new lifetime status.  I called Marriott and SPG and both gave me numbers but they were very unsure.  Thanks.


----------



## SMB1

sdtugger said:


> Does anyone have a record of when MVCI started giving Marriott Rewards Status for various levels?  I believe it was 2012 or so.  I am trying to determine how many years of Gold and Platinum I've had for purposes of the new lifetime status.  I called Marriott and SPG and both gave me numbers but they were very unsure.  Thanks.



Only for a year or so since the merger because Starwood timeshare owners were given SPG status base on ownership so it equalized things.


----------



## sdtugger

SMB1 said:


> Only for a year or so since the merger because Starwood timeshare owners were given SPG status base on ownership so it equalized things.



Thanks.  I was thinking that it was later than 2012, but the Marriott agent's answer made me think my memory was off.  Marriott says that I had Marriott Gold starting in 2012.  That is odd because my status has always been in SPG, in spite of my Marriott time shares.  This discussion makes me think that Marriott is wrong and somehow they are seeing my SPG status or something.  However, my SPG status started in more like 1999 so who knows what they are seeing.  It would be nice if we could see it.  But, they said that may not show until August.


----------



## dioxide45

sdtugger said:


> Thanks.  I was thinking that it was later than 2012, but the Marriott agent's answer made me think my memory was off.  Marriott says that I had Marriott Gold starting in 2012.  That is odd because my status has always been in SPG, in spite of my Marriott time shares.  This discussion makes me think that Marriott is wrong and somehow they are seeing my SPG status or something.  However, my SPG status started in more like 1999 so who knows what they are seeing.  It would be nice if we could see it.  But, they said that may not show until August.


If you bought direct from Marriott, they used to offer gold or platinum status for three years depending on how much you bought and what level that purchase took you to. They started offering this years ago, perhaps as far back as 2012.


----------



## sdtugger

dioxide45 said:


> If you bought direct from Marriott, they used to offer gold or platinum status for three years depending on how much you bought and what level that purchase took you to. They started offering this years ago, perhaps as far back as 2012.


I bought resale.  So, that can't explain the Marriott answer.  I am thinking that their systems may be seeing both rewards programs already or something.


----------



## GreenTea

I can’t get through all these pages.   A couple of questions.  

Current Starwood points transferred into Marriott count as points for MR lifetime status, yes?

And are Chase UR points transferred 1:1 to MR counting toward lifetime points?


----------



## controller1

GreenTea said:


> Current Starwood points transferred into Marriott count as points for MR lifetime status, yes?



No. Points transferred from Starwood do not count towards MR lifetime status.


----------



## GreenTea

controller1 said:


> No. Points transferred from Starwood do not count towards MR lifetime status.


What happens to the SPG after combining then?   They have counted previously; all points had from however we got them.


----------



## controller1

GreenTea said:


> What happens to the SPG after combining then?   They have counted previously; all points had from however we got them.



Not sure what "they" is that has counted.  It hasn't been Starpoints. 

Purchased points count.  Also, Chase Ultimate Rewards points count when transferred.  However, when the Starpoints transfer to MR you will receive three MR points for each Starpoint transferred but those new MR points will not count towards lifetime status in MR.

As a workaround, if both you and your spouse have both Marriott and Starwood accounts:
1) You can transfer your Starwood points to your spouse.  2) Your spouse can then transfer those Starwood points to their own Marriott account.  3) Then your spouse can transfer those Marriott points to your Marriott account.  4) Those Marriott Rewards Point transferred into your Marriott account will count towards lifetime status.


----------



## VacationForever

GreenTea said:


> What happens to the SPG after combining then?   They have counted previously; all points had from however we got them.


In the new elite program, points are not counted or tracked.  However, if you are trying to qualify for lifetime status by end 2018, then old program rules apply separately for SPG and Marriott.


----------



## GreenTea

The UR have been counting here at this final hour?   Probably worth it to do that to get to lifetime platinum.  

What is the DC to MR ratio now?


----------



## VacationForever

GreenTea said:


> The UR have been counting here at this final hour?   Probably worth it to do that to get to lifetime platinum.
> 
> What is the DC to MR ratio now?


DC to MR, 1:40.


----------



## dioxide45

GreenTea said:


> What happens to the SPG after combining then?   They have counted previously; all points had from however we got them.


SPG never counted lifetime points. Thus why they don't count when you transfer from SPG to MR. Any SPG points converted on 8/1 won't count either.


----------



## MauiLover

I can't find a definitive answer to this, and am hoping someone here can help.  I know that my spouse can transfer 50,000 MRP from her account to my account per year.  I also know that she can transfer more than 50,000 points if it is to complete a reservation.  My question is, if she transfers me 100,000 points to complete a reservation will the entire 100,000 be credited to my lifetime points total, or only the 50,000?


----------



## Fasttr

MauiLover said:


> I can't find a definitive answer to this, and am hoping someone here can help.  I know that my spouse can transfer 50,000 MRP from her account to my account per year.  I also know that she can transfer more than 50,000 points if it is to complete a reservation.  My question is, if she transfers me 100,000 points to complete a reservation will the entire 100,000 be credited to my lifetime points total, or only the 50,000?


All of it.


----------



## Steve Fatula

Fasttr said:


> All of it.



Really? This counts for lifetime points? If so, I presume the transferrer loses the amount of lifetime points?


----------



## dsmrp

RE Marriott points transfer between accounts:
1. Does Marriott really charge to transfer MR points between spousal accounts?  I thought I saw somewhere on website last year a small charge, maybe $10.
    Starwood didn't charge, so we transferred starpoints between us, and then starpoints to Marriott, to consolidate in to my Marriott account for travel package redemption.
2. How long does Marriott take to transfer points between accounts?
    Starwood said it would take 7 business days between Starwood accounts, and it did take the whole 7 days.  Not sure why it took so long.

I need to consolidate all our starpoints into one account again before August. Not sure if transfer within Marriott is better(faster & cheaper) than transfer within Starwood.


----------



## dioxide45

Steve Fatula said:


> Really? This counts for lifetime points? If so, I presume the transferrer loses the amount of lifetime points?


Yes, they subtract from the lifetime points total of the person transferring them out. So technically, someone could lose lifetime status if the they were only barely over the lifetime points threshold.


----------



## MauiLover

Fasttr said:


> All of it.



Thank you!  I think I'm just barely going to make it to lifetime platinum in the new system.


----------



## NiteMaire

dsmrp said:


> RE Marriott points transfer between accounts:
> 1. Does Marriott really charge to transfer MR points between spousal accounts?  I thought I saw somewhere on website last year a small charge, maybe $10.
> Starwood didn't charge, so we transferred starpoints between us, and then starpoints to Marriott, to consolidate in to my Marriott account for travel package redemption.
> 2. How long does Marriott take to transfer points between accounts?
> Starwood said it would take 7 business days between Starwood accounts, and it did take the whole 7 days.  Not sure why it took so long.
> 
> I need to consolidate all our starpoints into one account again before August. Not sure if transfer within Marriott is better(faster & cheaper) than transfer within Starwood.


1. It's $10...waived if you are Platinum (maybe Gold as well).  I've done it twice; fee waived both times since I was Platinum.

I believe you have to call to do it. My wife had to get on the phone, give her info, and say she agreed to the transfer.

2. Immediately. Refresh when the rep says the transfer is done and you'll see it in you account.


----------



## catharsis

MauiLover said:


> I can't find a definitive answer to this, and am hoping someone here can help.  I know that my spouse can transfer 50,000 MRP from her account to my account per year.  I also know that she can transfer more than 50,000 points if it is to complete a reservation.  My question is, if she transfers me 100,000 points to complete a reservation will the entire 100,000 be credited to my lifetime points total, or only the 50,000?


definitely 100,000, have done this many times in each direction.

she is also allowed to purchase 50000 per year and 32000 SPG (96000 MR) per year which can then be converted to MR points, all of these can be transferred to you to complete a reservation if you are trying to bump your lifetime point total.


----------



## dsmrp

NiteMaire said:


> 1. It's $10...waived if you are Platinum (maybe Gold as well).  I've done it twice; fee waived both times since I was Platinum.
> 
> I believe you have to call to do it. My wife had to get on the phone, give her info, and say she agreed to the transfer.
> 
> 2. Immediately. Refresh when the rep says the transfer is done and you'll see it in you account.



Thx, since I'm not in any need to use pts soon, I'll request Starwood to do transfer to save $10


----------



## Steve A

Sale on Starwood points, 35% off.

https://storefront.points.com/spg/e...30_Q3BuyGift_MainCTA_ENG&SWAQ=1VC&SWAQD=27230


----------



## Steve Fatula

Steve A said:


> Sale on Starwood points, 35% off.
> 
> https://storefront.points.com/spg/e...30_Q3BuyGift_MainCTA_ENG&SWAQ=1VC&SWAQD=27230



That's 1.16 cents per MR point, not too bad really. They are valued at .9 cents each


----------



## Steve A

Would it be cheaper to buy the 30,000 SPG points for 682 and transfer them for 90,000 MR points or should my spouse and I each buy 50,000 MR points?


----------



## Seaport104

Based on the below, purchased points do not count towards elite status. I assume if I transfer these purchased SPG points to Marriott at 3:1 they wont count towards Marriott elite status as well?


----------



## jeff76543

Steve Fatula said:


> That's 1.16 cents per MR point, not too bad really. They are valued at .9 cents each


Wouldn't 90,000 MR points (after the 3 for 1 exchange from Starpoints) for $682.50 be 0.76 cents per point?


----------



## Steve Fatula

30,000 is 682.50. So, yes, that is correct, .76, clearly I messed up somewhere! I might have accidentally used the wrong column. In fact, I did since the original cost comes out to 1.16 cents each, ooops. So, this makes it an easy choice since they are worth more than the cost!


----------



## jpa2825

That's a pretty good purchase price. Does anyone know if the conversion from SPG to MR points "washes" the purchase stank from the points such that they would count toward lifetime? My guess is no. 

However, a spouse could buy them, convert to MR points and then transfer those MR points to the receiving spouse and they would come across as LT. Since they weren't added to the transferring spouse's LT account (b/c purchased) would they still be deducted from transferring spouse's LT amount (i.e., a net drop from before the transaction ever began)?


----------



## dioxide45

jpa2825 said:


> That's a pretty good purchase price. Does anyone know if the conversion from SPG to MR points "washes" the purchase stank from the points such that they would count toward lifetime? My guess is no.
> 
> However, a spouse could buy them, convert to MR points and then transfer those MR points to the receiving spouse and they would come across as LT. Since they weren't added to the transferring spouse's LT account (b/c purchased) would they still be deducted from transferring spouse's LT amount (i.e., a net drop from before the transaction ever began)?


You may find people with actual experience testing this out over on FlyerTalk.


----------



## dsmrp

Steve A said:


> Sale on Starwood points, 35% off.
> 
> https://storefront.points.com/spg/e...30_Q3BuyGift_MainCTA_ENG&SWAQ=1VC&SWAQD=27230





jeff76543 said:


> Wouldn't 90,000 MR points (after the 3 for 1 exchange from Starpoints) for $682.50 be 0.76 cents per point?



I coincidentally saw just the same 'sale' this morning, was glad I didn't miss it (I got an email in late May about sale but too busy with work ...)
I calculated similar cost per MR point (2.27 per SP), but actually would be closer to 2.1c per SP if using the Starwood Amex at 3x/dollar. 
Gonna use my new Marriott card to see if they give 2X or 6X/dollar. Even with 2X, it helps with the $5K spend in 3 months


----------



## NiteMaire

Seaport104 said:


> Based on the below, purchased points do not count towards elite status. I assume if I transfer these purchased SPG points to Marriott at 3:1 they wont count towards Marriott elite status as well?
> 
> View attachment 7091


Correct, they do not count toward lifetime status. 

I transferred some points last year. While my MR points increased, my lifetime total did not.


----------



## dsmrp

NiteMaire said:


> 1. It's $10...waived if you are Platinum (maybe Gold as well).  I've done it twice; fee waived both times since I was Platinum.



I was curious on what it cost to buy Marriott points, and on the website saw a link about transfers.
Good to see the transfer fee is waived for Gold as well, cause we are Gold thru Starwood.  
We didn't initially value Starwood Gold so much the first couple of years we had it, but the combined bennies of Marriott and Starwood gold are really adding up


----------



## controller1

Seaport104 said:


> Based on the below, purchased points do not count towards elite status. I assume if I transfer these purchased SPG points to Marriott at 3:1 they wont count towards Marriott elite status as well?



If you really want the purchased points to count, you can do the following.  As long as you and your spouse have both Starwood and Marriott accounts, the following really does work.




controller1 said:


> As a workaround, if both you and your spouse have both Marriott and Starwood accounts:
> 1) You can transfer your Starwood points to your spouse.  2) Your spouse can then transfer those Starwood points to their own Marriott account.  3) Then your spouse can transfer those Marriott points to your Marriott account.  4) Those Marriott Rewards Point transferred into your Marriott account will count towards lifetime status.


----------



## Pocky87

Hi All, am current a Marriott Vacation Club Asia Pacific Select Tier Member.

As all fellow MVC members who are also aware and currently equally concern just like me, what will happen to current members come the merger this 1 August. I've been constantly following up with the membership service to better understand what is going to happen. Based on the past few calls and follow up, here is what I understood and being assured by them. 
*
Current Status*
MVC: Select, Executive Level -> Marriott Rewards: Gold Elite Level
MVC: Presidential, Chairman Level -> Marriott Rewards: Platinum  Level

*Come August 1*
MVC: Select, Executive Level -> Newly Merged Marriott Rewards: Platinum Level
MVC: Presidential, Chairman Level -> Newly Merged Marriott Rewards: Platinum Premier Level

I've asked repeatedly if this is confirmed and they told me this is so. However, the pairing will continue if and only if the partnership between Marriott Vacation Club and Marriott International still exist (separate entities I suppose?). That means that as long as Marriott Vacation Club ceased partnership with Marriott International, such tiering will be gone. I supposed it's in a way to protect themselves that it's not forever "assured". 

But as of now, they told me the transition come August 1 will be following Marriott Rewards transition and it will remains if the partnership with Marriott Rewards continue. 

I've asked that why there was no formal announcement, they mentioned that the announcement will like to take place only after August 1. 

So far, I guess it's quite similar to what Steven had shared during the Maui Presentation. Just need more relevant sharing from relevant departments.


----------



## SueDonJ

Pocky87 said:


> Hi All, am current a Marriott Vacation Club Asia Pacific Select Tier Member. ...



*Moderator Note:* Threads merged.

As much as the subject 'What may happen to MVC ownership-related Marriott Rewards status when Marriott Int'l rolls out its combined loyalty program' is coming up in threads with different main topics because of its wide-ranging impact, I am trying to limit the number of threads dedicated to only this subject.  As indicated in Post #327, _"... there's already a ton of speculation in this thread about how MVW ownership will be impacted, and leaving your questions in a separate thread will only serve to encourage duplicate posts and disjointed info. When MVW releases info or a FAQ that offers more than speculation, a new and separate thread will be a good idea."_


----------



## icydog

Because of the murkiness of these changes in Elite MR levels and Vacation Club status, and because civilians, non Tuggers, are so uninformed or confused, the queue to talk to a vacation advisor has grown exponentially. Where W = wait time, and T = talk time  W= 8T right now.


----------



## VacationForever

Pocky87 said:


> I've asked repeatedly if this is confirmed and they told me this is so.



Agents know squat.  Please stop repeatedly asking them... we need to free them up so that they can take calls to service our requests.


----------



## jpa2825

Pocky87 said:


> <snip>
> *Current Status*
> MVC: Presidential, Chairman Level -> Marriott Rewards: Platinum  Level
> 
> *Come August 1*
> MVC: Presidential, Chairman Level -> Newly Merged Marriott Rewards: Platinum Premier Level



As mentioned in another thread, this is the same I was told yesterday in an email from an MVC sales representative. Hope it is true.


----------



## Steve Fatula

That, and so many don't know how or are just scared to do things online that can be done there. Which is their choice, nothing wrong with that I suppose. It's just too bad more don't do things online where possible. The website has gained some functionality lately, which is good. Now it's a matter of people realizing it, perhaps that will eventually help some. If they continue to add to the site, that is a good thing IMHO.


----------



## Steve Fatula

As far as I recall, in 20 years, I have actually never called MVCI for anything. I may have called the MR line once, just can't remember for sure.


----------



## VacationForever

Steve Fatula said:


> As far as I recall, in 20 years, I have actually never called MVCI for anything. I may have called the MR line once, just can't remember for sure.


You do need to call MVCI if you want to cancel an exchange, lock off after you have booked your week, book at 13 months out,...


----------



## Steve Fatula

VacationForever said:


> You do need to call MVCI if you want to cancel an exchange, lock off after you have booked your week, book at 13 months out,...



I know. I just have never done those things! So, you can't blame me for holding up the line.


----------



## catharsis

jpa2825 said:


> That's a pretty good purchase price. Does anyone know if the conversion from SPG to MR points "washes" the purchase stank from the points such that they would count toward lifetime? My guess is no.
> 
> However, a spouse could buy them, convert to MR points and then transfer those MR points to the receiving spouse and they would come across as LT. Since they weren't added to the transferring spouse's LT account (b/c purchased) would they still be deducted from transferring spouse's LT amount (i.e., a net drop from before the transaction ever began)?


no to first question, yes to second....


----------



## SMB1

We've been planning a trip to Hawaii summer of 2019 for a few years with my brother and his family and my sister and her family. The plan all along has been to do a travel package for the airline miles stay a week in the Waikoloa Beach resort hotel portion with the travel package for the first week. Then on To Kawai for the second week.   Arrival date is July 27, 2019. It would be a category eight travel package seven days. But we can only book 50 weeks out  which means we will miss the opportunity to book under the current Marriott rewards points categories because we can only book 50 weeks out which will be mid-August.

I just called Marriott Rewards and spoke with a great rep for almost an hour. Explained this whole situation and asked what my options are.

He said a lot of new information just came out today. He spent a long time searching through it. The bottom line is we cannot book Waikoloa under the current travel packages and current categories.  We can purchase the  category eight travel packages now and make up the difference in points if the per night requirement is more. They will also give us back points if the per night requirement is less than the current 40,000.  And my guess is it will cost us extra points to book that hotel.

The new travel packages starting in August are going to be greatly devalued.

The new travel packages will have only two columns one for 50,000 miles and one for 100,000 miles. So a travel package for 100,000 miles for a room that's about 40,000 points per night will cost 390,000 points.  That is equivalent to the current category eight travel package which gives you 120,000 miles and cost 360,000 points.

He said to look for an email in the next couple days detailing all of this stuff.  I think I am going to buy as many travel packages as we can now to get the miles and hope we're allowed to extend the hotel certs out because we won't be able to use them all in the next year. And by now I mean before August 1, once the email comes and I've had time to digest the info and hear what all you smart people have to say about it.


----------



## TXTortoise

If buying travel packages before 1 Aug is deemed to be the most beneficial approach to handicapping travel package value, I guess it would makes sense to move all my SPG points over to MR points now vs waiting for the automatic transfer on 1Aug, correct? 

Whether I use them or not for travel packages, there’s no reason to keep them in SPG, which at least gives me last minute options for travel packages, right?

Lastly, when buying packages do you have to designate which FF miles account they go to or can that be delayed?


----------



## VacationForever

When you move from your SPG account to your Marriott account, the points typically show up immediately.  I move mine over regularly.

You do have to tell them which FF miles account you want the miles to be credited to.  Sometimes miles show up after a couple of days and other times 2 to 3 weeks.  The number of miles vary not only with the number of points in travel package that you choose, but also with the airlines.  For instance, I typically pick Delta or United, and I get 120K Delta miles or 132K United miles for the same redempton travel package points.


----------



## jmhpsu93

_[Duplicate post deleted. See *New Marriott Rewards Property Categories and Travel Package Requirements Effective Aug '19* and continue any related discussion there.]_


----------



## Dbears0520

This thread seems to have lost steam and ventured afield.  Does anybody know if MVC will continue to award Marriott status and if so what status for Executive Level?  If I will be losing Marriott status I may need to keep or get a marriott credit card.   We are getting awfully close to August.

Thanks,

Mike (Da Bears)
New member


----------



## VacationForever

Dbears0520 said:


> This thread seems to have lost steam and ventured afield.  Does anybody know if MVC will continue to award Marriott status and if so what status for Executive Level?  If I will be losing Marriott status I may need to keep or get a marriott credit card.   We are getting awfully close to August.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike (Da Bears)
> New member


No announcement yet.


----------



## TravelTime

I spoke to Marriott Vacation Club yesterday and they said as of now, the levels in Marriott Rewards will remain the same. If you are Executive in MVC, you will remain Gold level in MR. Things could change once the integration happens but they do not know.


----------



## MauiLover

I would like an opinion.  I have been doing everything possible to get to Lifetime Gold in the existing MR program so that I can be grandfathered into Lifetime Platinum in the new system.  I have plenty of nights and am now 150,000 short of points.  My wife has 114,000 she can transfer me immediately, and I could buy the remaining 36,000 needed.  I could do this before August 1.  We just spent two weeks at the Maui Ocean Club and used my wife's MR card.  On August 8, probably another 20,000+ points would be available for her to transfer to me which would leave me with fewer points to purchase.  

My question, should I spend the few hundred extra dollars to buy the points to get my Lifetime Gold status prior to August 1, or just trust that it will make no difference whether I make the lifetime goal before or after August 1?


----------



## VacationForever

MauiLover said:


> I would like an opinion.  I have been doing everything possible to get to Lifetime Gold in the existing MR program so that I can be grandfathered into Lifetime Platinum in the new system.  I have plenty of nights and am now 150,000 short of points.  My wife has 114,000 she can transfer me immediately, and I could buy the remaining 36,000 needed.  I could do this before August 1.  We just spent two weeks at the Maui Ocean Club and used my wife's MR card.  On August 8, probably another 20,000+ points would be available for her to transfer to me which would leave me with fewer points to purchase.
> 
> My question, should I spend the few hundred extra dollars to buy the points to get my Lifetime Gold status prior to August 1, or just trust that it will make no difference whether I make the lifetime goal before or after August 1?


You have until Dec 31 to achieve lifetime Gold/Platinum under old rules.  You can only transfer 50K from her account to yours. You can buy another 50K for $625.  Do you have a Marriott Visa? You can prepay maintenance fees etc and the points associated with the credit card will count.


----------



## dioxide45

VacationForever said:


> You have until Dec 31 to achieve lifetime Gold/Platinum under old rules.  You can only transfer 50K from her account to yours. You can buy another 50K for $625.  Do you have a Marriott Visa? You can prepay maintenance fees etc and the points associated with the credit card will count.


You can transfer more than 50K points between accounts if you are using them to redeem an award. Then after they are transferred, just cancel the points booking. The points don't go back.


----------



## Pocky87

VacationForever said:


> No announcement yet.


Learnt from some rumours that they are continuing to give select level and above platinum and above. Hope that’s true, not sure why mvc took so long to make a formal announcement...


----------



## kds4

Pocky87 said:


> Learnt from some rumours that they are continuing to give select level and above platinum and above. Hope that’s true, not sure why mvc took so long to make a formal announcement...



If this is the announcement, was it a formal rumour?


----------



## VacationForever

Pocky87 said:


> Learnt from some rumours that they are continuing to give select level and above platinum and above. Hope that’s true, not sure why mvc took so long to make a formal announcement...


"continuing"?   Select and Executive are currently at Gold, continuing implies Gold.


----------



## Pocky87

VacationForever said:


> "continuing"?   Select and Executive are currently at Gold, continuing implies Gold.


Transition from gold to platinum. While chariman and presidential level get platinum premier.


----------



## Fasttr

Interesting news on Platinum Status bene's.....
https://thepointsguy.com/news/marriott-choice-benefits-2018/


----------



## Mr. Vker

TravelTime said:


> I spoke to Marriott Vacation Club yesterday and they said as of now, the levels in Marriott Rewards will remain the same. If you are Executive in MVC, you will remain Gold level in MR. Things could change once the integration happens but they do not know.



The problem is that the "new" gold is not very good. No breakfast/lounge access etc. Current golds through standard MR are moving to Plat. Gold will be very similar to Silver today.


----------



## MauiLover

dioxide45 said:


> You can transfer more than 50K points between accounts if you are using them to redeem an award. Then after they are transferred, just cancel the points booking. The points don't go back.



So, I had been told by multiple people that this works for lifetime points.  I was 150,000 points shy of making Lifetime Gold (Platinum in new program) and was trying to make it before the mid-August merger date.  I had my wife transfer 134,000 points to my account to complete a reservation with the plan to purchase the other 16,000.  She did it, but they only credited 84,000 points to my lifetime points balance.  That doesn't even make any sense.  If they were not going to let the full 134,000 count you would think they would only credit the 50,000.  WTH?  Now, I'm 66,000 points short and can't even purchase that many to finish up.  I called and talked to a "supervisor" who tried to tell me that points transferred for reservations don't count at all toward lifetime, and then he could not explain why the 84,000 had been added to my lifetime but not the 50,000.  He obviously was not interested in helping me so I just gave up.  I am not a happy camper right now.


----------



## jpa2825

MauiLover said:


> So, I had been told by multiple people that this works for lifetime points.  I was 150,000 points shy of making Lifetime Gold (Platinum in new program) and was trying to make it before the mid-August merger date.  I had my wife transfer 134,000 points to my account to complete a reservation with the plan to purchase the other 16,000.  She did it, but they only credited 84,000 points to my lifetime points balance.  That doesn't even make any sense.  If they were not going to let the full 134,000 count you would think they would only credit the 50,000.  WTH?  Now, I'm 66,000 points short and can't even purchase that many to finish up.  I called and talked to a "supervisor" who tried to tell me that points transferred for reservations don't count at all toward lifetime, and then he could not explain why the 84,000 had been added to my lifetime but not the 50,000.  He obviously was not interested in helping me so I just gave up.  I am not a happy camper right now.



It has been confirmed multiple times that you have until 12.31.18 to meet the lifetime points and nights requirements. 4 mos. to get 66k points? It is do-able!


----------



## JanT

That makes absolutely no sense at all!!  I would call back and talk to someone else.  I can't think of any reason at all that the full amount shouldn't have counted towards LT status.  You need to call back.  I certainly will if it happens when I make a transfer from my mom's account to mine.  

Is there any chance that in the past you transferred points from your account to hers?  All I can think of is if at some time in the past you transferred points from your account to hers, Marriott might not have subtracted them from your LT status at that time and when they came back into your account from your wife's account that's why they didn't count.  I know, I know - I'm giving the IT people a lot of credit that they could actually program the system to automatically "know" what happened.

I honestly can't think of another reason they wouldn't count.  



MauiLover said:


> So, I had been told by multiple people that this works for lifetime points.  I was 150,000 points shy of making Lifetime Gold (Platinum in new program) and was trying to make it before the mid-August merger date.  I had my wife transfer 134,000 points to my account to complete a reservation with the plan to purchase the other 16,000.  She did it, but they only credited 84,000 points to my lifetime points balance.  That doesn't even make any sense.  If they were not going to let the full 134,000 count you would think they would only credit the 50,000.  WTH?  Now, I'm 66,000 points short and can't even purchase that many to finish up.  I called and talked to a "supervisor" who tried to tell me that points transferred for reservations don't count at all toward lifetime, and then he could not explain why the 84,000 had been added to my lifetime but not the 50,000.  He obviously was not interested in helping me so I just gave up.  I am not a happy camper right now.


----------



## MauiLover

JanT said:


> That makes absolutely no sense at all!!  I would call back and talk to someone else.  I can't think of any reason at all that the full amount shouldn't have counted towards LT status.  You need to call back.  I certainly will if it happens when I make a transfer from my mom's account to mine.
> 
> Is there any chance that in the past you transferred points from your account to hers?  All I can think of is if at some time in the past you transferred points from your account to hers, Marriott might not have subtracted them from your LT status at that time and when they came back into your account from your wife's account that's why they didn't count.  I know, I know - I'm giving the IT people a lot of credit that they could actually program the system to automatically "know" what happened.
> 
> I honestly can't think of another reason they wouldn't count.



No, no other transfers between our accounts.  Hers was just set up a couple of months ago - got the new credit card (100,000 points) and two months of heavy spending (34,000 points) - just for the purpose of transferring me the points so I could get the lifetime status.  Well, best laid plans, etc.


----------



## Fasttr

MauiLover said:


> So, I had been told by multiple people that this works for lifetime points.  I was 150,000 points shy of making Lifetime Gold (Platinum in new program) and was trying to make it before the mid-August merger date.  I had my wife transfer 134,000 points to my account to complete a reservation with the plan to purchase the other 16,000.  She did it, but they only credited 84,000 points to my lifetime points balance.  That doesn't even make any sense.  If they were not going to let the full 134,000 count you would think they would only credit the 50,000.  WTH?  Now, I'm 66,000 points short and can't even purchase that many to finish up.  I called and talked to a "supervisor" who tried to tell me that points transferred for reservations don't count at all toward lifetime, and then he could not explain why the 84,000 had been added to my lifetime but not the 50,000.  He obviously was not interested in helping me so I just gave up.  I am not a happy camper right now.


I wonder if for some reason the remaining 50K will post under a separate transaction for some reason.  Perhaps give it a look in another day or two.  Just spit balling ideas as this sounds very odd.


----------



## MauiLover

Fasttr said:


> I wonder if for some reason the remaining 50K will post under a separate transaction for some reason.  Perhaps give it a look in another day or two.  Just spit balling ideas as this sounds very odd.



They both posted.  Like this:


----------



## JanT

Well, don't give up!!  Call back and speak to another supervisor because something is not right.  And please, let us know how it turns out!



MauiLover said:


> No, no other transfers between our accounts.  Hers was just set up a couple of months ago - got the new credit card (100,000 points) and two months of heavy spending (34,000 points) - just for the purpose of transferring me the points so I could get the lifetime status.  Well, best laid plans, etc.


----------



## lorribarnes

Here are the new Marriott Starwood leaked terms and conditions. https://viewfromthewing.boardingare...ed-new-marriott-rewards-terms-and-conditions/


----------



## BigMac

For those of you MVC "elites" here is a *leaked *copy of Marriotts T&C's as it pertains to MVC ownership.

7.  MARRIOTT VACATION CLUB®, MARRIOTT GRAND RESIDENCE CLUB® AND VISTANA SIGNATURE EXPERIENCES
7.1 Marriott Vacation Club and Marriott Grand Residence Club
7.1.a Marriott Vacation Club and Marriott Grand Residence Club owners eligible to participate in the Loyalty Program through ownership of a Marriott Vacation Club and/or and Marriott Grand Residence Club timeshare interest (collectively, “MVC Owners”) are subject to the Program Rules, and to any additional rules and regulations promulgated by Marriott Ownership Resorts, Inc. and/or Marriott Resorts, Travel Company, Inc. d/b/a MVC Exchange Company or their respective affiliates or subsidiaries (each an “MVC Entity”), as such rules and regulations may be modified from time to time (collectively, “MVC Rules”). 7.1.b MVC Owners who receive Loyalty Program Elite upgrades as part of their owner benefits are subject to the Program Rules, as may be modified from time to time pursuant to section 1.7.c, and to the MVC Rules, including without limitation the following: i. MVC Owners who achieve a “Select” or “Executive” level of membership through their ownership of Marriott Vacation Club and/or Marriott Grand Residence Club timeshare interests, or their enrollment in the Marriott Vacation Club Destinations® Exchange Program (“MVC Exchange Program”), and certain other individuals designated by an MVC Entity, may be offered Loyalty Program Platinum Elite status, and are not subject to the Platinum Elite Minimum Requirement to maintain Platinum Elite status every year. MVC Owners who achieve a “Presidential” or “Chairman’s Club” level of membership through their ownership of Marriott Vacation Club and/or and Marriott Grand Residence Club timeshare interests, or their enrollment in the MVC Exchange Program, and certain other individuals designated by an MVC Entity, may be offered Loyalty Program Platinum Premier Elite status, and are not subject to the Platinum Premier Elite Minimum Requirement to maintain Platinum Premier Elite status every year. ii. An MVC Owner will remain his or her Elite status, provided that such MVC Owner: (i) maintains his/her membership level through ownership of Marriott Vacation Club and/or and Marriott Grand Residence Club timeshare interests or enrollment in the MVC Exchange Program; (ii) is current in all maintenance fees, MVC Exchange Company dues, fees, taxes, and other payments; and (iii) is current in any other payments owed to any MVC Entity. iii. Elite status and any accumulated Points in an MVC Owner’s Loyalty Program Membership Account do not transfer upon sale of their timeshare interest to a third party. 7.1.c Due to the nature of Marriott Vacation Club and Marriott Grand Residence Club properties, the following special conditions apply to their participation in the Loyalty Program: i. Members will earn Elite Night Credit for a Qualifying Stay at Marriott Vacation Club and Marriott Grand Residence Club properties, and for stays at Participating Properties as part of the MVC Exchange Program (e.g. City Explorer). ii. Members will earn Points or Miles for all Qualifying Charges at Marriott Vacation Club and Marriott Grand Residence Club properties. iii. Members do not receive the following benefits (as defined in Section 4) at Marriott Vacation Club or Marriott Grand Residence Club properties: Complimentary Enhanced Room Upgrades, late checkout, Suite Night Awards, Guaranteed Room Type, 48-Hour Guaranteed Availability, or Your24. iv. Free Night Awards at Marriott Vacation Club and Marriott Grand Residence Club properties must be booked at least one (1) day in advance of arrival. Marriott Vacation Club and Marriott Grand Residence Club properties either do not participate or do not fully participate in the “No Blackout Dates” benefit at this time. v. Instant Redemption Awards are not available at Marriott Vacation Club or Marriott Grand Residence Club properties. vi. Points acquired through ownership of an interest at a Marriott Vacation Club or Marriott Grand Residence Club property may not be used to request an Award Redemption Stay reservation at a Marriott Vacation Club, Marriott Grand Residence Club or Vistana Signature Experiences property.


----------



## Steve Fatula

Not surprising.


----------



## pacman777

Big thanks to Marriott from a loyal SPG member for allowing qualification into Lifetime Premier Platinum. Got my 10th year of SPG Platinum status earlier this month with over 800 nights. I’m hoping the MVC acquisition of ILG and Vistana also has some good perks to current owners (both resale and developer purchases)


----------



## JanT

MauiLover, I wanted to let you know that I have run into the same situation.  When I initially tried to call and have 270K points moved from my mom's account to mine they said the system was down and they could only move 50K and they didn't attach them to a reservation.  I called back the next day and even though the system was still down the CSR was able to "trick" her computer (I have no idea how) and moved 185K to complete a reservation.  In all my maneuvering of points I forgot about the 31K points I previously bought and they had posted to my account by the time I went to have the CSR move points from my mom's account to my mine.  So, they couldn't move the remaining 35K points.  Grrrrr.....

But, that was ok or so I thought.  Today I moved 50K points from my husband's account to mine and then asked the CSR what my LT points balance was - I was 64K short!!  Huh?  It took me by surprise and I didn't want to make too much of a fuss since I'm maneuvering points to try and get to LTP before the 18th.  I had moved more than enough points by that time and it should have moved my balance to 1.6K million.  I didn't have any more time to devote to it at the time so I spent the entire afternoon mulling over what the heck could have happened.  Couldn't even really enjoy my massage because my mind was intent on figuring it out.  LoL

I did the math backwards and sure enough, they counted the 185K from my mom's account and the 31K that I purchased but did not count the 50K from my mom's account or the 50K from my husband's account - neither of those points were attached to a reservation because I didn't think there would be an issue in just moving them over since we're allowed to do that in the normal rules.  Definitely not true.  The issue I believe lies in the absolute necessity to tie any moved points over to a reservation and not only do they have to be tied to a reservation, they have to *complete* the reservation; i.e. meaning your wife's 134K points had to actually complete a reservation independent of your purchasing the final 16K points to complete the reservation.  At least I think that's what you were planning on doing but I might have misunderstood your intent on purchasing the 16K points to complete the reservation.  

If your wife's 134K points did, in fact, complete the reservation without needing you to purchase 16K to complete it then the only thing I can think of in both of our cases is that the first 50K of points transferred from member to member do not count towards LT status.  If that's the case, then I am definitely not going to get to LTG before the 18th which would have made me LTP in the new system.  I wanted to get to LTP by then so that I could then work towards LTPP by the end of the year.  There is no LTPP in the new system.  So, worse case scenario is I work towards getting the points I need into my account by the end of the year in order to get to LTP.  Not a bad place to be in and hopefully I should be able to maneuver enough to get there.

Totally frustrated though that there is a lack of clarity by CSR's as to what points count towards LT status and what do not.



MauiLover said:


> So, I had been told by multiple people that this works for lifetime points.  I was 150,000 points shy of making Lifetime Gold (Platinum in new program) and was trying to make it before the mid-August merger date.  I had my wife transfer 134,000 points to my account to complete a reservation with the plan to purchase the other 16,000.  She did it, but they only credited 84,000 points to my lifetime points balance.  That doesn't even make any sense.  If they were not going to let the full 134,000 count you would think they would only credit the 50,000.  WTH?  Now, I'm 66,000 points short and can't even purchase that many to finish up.  I called and talked to a "supervisor" who tried to tell me that points transferred for reservations don't count at all toward lifetime, and then he could not explain why the 84,000 had been added to my lifetime but not the 50,000.  He obviously was not interested in helping me so I just gave up.  I am not a happy camper right now.





MauiLover said:


> So, I had been told by multiple people that this works for lifetime points.  I was 150,000 points shy of making Lifetime Gold (Platinum in new program) and was trying to make it before the mid-August merger date.  I had my wife transfer 134,000 points to my account to complete a reservation with the plan to purchase the other 16,000.  She did it, but they only credited 84,000 points to my lifetime points balance.  That doesn't even make any sense.  If they were not going to let the full 134,000 count you would think they would only credit the 50,000.  WTH?  Now, I'm 66,000 points short and can't even purchase that many to finish up.  I called and talked to a "supervisor" who tried to tell me that points transferred for reservations don't count at all toward lifetime, and then he could not explain why the 84,000 had been added to my lifetime but not the 50,000.  He obviously was not interested in helping me so I just gave up.  I am not a happy camper right now.


----------



## DanCali

BigMac said:


> For those of you MVC "elites" here is a *leaked *copy of Marriotts T&C's as it pertains to MVC ownership.
> 
> 7.  MARRIOTT VACATION CLUB®, MARRIOTT GRAND RESIDENCE CLUB® AND VISTANA SIGNATURE EXPERIENCES
> 7.1 Marriott Vacation Club and Marriott Grand Residence Club
> 7.1.a Marriott Vacation Club and Marriott Grand Residence Club owners eligible to participate in the Loyalty Program through ownership of a Marriott Vacation Club and/or and Marriott Grand Residence Club timeshare interest (collectively, “MVC Owners”) are subject to the Program Rules, and to any additional rules and regulations promulgated by Marriott Ownership Resorts, Inc. and/or Marriott Resorts, Travel Company, Inc. d/b/a MVC Exchange Company or their respective affiliates or subsidiaries (each an “MVC Entity”), as such rules and regulations may be modified from time to time (collectively, “MVC Rules”). 7.1.b MVC Owners who receive Loyalty Program Elite upgrades as part of their owner benefits are subject to the Program Rules, as may be modified from time to time pursuant to section 1.7.c, and to the MVC Rules, including without limitation the following:
> 
> *i. MVC Owners who achieve a “Select” or “Executive” level of membership through their ownership of Marriott Vacation Club and/or Marriott Grand Residence Club timeshare interests, or their enrollment in the Marriott Vacation Club Destinations® Exchange Program (“MVC Exchange Program”), and certain other individuals designated by an MVC Entity, may be offered Loyalty Program Platinum Elite status, and are not subject to the Platinum Elite Minimum Requirement to maintain Platinum Elite status every year. MVC Owners who achieve a “Presidential” or “Chairman’s Club” level of membership through their ownership of Marriott Vacation Club and/or and Marriott Grand Residence Club timeshare interests, or their enrollment in the MVC Exchange Program, and certain other individuals designated by an MVC Entity, may be offered Loyalty Program Platinum Premier Elite status, and are not subject to the Platinum Premier Elite Minimum Requirement to maintain Platinum Premier Elite status every year.*
> 
> ii. An MVC Owner will remain his or her Elite status, provided that such MVC Owner: (i) maintains his/her membership level through ownership of Marriott Vacation Club and/or and Marriott Grand Residence Club timeshare interests or enrollment in the MVC Exchange Program; (ii) is current in all maintenance fees, MVC Exchange Company dues, fees, taxes, and other payments; and (iii) is current in any other payments owed to any MVC Entity. iii. Elite status and any accumulated Points in an MVC Owner’s Loyalty Program Membership Account do not transfer upon sale of their timeshare interest to a third party. 7.1.c Due to the nature of Marriott Vacation Club and Marriott Grand Residence Club properties, the following special conditions apply to their participation in the Loyalty Program: i. Members will earn Elite Night Credit for a Qualifying Stay at Marriott Vacation Club and Marriott Grand Residence Club properties, and for stays at Participating Properties as part of the MVC Exchange Program (e.g. City Explorer). ii. Members will earn Points or Miles for all Qualifying Charges at Marriott Vacation Club and Marriott Grand Residence Club properties. iii. Members do not receive the following benefits (as defined in Section 4) at Marriott Vacation Club or Marriott Grand Residence Club properties: Complimentary Enhanced Room Upgrades, late checkout, Suite Night Awards, Guaranteed Room Type, 48-Hour Guaranteed Availability, or Your24. iv. Free Night Awards at Marriott Vacation Club and Marriott Grand Residence Club properties must be booked at least one (1) day in advance of arrival. Marriott Vacation Club and Marriott Grand Residence Club properties either do not participate or do not fully participate in the “No Blackout Dates” benefit at this time. v. Instant Redemption Awards are not available at Marriott Vacation Club or Marriott Grand Residence Club properties. vi. Points acquired through ownership of an interest at a Marriott Vacation Club or Marriott Grand Residence Club property may not be used to request an Award Redemption Stay reservation at a Marriott Vacation Club, Marriott Grand Residence Club or Vistana Signature Experiences property.




If this "leaked" info is true that would be fantastic.

I called Owner Services about this as recently as 2 days ago and nobody knew to say anything about this. 

I was also getting Marriott Gold by being Gold on United, but my understanding is that getting status via that option will remain at Gold, and not become Platinum.


----------



## winger

DanCali said:


> If this "leaked" info is true that would be fantastic.
> 
> I called Owner Services about this as recently as 2 days ago and nobody knew to say anything about this.
> 
> I was also getting Marriott Gold by being Gold on United, but my understanding is that getting status via that option will remain at Gold, and not become Platinum.


If I understand correctly, the following (from disclosure in red) means Select and Executive level Destination Club members will now be Platinum Elite in the new Marriott systems?  But, what does the condition "*may*" mean ???

*i. MVC Owners who achieve a “Select” or “Executive” level of membership through their ownership of Marriott Vacation Club and/or Marriott Grand Residence Club timeshare interests, or their enrollment in the Marriott Vacation Club Destinations® Exchange Program (“MVC Exchange Program”), and certain other individuals designated by an MVC Entity, may be offered Loyalty Program Platinum Elite status ...*


----------



## dioxide45

winger said:


> If I understand correctly, the following (from disclosure in red) means Select and Executive level Destination Club members will now be Platinum Elite in the new Marriott systems?  But, what does the condition "*may*" mean ???
> 
> *i. MVC Owners who achieve a “Select” or “Executive” level of membership through their ownership of Marriott Vacation Club and/or Marriott Grand Residence Club timeshare interests, or their enrollment in the Marriott Vacation Club Destinations® Exchange Program (“MVC Exchange Program”), and certain other individuals designated by an MVC Entity, may be offered Loyalty Program Platinum Elite status ...*


It means they can take it away at any time based on the T&C in the MVC DC program.


----------



## rovitm

dioxide45 said:


> It means they can take it away at any time based on the T&C in the MVC DC program.



This may be a dumb question.  What is the exchange program?


----------



## dioxide45

rovitm said:


> This may be a dumb question.  What is the exchange program?


It is the exchange company that facilitates DC reservations for legacy week owners as well as for Trust Point owners in many cases. It is just an exchange company like II or RCI, only using points instead of weeks.


----------



## rovitm

dioxide45 said:


> It is the exchange company that facilitates DC reservations for legacy week owners as well as for Trust Point owners in many cases. It is just an exchange company like II or RCI, only using points instead of weeks.



Does this mean anyone enrolled can be eligible for platinum?


----------



## dioxide45

rovitm said:


> Does this mean anyone enrolled can be eligible for platinum?


Yes those with Enrolled weeks that are, if they are Select or Executive members would have Platinum Elite status in the MR program. This in fact is HUGE. With just 4000 DC points, you can have Platinum Elite status. That is pretty good for a huge percentage of enrolled legacy week owners.


----------



## DanCali

dioxide45 said:


> Yes those with Enrolled weeks that are, if they are Select or Executive members would have Platinum Elite status in the MR program. This in fact is HUGE. With just 4000 DC points, you can have Platinum Elite status. That is pretty good for a huge percentage of enrolled legacy week owners.



I'll believe it when I see it - the 18th is approaching fast!

Maybe no more mattress runs... ever.


----------



## dsmrp

Anybody remember what we're supposed to do on our accounts after all the system changes on the 18th?  Hope after systems come back up,  they'll send out a mass emailing telling us how to do the last account consolidation step(s).


----------



## VacationForever

Marriott is going to do the consolidation.


----------



## dioxide45

dsmrp said:


> Anybody remember what we're supposed to do on our accounts after all the system changes on the 18th?  Hope after systems come back up,  they'll send out a mass emailing telling us how to do the last account consolidation step(s).


No action is needed by you.


----------



## Gemini Chica

So when do we see changes in our account? I guess we are looking for changes in levels in both MVC + Marriott websites?


----------



## dsmrp

VacationForever said:


> Marriott is going to do the consolidation.





dioxide45 said:


> No action is needed by you.



Early on i recall reading  on the spg site I think, about  SPG & Marriott account holders having to combine their accounts into one after the system change updates.  On both the SPG and Marriott FAQs I see the exact same 'answer', my italics on the sentences re combining the accounts.

https://members.marriott.com/faq/

*DOES LINKING MY ACCOUNTS COMBINE THEM INTO ONE ACCOUNT WITH ONE POINTS BALANCE AND ONE ELITE NIGHT CREDIT BALANCE?*
No. For now your accounts are still separate: one for Rewards, one for SPG. Linking creates a connection between them to allow for status matching and points transfer until August. _Starting in August, we’ll notify you when you can combine your SPG and Rewards accounts into a single account._ The tiers and benefits offered will be the same and with one account and one points balance, you’ll no longer need to transfer points.

*CAN I SEE MY REWARDS AND SPG INFORMATION IN ONE PLACE ONLINE OR VIA MY APP?*
Until August, your Rewards and SPG account balances, Elite Night Credits and reservations will remain separate as they are today. _We’ll notify you when you can combine your accounts so that you’ll have a single account with one member number, one login and one profile._ In the meantime, log in to Rewards to see activity in that account; log in to SPG to see your account information there.


----------



## controller1

VacationForever said:


> Marriott is going to do the consolidation.





dioxide45 said:


> No action is needed by you.



Actually Marriott has indicated they will begin rolling out the ability for members to consolidate accounts. Due to the large number and to prevent excessive demand on their system they have indicated this rollout will continue through Monday.  The loyalty program member will be able to decide which loyalty program number they wish to maintain going forward. If the member wishes to keep their current Marriott Rewards number, they will need to initiate the account consolidation process via the Marriott website with their Marriott sign-in credentials. Likewise, if the member wishes to keep their new SPG number (all SPG members will receive a new number to conform to Marriott's system), they will need to initiate the account consolidation process via the SPG website with their SPG sign-in credentials.

Members will have until December 31 to consolidate their accounts.


----------



## magicjourney

New status is already shown in Marriott App. It is "Platinum Premier Referral" for me. Is it created exclusively for MVC owner?


----------



## NboroGirl

magicjourney said:


> New status is already shown in Marriott App. It is "Platinum Premier Referral" for me. Is it created exclusively for MVC owner?



Where do you see your status in the app?  I just looked and I can't see my status anywhere.


----------



## magicjourney

It is down again. When it was alive, I clicked my name on the top left corner to gain access to the profile.


----------



## DanCali

magicjourney said:


> New status is already shown in Marriott App. It is "Platinum Premier Referral" for me. Is it created exclusively for MVC owner?



I see it in the app too - changed from Gold to Platinum Elite.


----------



## GetawaysRus

The website is creaking and straining.  Sometimes I can login and sometimes it times out.  I'm using my desktop PC, not a phone app.

I can see my status (Plat Premier), but I'm confused about my wife's status.  For her it shows 57 nights earned this year, which I thought would make her Plat, but the website shows Gold.

I cannot find my Lifetime status anywhere yet.

To check the fate of our old SPG points, I first tried signing in at spg.com using our old SPG logins and passwords.  I was given a new SPG account number for each of us.  But then I could not login in with that new number at spg.com.  Instead, go to https://www.marriott.com/sign-in.mi?program=spg and log in with your new SPG account number (or your email address) and your old SPG password.

Both of our Marriott points came through correctly, and both of our SPG points converted 1:3 to Marriott points correctly.  They haven't been consolidated.  I did see controller1's comments about points consolidation (about 5 posts back), so perhaps I'll have to perform the consolidation myself when that is possible.


----------



## mas

Same here, everything seems to be correct as to Marriott #s and SPG #s.  My and my wife's elite status have been updated.  My status is Plat. Premier (this matches my Chairman's Club MVC status) however my wife's status shows Platinum which is strange as she was lifetime Gold with 524 nights.  I assumed you need 600 nights for lifetime Plat. in the new system.  She only has 17 night for the current year.  I would have assumed she would still be Gold, but I'm not complaining if they want to assign her Plat. status!


----------



## SMB1

Hmmm.  Mine still says Platinum Elite.


----------



## mav

I just checked my account. I am Marriott Lifetime Platinum Premier. with ambassador thru January  2019.  I don't own any Marriott timeshares, this is thru the hotel side. I am very happy!


----------



## Gemini Chica

I signed out of the app as was still showing Gold Elite, I signed back in and now showing Platinum Elite. What I am confused about is that I am sure with my last purchase (direct with Marriott) we were told we would get lifetime gold, but I can't find where I would check that? Also does that mean we now have lifetime platinum elite? As saying I have 15 nights and renew at 50?

On MVC owners website, it still shows as select, does this stay as is?


----------



## bazzap

I see different results on the website, iPad app and iPhone app.
After checking for updates though, then signing out and back in to all of these now, the Iphone app shows me as Lifetime Platinum Premier Elite - yeah!
It is what I was expecting, but you never really know for sure until you actually see it displayed (and the screen captured!)


----------



## GetawaysRus

OK, figured out a little more.

On my desktop PC, the Microsoft Edge browser is working much better than Chrome.

If you have lifetime status, you will see a little infinity symbol next to the image of the little man when you click the dropdown with your name at the upper right of the screen.  Then click Activity, then Details.  This is where I think you would normally see your lifetime status, but it's not written there.  To go further, click Learn More.  You come to a page that shows you what the infinity symbol means.  The only issue is that the color for Lifetime Silver looks very much like the color for Lifetime Plat.

I was able to make a reservation at the new points rate.  We have a stay later this year at a hotel that used to be 25,000 points.  Under the new program, that same hotel is 17,500 points.  So I made a new reservation, canceled the old one, and got 7,500 points back.


----------



## blondietink

Well, we have a mixed bag on my husband's account.  He is now Premium Elite, which I thought he was supposed to be Gold Elite.  It also doesn't look like the SPG points have been converted over at this point according to the activity on the account. There were over 80,000 SPG points in that account, and now they are nowhere to be found?  Hopefully they are just catching up. Maybe things will be different on the APP.


----------



## blondietink

OK, just got our new SPG number and checked that account which lists over 545,00 points and Gold Elite, but the Marriott account still lists only over 189,000 points, but Platinum Elite. Guess they are still working on it, lol.


----------



## SueDonJ

*Thread locked, see this: Official changes to Marriott Rewards program effective 8/18/18*


----------

